# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة  خفيفة

## ابو طارق

*ما الشئ الذي اذ  اجتمع  فرق 
**
*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
الرياح 

تحياتي

----------


## تاج

ما الشئ الذي اذ اجتمع فرق  
المقص ..

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

الملائكة

إذا حضرت الملائكة خرجت الشياطين

هههههههههههههههههه

خخخخخخخخخخخخ


يمكن


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماأدري
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عادي ينحسب تواجدي حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*جواب ((تاج )) هو الصح تشكري ابنتي*  
*وللعزيز ((القزويني )) نورت وما قصرت وشكري لك دائم يا ابني*  
*والغالية ((ابتسامة حلوة )) وجودك معانا يسعدنا جميعا وننتظر مشاركاتك ابنتي*  
*مع كل التقدير للجميع*  
*محمود سعد*  
*السؤال التالي* 
*تقع جمهورية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟في وسط قارة أفريقيا ولا تطل على أية بحار وتبلغ مساحتها 622984 كيلو متر مربع.. عاصمتها هي "بانجي" وعملتها الفرنك.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة تسمى ب ( أفريقيا الوسطى )

----------


## القزويني

جمهرية افريقيا الوسطى


________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح  100%*

*ابنائي * 
*((عيون لاتنام ))*

*((القزويني ))* 

*ايضا  تستطيعوا  ان  تسئلوا  اسئلة  خفيفة  لكي يشارك بها  الجميع* 

*مع كامل تقديري واحترامي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوجد في القرن مره ولكنه يوجد في الدقيقه مرتين ما هو؟*

----------


## القزويني

القااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف

ما السسب 
الانكليز يحركون الشاي باتجاه عقارب الساعة
والالمان عكس عقارب الساعة

_____________تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*يمكن عناد فيهم بس* 

*هههههههههه*

*ضحكني السؤال اعذرني اخي قزويني بس ما اعرف الاجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## القزويني

نريد تفاعل اكثر
اين الافكار يا شطار

_______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*لغز  خفيف * 

*الجميع  يريد ان  يذوب السكر* 


*ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## القزويني

ينام وعيونه مفتوحة 
ويششششششششش
هوووووووووو
________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*السمك* 

*ما تقول  لا* 

*هههههههههههههه*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## القزويني

نعم صح
كم عدد الكروموزوم
في الانسان
________تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*37  او 34 كرموزوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا ان تعطينا  الجواب   ؟؟؟*

*خلية الانسان تحتوي على 46 كروموزوم*

----------


## القزويني

صح
 ولاكن اييييييييييييييييين السؤال
يعني مثل ما تعمل معي

____________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*والله معك  حق * 

*لم اضع السؤال   وانا  (اسف)* 


*ما هو ((الخرنق))*

----------


## القزويني

الارنب الصغير

السؤال

ما هو 
العرندس

______________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العرندس هو السيل الكثير القوي*


*وسؤالي هو*

* ما اسم الجبل الذي تنتشر على سفحه مدينة جزين اللبنانية ؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم الجبل الذي تنتشر على سفحه مدينة جزين اللبنانية ؟
 بما اني لبناني    جوابي  هو * 

*تومات  نيحا* 

*هناك اغنية  شهيرة عن  جبل  نيحا   تقول * 

*جايين يا اهل الجبل  جايين **اشتقنا لجبل  نيحا ولجبل  صنين* 

*************************************

*  سؤالي* 


* ما هي الكواكب التي ليست لها أقمار تدور حولها في مجموعتنا الشمسية*

----------


## القزويني

عطارد والزهرة ليس لها اقمار



السؤال
ما هو اسم المدار الذي تعتمده الاقمار الصناعية المخصصة للاتصالات والارسال التلفزيوني

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب*

*< المدار الدائري الاستوائي الثابت بالنسبة للأرض: (Geostationary orbits)*



*السؤال* 


* كم سعرة حرارية في الماء البارد؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مرحبااااااااااا
الجواب السمك لأنه ليس له أجفان

----------


## القزويني

المدار الذي يعتمد لاقما الاتصلات والبثالتلفزيوني هو 
الجيوسينسورنازيشين 
الاجابه على الماء البارد اعتقد 
لا شيىء


_______تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*في أية دولة يفوق عدد الأغنام عدد السكان ؟*

----------


## نور الهدى

*يمكن نيوزلندا*

----------


## القزويني

هولندا

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  الابنة ((ام محمد )) هو الصح* 
*((نيوزيلاندا ))*
**********************
*ماعندكم  سؤال* 

*يلا  انا بحط  سؤال* 

*من قائل هذا البيت ؟
الأم مدرسة إذا أعددتها أعددت شعباً طيب الأعراق*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الشاعر المصري حافظ ابراهيم* 


*سؤال للي بعدي* 


*من هو القائل* 

*جلست والخوف بعينيها 
تتأمل فنجانى المقلوب 
قالت 
ياولدى لا تحزن 
فالحب عليك هو المكتوب 
ياولدى قد مات شهيدا 
من مات على دين المحبوب 
فنجانك دنيا مرعبة 
وحياتك أسفار وحروب 
ستحب كثيرا وكثيرا 
وتموت كثيرا وكثيرا 
وستعشق كل نساء الأرض 
وترجع 
كالملك المغلوب 
بحياتك ياولدى أمرأة 
عيناها سبحان المعبود 
فمها مرسوم كالعنقود 
ضحكتها أنغام وورود 
لكن سماءك ممطرة 
وطريقك مسدود 
مسدود 
فحبيبة قلبك يا ولدى 
نائمة فى قصر مرصود 
والقصر كبير ياولدى 
وكلاب تحرسه وجنود 
وأميرة قلبك نائمة 
من يدخل حجرتها مفقود 
من يطلب يدها 
من يدنو من سور حديقتها 
مفقود 
من حاول فك ضفائرها ياولدى 
مفقود مفقود 
*

----------


## القزويني

الشاعر نزار قباني

السؤال
من هو نزار قباني

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*كانت أسرة نزار قباني* *(آقبيق**) ذات أصل* *تركي** عريق  عمل أبوه في صناعة الحلويات و كان يساعد المقاومين في نضالهم ضد الفرنسيين – في عهد الانتداب الفرنسي لسوريا. عمه -* *أبو خليل القباني** - هو من أوائل المبدعين في* *فن**المسرح** العربي.*
*كان لانتحار أخته بسبب رفضها الزواج من رجل لا تحبه، أثر عميق في نفسه و شعره، فعرض قضية المرأة و* *العالم العربي** في العديد من قصائده، رافضا* *شوفينية** الرجال.*
*نقلت هزيمة* *1967** شعر نزار قباني نقلة نوعية : من شعر الحب إلى شعر السياسة والرفض والمقاومة ؛ فكانت قصيدته " هوامش على دفتر النكسة "* *1967** التي كانت نقدا ذاتيا جارحا للتقصير العربي ، مما آثار عليه غضب اليمين واليسار معا.*
*جمع في شعره كُلاّ من البساطة و البلاغة اللّتان تميزان الشعر الحديث، و أبدع في كتابة الشعر الوطني و الغزلي. غنى العديد من الفنانين أشعاره، أبرزهم* *عبد الحليم حافظ** و* *كاظم الساهر** و* *محمد عبد الوهاب**، و اكتسب محبة واسعة بين القراء في العالم العربي.*
*كان يتقن اللغة الإنجليزية ، خاصة وأنه تعلّم تلك اللغة على أصولها ، عندما عمل سفيراً لسوريا في لندن بين عامي 1952- 1955.*
*[تحرير] قصته مع الشعر*

*بدأ نزار يكتب الشعر وعمره 16 سنة ، وأصدر أول دواوينه " قالت لي السمراء " عام* *1944** وكان طالبا بكلية الحقوق ، وطبعه على نفقته الخاصة . له عدد كبير من دواوين الشعر ، تصل إلى 35 ديواناً ، كتبها على مدار ما يزيد على نصف قرن أهمها " طفولة نهد ، الرسم بالكلمات ، قصائد ، سامبا ، أنت لي " . لنزار عدد كبير من الكتب النثرية أهمها : " قصتي مع الشعر ، ما هو الشعر ، 100 رسالة حب " . ويعتبر قصتي مع الشعر السيرة الذاتية لنزار قباني .. حيث كان رافضا مطلق الرفض ان تكت سيرته على يد احد سواه ! وقد طبعت جميع دواوين نزار قباني ضمن مجلدات تحمل اسم ( المجموعة الكاملة لنزار قباني ).*
*[تحرير] الدراسة و العمل*

*نال نزار القباني شهادة البكالوريا من الكلية العلمية الوطنية في دمشق، و تخرج في العام* *1945** من كلية الحقوق في* *الجامعة السورية**. عمل بعد تخرجه كدبلوماسي في وزارة الخارجية السورية كسفير في عدة مدن منها* *بيروت**،* *القاهرة**،* *مدريد**، و* *لندن**. و في العام 1959 بعد اتمام الوحدة بين مصر و سوريا، عُين سكرتيراً ثانياً للجمهورية المتحدة في سفارتها* *بالصين**. بقي في الحقل الدبلوماسي إلى ان قدم استقالته في العام* *1966**.*
*أسس دار نشر لأعماله في بيروت تحمل اسم " منشورات نزار قباني "*

*توقيع الشاعر نزار قباني*

* العائلة*

*تزوج نزار مرتين في حياته. الأولى من ابنة عمه "**زهراء آقبيق**" و لديه منها هدباء، توفيق. توفي توفيق عن عمر 17 عاماً بنوبة قلبية و هو طالب في كلية الطب في القاهرة. فرثاه بقصيدة شهيرة عنوانها "الأمير الخرافي توفيق قباني"، و أوصى ان يدفن إلى جانبه بعد موته. وأما ابنته هدباء فهي متزوجة الآن من طبيب في إحدى بلدان الخليج .*
*أما زواجه الثاني فكان من العراقية بلقيس التي لاقت حتفها في انفجار السفارة العراقية في بيروت أثناء الحرب اللبنانية في العام 1982، ما ترك في نفسه اثرا سيئاً فرثاها بقصيدة "بلقيس" الشهيرة التي حمّل فيها العالم العربي كله مسؤوليّة موتها. و له منها عمر و زينب.*
*بعد وفاة بلقيس رفض الزواج مجدداً، و أمضى سنينه الأخيرة في* *لندن** وحيداً. وافته المنية يوم* *30 ابريل**/نيسان* *1998** في لندن عن عمر 75 عاماً، بعدما أصيب بنوبة قلبية.*

*من قصائده*
*متى يعلنون وفاة العرب (1994)**خبز و حشيش و قمر (1956)**قصائد متوحشة (1970)* *الكبريت في يدي (1989)* *قصائد حب عربية (1993)* *قارئة الفنجان*مختارات لنزار قباني  سؤالي 

ماذا تعرف عن  الشاعر  ابو القاسم الشابي 

وما هي  اشهر قصيدة له

----------


## نور الهدى

*ابو القاسم الشابي من الشعراء المفضلين عندي* 

*اشهر قصيدة له هي* 


*[ ارادة الحياة ]*


*إذا الشعب يوماً أراد الحيـاة**فلا بدّ أن يستجيب القدر*
*ولا بدّ للــــيل أن ينجلـــي**ولا بدّ للقيد أن ينكسـر*
*ومن لم يُعانــقه شوق الحيــاة**تبخّر في جوّهـا واندثــر*
*فويلٌ لمن لم تشُقْه الحيـــاة**من صفعة العدم المنتصــر*
*كذلك قالـت لي الكائنـــــات**وحدّثني روحهـا المستتــر*

*أبو القاسم الشابي (**24 فبراير**1909** -* *9 أكتوبر**1934**م) شاعر تونسي من العصر الحديث ولد في بلدة* *توزر** في* *تونس** .*


*بدأ تعلّمه في المدارس التقليدية "الكتاتيب" وهو في الخامسة من عمره، وأتمّ حفظ القرآن بكامله في سنّ التاسعة. ثم أخذ والده يعلّمه بنفسه أصول العربية ومبادئ العلوم الأخرى حتى بلغ الحادية عشرة. التحق بالكلية الزيتونية في 1920.10.11 وتخرّج سنة* *1928** نائلاً شهادة "التطويع" وهي أرفع شهاداتها الممنوحة في ذلك الحين. ثم التحق بمدرسة الحقوق التونسية وتخرج منها سنة* *1930**.*
*أبو القاسم الشابّي هو ابن محمد الشابي الذي ولد عام* *1269 هـ** (* *1879** ) وفي سنة* *1319 هـ** (* *1901** ) ذهب إلى مصر وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره ليتلقى العلم في الجامع* *الأزهر** في القاهرة. ومكث محمد الشابي في* *مصر** سبع سنوات عاد بعدها إلى تونس يحمل إجازة الأزهر.*
*ويبدو أن الشيخ محمد الشابي قد تزوج إثر عودته من مصر ثم رزق ابنه البكر أبا القاسم الشابي ، قضى الشيخ محمد الشابي حياته المسلكية في القضاء بالآفاق ، ففي سنة* *1328 هـ** /* *1910** م عين قاضيا في سليانه ثم في قفصه في العام التالي ثم في قابس* *1332 هـ** /* *1914** م ثم في جبال تالة* *1335 هـ**1917** م ثم في* *مجاز الباب**1337 هـ** /* *1918** م ثم في رأس الجبل* *1343 هـ**1924** م ثم انه نقل إلى بلدة* *زغوان**1345 هـ**1927**م ومن المنتظر أن يكون الشيخ محمد نقل أسرته معه وفيها ابنه البكر أبو القاسم وهو يتنقل بين هذه البلدان ، ويبدو أن الشابي الكبير قد بقي في* *زغوان** إلى صفر من سنة* *1348 هـ** – أو آخر تموز* *1929** حينما مرض مرضه الأخير ورغب في العودة إلى* *توزر** ، ولم يعش الشيخ محمد الشابي طويلاً بعد رجوعه إلى توزر فقد توفي في الثامن من أيلول – سبتمبر 1929 الموافق للثالث من ربيع الثاني* *1348 هـ**.*
*كان الشيخ محمد الشابي رجلاً صالحاً تقياً يقضي يومه بين المسجد والمحكمة والمنزل وفي هذا الجو نشأ أبو القاسم الشابي ومن المعروف أن للشابي أخوان هما محمد الأمين وعبد الحميد أما محمد الأمين فقد ولد في عام* *1917** في قابس ثم مات عنه أبوه وهو في الحادية عشر من عمره ولكنه أتم تعليمه في* *المدرسة الصادقية** أقدم المدارس في القطر التونسي لتعليم العلوم العصرية واللغات الأجنبية وقد أصبح الأمين مدير فرع خزنة دار المدرسة الصادقية نفسها وكان* *الأمين الشابي** أول وزير للتعليم في الوزارة الدستورية الأولى في عهد الاستقلال فتولى المنصب من عام* *1956** إلى عام* *1958**م.*
*وعرف عن الأمين أنه كان مثقفاً واسع الأفق سريع البديهة حاضر النكتة وذا اتجاه واقعي كثير التفاؤل مختلفاً في هذا عن أخيه أبي القاسم الشابي. والأخ الآخر عبد الحميد وهو لم تتوفر لدي معلومات عن حياته.*
*يبدو بوضوح أن الشابي كان يعلم على أثر تخرجه في* *الزيتونة** أو قبلها بقليل أن قلبه مريض ولكن أعراض الداء لم تظهر عليه واضحة إلا في عام* *1929** وكان والده يريده أن يتزوج فلم يجد أبو القاسم الشابي للتوفيق بين رغبة والده وبين مقتضيات حالته الصحية بداً من أن يستشير طبيباً في ذلك وذهب الشابي برفقة صديقة زين العابدين السنوسي لاستشارة الدكتور محمود الماطري وهو من نطس الأطباء ، ولم يكن قد مضى على ممارسته الطب يومذاك سوى عامين وبسط الدكتور الماطري للشابي حالة مرضه وحقيقة أمر ذلك المرض غير أن الدكتور الماطري حذر الشابي على أية حال من عواقب الإجهاد الفكري والبدني وبناء على رأي الدكتور الماطري وامتثالاً لرغبة والده عزم الشاي على الزواج وعقد قرانه.*
*يبدو أن الشابي كان مصاباً* *بالقلب** منذ نشأته وأنه كان يشكو انتفاخاً وتفتحاً في قلبه ولكن حالته ازدادت سوءاً فيما بعد بعوامل متعددة منها التطور الطبيعي للمرض بعامل الزمن والشابي كان في الأصل ضعيف البنية ومنها أحوال الحياة التي تقلّب فيها طفلاً ومنها الأحوال السيئة التي كانت تحيط بالطلاب عامة في مدارس السكنى التابعة للزيتونة. ومنها الصدمة التي تلقاها بموت محبوبتة الصغيرة ومنها فوق ذلك إهماله لنصيحة الأطباء في الاعتدال في حياته البدنية والفكرية ومنها أيضاً زواجه فيما بعد.لم يأتمر الشابي من نصيحة الأطباء إلا بترك الجري والقفز وتسلق الجبال والسياحة ولعل الألم النفساني الذي كان يدخل عليه من الإضراب عن ذلك كان أشد عليه مما لو مارس بعض أنواع الرياضة باعتدال. يقول بإحدى يومياته الخميس 16 جانفي* *1930** وقد مر ببعض الضواحي : " ها هنا صبية يلعبون بين الحقول وهناك طائفة من الشباب الزيتوني والمدرسي يرتاضون في الهواء الطلق والسهل الجميل ومن لي بأن أكون مثلهم ؟ ولكن أنى لي ذلك والطبيب يحذر علي ذلك لأن بقلبي ضعفاً ! آه يا قلبي ! أنت مبعث آلامي ومستودع أحزاني وأنت ظلمة الأسى التي تطغى على حياتي المعنوية والخارجية ".*
*وقد وصف الدكتور محمد فريد غازي مرض الشابي فقال: " إن صدقنا أطباؤه وخاصة الحكيم الماطري قلنا إن الشابي كان يألم من ضيق الأذنية القلبية أي أن دوران دمه الرئوي لم يكن كافياً وضيق الأذنية القلبية هو ضيق أو تعب يصيب مدخل الأذنية فيجعل سيلان الدم من الشرايين من الأذنية اليسرى نحو البطينة اليسرى سيلاناً صعباً أو أمراً معترضاً ( سبيله ) وضيق القلب هذا كثيرا ما يكون وراثياً وكثيراً ما ينشأ عن برد ويصيب الأعصاب والمفاصل وهو يظهر في الأغلب عند الأطفال والشباب مابين العاشرة والثلاثين وخاصة عند الأحداث على وشك البلوغ ". وقد عالج الشابي الكثير من الأطباء منهم الطبيب التونسي الدكتور محمود الماطري ومنهم الطبيب الفرنسي الدكتور كالو والظاهر من حياة الشابي أن الأطباء كانوا يصفون له الإقامة في الأماكن المعتدلة المناخ. قضى الشابي صيف عام* *1932** في عين دراهم مستشفياً وكان يصحبه أخوه محمد الأمين ويظهر أنه زار في ذلك الحين بلدة طبرقة برغم ما كان يعانيه من الألم ، ثم أنه عاد بعد ذلك إلى توزر وفي العام التالي اصطاف في المشروحة إحدى ضواحي* *قسنطينة** من أرض القطر* *الجزائر**ي وهي منطقة مرتفعة عن سطح البحر تشرف على مساحات مترامية وفيها من المناظر الخلابة ومن البساتين ما يجعلها متعة الحياة الدنيا وقد شهد الشابي بنفسه بذلك ومع مجيء الخريف عاد الشابي إلى تونس الحاضرة ليأخذ طريقة منها إلى توزر لقضاء الشتاء فيها. غير أن هذا التنقل بين المصايف والمشاتي لم يجد الشابي نفعاً فقد ساءت حاله في آخر عام* *1933** واشتدت عليه الآلام فاضطر إلى ملازمة الفراش مدة. حتى إذا مر الشتاء ببرده وجاء الربيع ذهب الشابي إلى الحمّة أو الحامه ( حامة توزر ) طالباً الراحة والشفاء من مرضه المجهول وحجز الأطباء الاشتغال بالكتابة والمطالعة. وأخيراً أعيا الداء على التمريض المنزلي في الآفاق فغادر الشابي توزر إلى العاصمة في 26 أوت 1934 وبعد أن مكث بضعة أيام في أحد فنادقها وزار حمام الأنف ، أحد أماكن الاستجمام شرق* *مدينة تونس** نصح له الأطباء بأن يذهب إلى أريانة وكان ذلك في أيلول واريانة ضاحية تقع على نحو خمس كيلومترات إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة تونس وهي موصوفة بجفاف الهواء. ولكن حال الشابي ظلت تسوء وظل مرضه عند سواد الناس مجهولاً أو كالمجهول وكان الناس لا يزالون يتساءلون عن مرضه هذا : أداء السل هو أم مرض القلب؟.*
*ثم أعيا مرض الشابي على عناية وتدبير فرديين فدخل مستشفى الطليان في العاصمة التونسية في اليوم الثالث من شهر أكتوبر قبل وفاته بستة أيام ويظهر من سجل المستشفى أن أبا القاسم الشابي كان مصاباً بمرض القلب.*
*توفي أبو القاسم الشابي في المستشفى في* *التاسع من أكتوبر** من عام* *1934** فجراً في الساعة الرابعة من صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق لليوم* *الأول من رجب** سنة* *1353 هـ**.*
*نقل جثمان الشابي في أصيل اليوم الذي توفي فيه إلى توزر ودفن فيها ، وقد نال الشابي بعد موته عناية كبيرة ففي عام* *1946** تألفت في تونس لجنة لإقامة ضريح له نقل إليه باحتفال جرى يوم الجمعة في السادس عشر من جماد الثانية عام 1365هـ.*

----------


## نور الهدى

يذكرني طلوع الشمس صخراً وأذكره لكل غروب شمسولولا كثرة الباكيـن حولي على إخوانهم لقتلت نفسيوما يبكون على أخي، ولكن أعـزي النفس عنه بالتأسيفلا، والله، لا أنساك حتى أفارق مهجتي ويشص رمسيفيا لهفي عليه، ولهف نفسي أيصبح في الضريح وفيه يمسي من القائلة؟للتسهيل هي شاعرة قد بكيت على اخيها قبل الاسلام وبعده حتى عميت

----------


## القزويني

الخنساء


السؤال
من هم ازواج الخنساء


----------تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 

*هذا المعروف عنها* 


* رواحة بن عبد العزيز السلمي، إلا أنها لم تدم طويلا معه ؛ لأنه كان يقامر ولا يكترث بماله،لكنها أنجبت منه ولدا ، ثم تزوجت بعدها من ابن عمها مرداس بن أبي عامر السلمي ، وأنجبت منه أربعة أولاد،*

*************************************


*من هو*

* ايليا  ابو ماضي* 

*وما هي اشهر القصائد  له*

----------


## القزويني

*إيليا أبو ماضي*
 شاعر لبناني معاصر من شعراء المهجر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولد في قرية المحيدثة بناحية بكفاية في بلاد لبنان حوالي عام 1889 وتوفي عام 1957 في نيويورك.



من شعره
لا اعلم اذا كان الاشهر
ايهـا الشاكـي ومـا بــك داء...........كيف تغـدوا اذا غـدوت عليـلا
ان شـر النفـوس نفـس يـؤوس .........يتمنـى قبـل الرحيـل الرحيـلا
ويرى الشوك في الورود ويعمـى ....... ان يـرى فوقهـا النـدى اكليـلا
هو عـبء علـى الحيـاة ثقيـل ........من يرى في الحيـاة عبئـا ثقيـلا
والـذي نفسـه بغـيـر جـمـال............... لايرى في الوجود شيئـا جميـلا



*السؤال*
*من هو*

*جبران خليل جبران بن ميخائيل بن سعد*، 



_________________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*جبران خليل جبران 1300 - 1349 هـ / 1883 - 1931 م جبران بن خليل جبران بن ميخائيل بن سعد، من أحفاد يوسف جبران الماروني البشعلاني اللبناني. نابغة الكتاب المعاصرين في المهجر الأمريكي، وأوسعهم خيالاً أصله من دمشق، نزح أحد أجداده إلى بعلبك ثم إلى قرية بشعلا في لبنان وانتقل جده يوسف جبران إلى قرية (بشري)، وفيها ولد جبران. تعلم ببيروت وأقام أشهراً بباريس، ورحل إلى الولايات المتحدة سنة 1895 مع بعض أقاربه. ثم عاد إلى بيروت فتثقف بالعربية أربع سنوات، وسافر إلى باريس سنة 1908، فمكث ثلاث سنوات حاز في آخرها إجازة الفنون في التصوير وتوجه إلى أمريكا فأقام في نيويورك إلى أن توفي ونقل رفاته إلى مسقط رأسه في لبنان. امتاز بسعة خياله وعمق تفكيره، وقبلت رسومه في المعرض الدولي الرسمي بفرنسا. له: (دمعه وابتسامة - ط)، (عرائس المروج - ط)، (الأجنحة المتكسرة - ط)، (العواصف - ط)، (المواكب - ط)، (النبي - ط).*

*جبران خليل جبران * 

*موسوعة  كبيرة  وهذا مختصر عنة  انما  يجب على كل مثقف ان يعرف عنه* 

*بكل  احترام* 

* محمود  سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 


*ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك .. فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## نور الهدى

انا والعياذ بالله من كلمة انا 

والسؤال عليكم

----------


## القزويني

انا والعياذ بالله من كلمة انا 

والسؤال عليكم 


__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم يستطيع  النمر ان يقفز * 

*بالامتار  كم  متر في القفزة الواحدة  تقريبا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يـسـتطــيع الـنمر ان يقـفـز مسافـة 5 الـى 6. امـتـار الى امام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نقول فى بعض اللهجات فى وصف من يُكثر من القراءة ( فُلان مأمأ عينيه من المُذاكرة ) .. فما هو المعنى الأصلى لكلمة ( مأمأ ) ؟*

*أختر الأجابة الصحيحة 


أ - مأمأ من اللغة العربية و كانت تُطلق على مرض ( الماء البيضاء ) فى العين ... و يُصاب الإنسان بالماء البيضاء إذا تقدم به العمر .
ب - مأمأ من اللغة العربية و هى تشبيه للدموع التى تنزف بسبب الحُزن ... فنقول مأمأ عينيه من البكاء على ابنه .
ج - مامأ من اللغة الفرعونية ... و تعنى دقق النظر و أطاله .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا اختي عيون اني اجابتي تقول تعني الكلمة الفرعونية بمعنى دقق النظر واطاله ...ان شاء الله صح ..مشكوورة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أجابتك صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء
يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شعب الإسكيمو الذين يعيشون فى المناطق المُتجمدة الشمالية و يعتمدون فى شُربهم أثناء الصيف على مياه الينابيع و مياه الأنهار الحلوة ... و فى الشتاء تتجمد الينابيع و الأنهار ... و حتى يشربوا يُذيبون ثلوج الأنهار ... و لكن إذا كانوا على شاطئ بحر مُتجمد و بعيدين عن الأنهار المتجمدة .. فكيف يشربون و من أين يأتون بالماء ؟*

أختر الاجابة الصحيحة
*أ - يعتمدون على ما يدخرونه من مياه عذبة يضعونها فى الصيف فى حفر و خزانات ... و فى الشتاء يُذيبون هذا الماء العذب و يشربونه .*
*ب - يعتمدون على ما ينزل عليهم من ثلوج و يجمعونها ثم ُذيبونها .*
*ج - يأخذون الطبقة العليا من ثلج البحار ... و يُذيبونه و هذا الثلج فى العادة لا يكون مالحاً لأن الملح يبقى فى المياه غير المُتجمدة تحت الثلج .*

----------


## تاج

اعتقد ان الحواب هو فقرة " جـ " 

ج - يأخذون الطبقة العليا من ثلج البحار ... و يُذيبونه و هذا الثلج فى العادة لا يكون مالحاً لأن الملح يبقى فى المياه غير المُتجمدة تحت الثلج .

----------


## ابو طارق

*نفس  جواب  الابنة  تاج* 

*ج - يأخذون الطبقة العليا من ثلج البحار ... و يُذيبونه و هذا الثلج فى العادة لا يكون مالحاً لأن الملح يبقى فى المياه غير المُتجمدة تحت الثلج .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أختي تاج ومحمود سعد يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو العضو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من أحماض أمينية إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر 
فما أسم هذا العضو في جسم الانسان؟*

----------


## القزويني

العضو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من أحماض أمينية إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر هو الكبد 
________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو شاعر النيل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شاعر النيل ..احمد  شوقي ان شاء الله يكون عدل ..لان من قرأيت السؤال تذكرتهم كلهم وتبهدلت بينهم ..مشكورة عزيزتي عيون ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للأسف أختي شذى الزهراء جوابج غلط*
*أحمد شوقي = يلقب بأمير الشعراء*

*على العموم يعطيك الف عافية على المرور الجميل*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

شاعر النيل هو حافظ ابراهيم 


وأن شاء الله يكون الجواب صح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفوا اختي عيون قلت لج تبهدلت بين الشعراء بس اختي اهات  اجابتها صح 100% ..انتظر سؤالج التالي وان شاء الله اجاوبة ..تسلمي عزيزتي ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إي عارفة أختي إنج تبهدلتي وقلتي إن شاء الله يكون عدل
وصحيح إجابة أختي أهات عاشقة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فى معظم الدول الحديثة تُقام ندوات تدريبية للموظفين لزيادة إنتاجهم ، وبعض الدول تُجرى الإمتحانات لأى مُرَشَح لوظيفة . فما هى أول دولة إتبعت نظام إمتحان الموظفين قبل التوظيف و ما هو نوع الإمتحان ؟*
*أختر الاجابة الصحيحة* 
*أ - فى الصين فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد و كان إمتحاناً فى المعلومات العامة و الشعر و العزف و الفروسية .*
*ب - فى ألمانيا النازية سنة 1937 و كان إمتحاناً رياضياً و عسكرياً و علمياً و لم يُسمح بتوظيف أى شخص ضعيف البنية .*
*ج - فى فرنسا بعد الثورة الفرنسية سنة 1789 لأن معظم الموظفين فى عهد الملك لويس الخامس عشر و قبل كانوا جهلة ، و هكذا أُخضع الموظفون لإمتحان فى اللغة و الحساب ، فقبل الناجحون و طرد الراسبون .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 
*أ - فى الصين فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد و كان إمتحاناً فى المعلومات العامة و الشعر و العزف و الفروسية .*

*السؤال* 

*ما هو الاسم القديم لمدينة لينيننجراد* 

*في الاتحاد السوفياتي  السابق*

----------


## نور الهدى

ان شاء الله يكون الجواب صحيح 

الاسم القديم لمدينة   [ لينيننجراد ]




بطرسبورج.

----------


## نور الهدى

السؤال للي بعدي

 ما هي عاصمة بوليفيا ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عاصمتها هي لاباز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي اول مدينة وصلت إلى حاجز المليون نسمة؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا اختي عيون ..اذا سؤالج تقصدي المدينة المليون شهيد فهي الجزائر ..اوغير المليون شهيد يمكن تكون ايران (طهران)..والله اعلم ..الله يستر اذا الاجابة خطأ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين أختي شذى الزهراء*
*نورتي الصفحة*
*السؤال معناه* 
*أول مدينة وصل عدد سكانها مليون نسمة من بين مدن العالم* 
*وللتبسيط هي مدينة أوروبيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فكرت مليا اختي عيون ..طلعت معاي السويد ..واذا غلط خلاص لاني انقص وجهي واجابات خطأ..بس لاني احب افتح عقلي بمعلومات جديدة ..الله يعطيج العافية ..عفوا على الاطالة ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيج أختي شذى الزهراء ويسلمج ( للأسف إجابتج غلط )*
*وليش ينقص وجهك ؟ العكس مافيها شيء والله المحاولة ثم المحاولة وطريقة تحليلك للأسئلة حلوه  ( لكني أنصحك إذا  ماعرفتي إجابة سؤال أبحثي عنها عن طريق محركات البحث ) وهذا هو الحل الاخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد * 

*انها  مدينة   بومباي   في الهند * 

*والله  اعلم* 

*اذا  صح     ساضع  سؤال*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

ذكر تقرير نشرته الأمم المتحدة أن أكثر من نصف سكان العالم سيكونون من سكان المدن بحلول العام 2007، للمرة الأولى في تاريخ البشرية. 

</IMG></IMG>طوكيو ستبقى الأكثر اكتظاظا بالسكان في العالم</IMG>

</IMG>
وقال التقرير إن 48% من سكان العالم كانوا يعيشون في 2003 في مدن. ويتوقع أن تتجاوز هذه النسبة الخمسين بالمائة حتى 2007، موضحاإنها "المرة الأولى في العالم التي يكون فيها عدد سكان المدن أكبر من سكان الريف". 
وستتركز زيادة السكان في المدن التي لا تضم حاليا أكثر من نصف مليون نسمة وليس المدن الكبرى مثل طوكيو ونيويورك ومكسيكو. 
وأوضح التقرير أن العاصمة اليابانية التي تضم 35 مليون نسمة ستبقى المدينة الأكثر اكتظاظا بالسكان في العالم، وستشهد زيادة تبلغ 1.2 مليون نسمة بحلول 2007 . 
أما مكسيكو فسيرتفع عدد سكانها من 18.7 مليون نسمة في 2003 إلى 20.6 مليون في 2007 بينما ستشهد نيويورك ارتفاع عدد سكانها من 18.3 مليون في 2003 الى 19.7 مليون في 2007 . 
لكن مكسيكو التي تحتل المرتبة الثانية بين المدن الأكثر اكتظاظا بالسكان حاليا، ستنتقل إلى المرتبة الرابعة في 2007 بينما ستصبح نيويورك في المرتبة السادسة بعد أن كانت المدينة الثالثة في عدد السكان في 2003. 
وقال التقرير إن أكبر زيادة في عدد السكان ستسجل في بومباي التي ستضم 22.6 مليون نسمة في 2007 مقابل 17.4 مليون حاليا. لتحتل المرتبة الثانية بين المدن الأكثر اكتظاظا بالسكان في العالم بعد نيولدهي التي سيرتفع عدد سكانها من 14,1 مليون نسمة إلى 20.9 مليون. 
وستنتقل عاصمة نيجيريا لاغوس التي يبلغ عدد سكانها حاليا 10.1 مليون نسمة وتحتل المرتبة العشرين بين مدن العالم في عدد السكان إلى المرتبة التاسعة في 2007 حيث ستضم 17 مليون نسمة. وأوضح التقرير أيضا أن المدن التي يتجاوز عدد سكانها العشرة ملايين نسمة سيرتفع بحلول العام 2015 من عشرين إلى 22 مدينة، بينها أسطنبول وباريس.
هذا بالنسبة لمدن العالم
اما المدينة الاوروبية المعنية بالسؤال
هي عاصمة فرنسا باريس


__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء*
*أول مدينة وصلت لحاجز المليون نسمة ( وليس المعنى في الوقت الحاضر أكثر المدن أكتظاظا بالسكان )*
*هي مدينة أوروبية الا وهي روما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الرياضة الشعبية في اليابان ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

*الكراتيه هي الرياضة الشعبية في اليابان منذ مئات السنين. 

يقال أنها من جاءت من راهب صيني يعبد البوذا قدم إلى اليابان هو يعلب الokinawatte وتطورت إلى أن

أصبحت الكاراتيه . 

ويقال ان كان هناك حاكم وحد الجزر اليابانيه وجعلها مملكة واحدة ولخوفه من التمرد أمر بمصادرة جميع 

الأسلحة وفرض العقوبات على مالكيها.. إلا الأسياد منهم الذين هم الساموراي وكان عامة الناس لا يسمح 

لهم باستخدام الأسلحة وقتها(في عصر الميجي تقريبا) فتعلم الشعب استخدام القوى البشرية كسلاح ومنها 

أصبحت الكراتيه التي معناها اليد الخالية وأيضا قام بصنع بعض الأسلحة البدائية واستخدامها كالعصا 

والنينشاكو(السلسلة) .تلاحظونها كمثال في العرض الأول من لعبة onimusha2كيف يقاتل القرويين 

بأدوات بداءية كأسلحة 

ويقال (وأنا لا ادري) ظهرت النينجا في ذلك الوقت فيلاحظ أنهم 
متميزين بالتخفي والطعن من الخلف بعكس الساموراي الذين يتعبرونها مخلةلشرف وعزة الساموراي . 

نرجع لمحور حديثنا ..... 

ومن ثم تعلم عليها شخص يدعى فوناكوشي وعلمها طلابه حتى انتشرت في اليابان كلها بعد ذلك فرضتها 

الدولة وعممتها في جميع المدارس والجامعات ====>(تحلو المشاكل عندهم) 

وهم يعتبرونها كنوع من العبادة التي لابد من تعلمها مثل طاعة 

المدرب(سينسي)طاعة عمياء حتى أنها قد تكون فوق طاعة الأهل نفسهم 

واحترام من هو أعلى منك مرتبة او حزام....فالأقدم أو الأعلى منك 

يطلق عليه سينباي ولا بد أن تناديه بهذا الاسم حتى هو لابد أن 

تطيعه نظرا لخبرته وفهمه للسينسي أكثر من غيره 

أما الأقل منك فيطلق عليه كوهاي ولا يفضل أن تناديه بهذا 

الاسم احتراما له بعدم الاستهزاء به...... 

يجتمع اللاعبون في الدوجو (صالة التدريب)قبل وقت التمرين ويقفون صفا أو صفوف حسب مرتبة الحزام 

والأقدمية و يأدون تحية المدرب اللي بقول 

( Sensei ri(oss) 

وبعدها يبدأ التمرين..... 
*

*__________تحياتي
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإجابة الموجوده عندي هي*
*الرياضة الشعبية في اليابان هي مصارعة السومو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على المعلومات أخي القزويني*
*ولربما أيضا تكون إجابتك صحيحة*
*فيعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  الصحيح * 

*السومو* 



*السؤال* 


*من هي أصغر الدولة العربية*

----------


## القزويني

*الاسم الرسمي هو: جمهورية جزر القمر الاتحادية الاسلامية وعاصمتها موروني.
نظام الحكم: جمهوري والموقع الجغرافي جنوب إفريقيا، مجوعة من الجزر عند المدخل الشمالي لقناة موزنبيق، بثلثي الطريق ما بين مدغشقر الشمالية وموزنبيق الشمالية 
المساحة: 2.170 كيلو متر مربع 
الثروات الطبيعية: النيكل 
عدد السكان (نسمة): 632,948 نسمة 
اللغات: اللغة العربية والفرنسية لغتين رسميتين و اللغة المحلية (شيكومورو) 
نسبة المتعلمين: (%) 56.5 % 
تاريخ الاستقلال: 6 تموز - يوليو 1975 من الاحتلال الفرنسي 
تاريخ الإنضمام للاتحاد البرلماني العربي: 1995*

*___________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%*


*ماهي تنجانيقا*

----------


## القزويني

.

*تـَنـْگانيـقا* (أو "تنجانيقا"، بالإنجليزية: Tanganyika ) هي الجزء القاري الذي اتحد مع جزيرة زنجبار عام 1964 ليكونا سوياً جمهورية تنزانيا الإتحادية.
تنگانيقا استقلت عن بريطانيا في 9 ديسمبر1961 و أصبحت عضوة في منظمة الكومونويلث. ثم أصبحت *جمهورية تنگانيقا* في 9 يونيو1962. وقد أخذت اسمها من بحيرة تنگانيقا التي تشكل الحد الغربي للدولة.

تنگانيقا كانت مستعمرة ألمانية تسمى شرق أفريقيا الألماني بين عامي 1889 و 1916.


_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني  القزويني * 
*اولا  الجواب  صح* 

*ثانيا* 

*اذا تكلمت  بتزعل  واذا سكتنا  انتي  ما بتهتم* 

*كم  مرة  نسئلك  اين  سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

***************************************

*السؤال* 

*ماذا تعرف  عن * 

*مارتن  لوثر  كنغ*

----------


## القزويني

مارتن لوثر كنغ الزعيم الأميركي الأسود الذي كان قد قاد حركة الحقوق المدنية في الولايات المتحدة قبل أن يُغتال في الرابع من أبريل عام 1968 وقد سُنت ذكرى يوم مارتن لوثر كنغ عام 1986 ليصبح القس الراحل رابع شخصية تُخصص لها عطلة فيدرالية في البلاد بعد السيد المسيح والرئيس السابق جورج واشنطن إضافة إلى أشهر رموز الاكتشافات الجغرافية الكبرى كريستوفر كولومبوس الذي زرع بذور الحلم الأميركي آنذاك برغم أن العديد من السود الأميركيين الحاليين يعتقدون أنه مهد الطريق لاستعباد أجدادهم مما أخّر لحظة تحقيق حلمهم هم أيضا.


__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جبيل اسم لمدينة وميناء في دولتين عربيتين ، ما هما هاتان الدولتان ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

*جبيل اسم لمدينة وميناء في دولتين عربيتين ، ما هما هاتان الدولتان ؟*


هما
المملكة العربية السعودية
والجمهورية اللبنانية 
________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني* 


*والسؤال هو*
*في أي دولة عربية يوجد سد مأرب ؟*

----------


## القزويني

سد مارب 
موجود في اليمن


السؤال

 ينبع نهر النيل من 00000


___تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يقع نهر النيل في الجزء الشمال الشرقي من* *قارة أفريقيا**، ويبدأ مساره من المنبع عند* *بحيرة فيكتوريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا تعني كلمة تايلند ؟*

----------


## القزويني

كلمه تايلاند تعني ارض الاحرار. 
السؤال
مساحة الكويت تبلغ 000000كلم . 
__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*مساحة الكويت  هي * 


*(17820)   كلم  مربع  تقريبا* 


*السؤال* 


*كم دولة  يجتاز  نهر النيل  من النبع  الى  المصب  بالبحر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*9 دول وهي* 
*الكونغو - بورندى - رواندا - تنزانيا - كينيا - اوغندا - السودان - اثيوبيا -  مصر‏*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نهر ينبع من جبال الأنديز فما أسم ذلك النهر ؟*

----------


## القزويني

نهر الامازون ينبع من جبال الانديز 

 

___________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

بني أبو الهول في القرن 000 00 



_____________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بني أبو الهول في القرن 26 ق. م . 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي اغنى دولة في انتاج معدن اليورانيوم  ؟*

----------


## القزويني

اغنى دولة في انتاج معدن اليورانيوم هي كندا .

----------


## القزويني

ما هي اكبر بلد افريقي منتج للحديد الخام .




___________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعتبر ليبيريا  اكبر منتج للحديد الخام في افريقيا* 

***********************************

*من هو اول  امين عام  * 

*للامم المتحدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ليبيريا* 

*اكبر منتج للحديد الخام في افريقيا*


*من هو اول امين عام للأمم المتحدة*

----------


## سُمات

السلام عليكم ..

الجواب..

تريغف هالفدان لي ..

السؤال ..

ما هو الهيثم ؟


موفقين ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الهيثم يطلق على السيف ..كم عدد عروق جسم الانسان ؟

----------


## القزويني

العدد 2
اي نوعين 
شريان ووريد


يبلغ طول شراين واوردة جسم الأنسان 600 الف كيلو متر  
ارجو توضيح الالتباس

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

اي جزء من جسم الانسان لا يصله الدم



__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجزء الوحيد من جسم الإنسان الذي لا يصله الدم هو* 

*قرنية العين* 
******************* 
*السؤال* 

*يبلغ طول شرايين جسم الإنسان ****** ألف كيلومتر*

----------


## القزويني

*يبلغ طول شرايين جسم الإنسان ****** ألف كيلومتر*

*يبلغ* *طول* *شرايين* *جسم* *الإنسان* 600 *ألف* *كيلومتر* 

الرجاء اعادة السؤال

لانه موجود كاجابة في المشاركة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عدد عروق جسم الانسان  360 عرق هذا قصدي ..الله يعطيك العافيه قزويني .

----------


## القزويني

هلا اختي شذى الزهراء
الغاية التسلية المفيدة
تحياتي لك

السؤال
كم عدد البلدان في العالم لا يملكون شواطئا لبلادهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

* 26بلدا في العالم لا يملكون شواطئا لبلادهم*


*سؤالي* 

*ماذا تعرف  عن  دولة  ((قمعستان ))*

----------


## القزويني

تقرير سري جدا من بلاد قمعستان

لم يبق فيهم لا أبو بكر و لا عثمان
جميعهم هياكل عظمية في متحف الزمان
تساقط الفرسان عن سروجهم
و أعلنت دويلة الخصيان .
و اعتقل المؤذنون في بيوتهم و ألغي الأذان
جميعهم تضخمت أبدانهم و أصبحوا نسوان
جميعهم يأتيهم الحيض ومشغولون بالحمل و الرضاعة
جميعهم قد ذبحوا خيولهم و ارتهنوا سيوفهم
وقدموا نساءهم لقائد الرومان
ما كان يدعى " ببلاد الشام " يوما
صار في الجغرافيا " يهودستان "
الله يا زمان
**********
لم يبق في دفاتر التاريخ لا سبق و لا حصان
جميعهم قد تركوا نعالهم وهربوا أموالهم
و خلفوا وراءهم أطفالهم و انسحبوا إلى مقاهي الموت و النسيان
جميعهم تخنثوا .. تكحلوا .. تعطروا
حتى تضن خالدا سوزان و مريما مروان .
الله يا زمان
**********
جميعهم موتى ولم يبق سوى لبنان
يلبس في كل صباح كفنا
ويشعل الجنوب إعصارا و إصرارا و عنفوان
جميعهم قد دخلوا جحورهم واستمتعوا بالمسك و النار و الريحان
جميعهم مراوغ منافق مزدوج جبان
ووحده لبنان يصفع يصفع أمريكا بال هوادة
ويشكل المياه و الشطآن
في حين ألف حاكم بأمرها يأخذها بالصدر و الأحضان
هل ممكن أن يعقد الإنسان صلحا دائما مع الهوان ؟
الله يا زمان
**********
هل تطلبون نبذة صغيرة عن أرض قمعستان ؟
تلك التي حدودها تمتد من شمال إفريقيا إلى بلاد نفطستان
تلك التي تمتد من شواطئ القهر 
إلى شواطئ القتل ، إلى شواطئ السحل ، إلى شواطئ الأحزان
وسيفها يمتد بين مدخل الشريان و الجريان
حكامها يتربعون فوق رقبة الشعوب بالوراثة
و يفقأون أعين الأطفال بالوراثة
ويكرهون الورق الأبيض بالوراثة
و الشعر بالوراثة
و أول البنود في دستورها يقضي 
بأن تلغى غريزة الكلام في الإنسان
الله يا زمان
**********
هل تعرفون من أنا ؟
مواطن مسكين في دولة قمعستان
مواطن يحلم في يوم من الأيام أن يصير في مرتبة حيوان
مواطن يخاف أن يجلس في المقهى 
لكي لا تطلع الدولة من غياهب الفنجان
مواطن يخاف أن يقرب من زوجته
قبل أن تراقب الدولة المكان 
مواطن أنا من دولة قمعستان
أخاف أن أدخل أي مسجد
  كي لا يقال أني رجل يمارس الإيمان
كي لا يقول المخبر السري إني كنت أتلو سورة الرحمن
الله يا زمان
**********
هل تعرفون الآن ما دولة قمعستان "
تلك التي ألفها ، لحنها ، أخرجها الشيطان 
تلك التي أهم صادراتها حقائب جلدية مصنوعة من جلد الإنسان
هل تعرفون هذه الدويلة العجيبة ؟
حيث دخول المرء للمرحاض يحتاج إلى قرار
و الشمس كي تطلع تحتاج إلى قرار
و الديك كي يصيح يحتاج إلى قرار
و النهد كي يدور يحتاج إلى قرار
ورغبة الزوجين في الإنجاب تحتاج إلى قرار
وشعر من أحبها يمنعه الشرطي أن يطير في الريح بلا قرار
ما أردأ الأحوال في دولة قمعستان
حيث الذكور نسخة من حيث نسخة من الذكور 
حيث التراب يكره الجذور
وحيث كل طائر يفر من بقية الطيور
وصاحب القرار يحتاج إلى قرار
تلك هي الأحوال في دولة قمعستان
الله يا زمان
**********
إنني مواطن يسكن في مدينة
ليس بها سكان
لها بها شوارع 
ليس بها أرصفة 
ليس لها نوافذ
ليس لها جدران
ليس لها جرائد غير التي تطبع في مطابع السلطان
عنوانها أخاف أن أبوح بالعنوان
كل الذي أعرفه أن الذي يقوده الحظ
إلى مدينتي يرحمه الرحمن . 

السؤال
ما هو العوسج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

العوسج نبات بري ..ماهو الاراك ؟؟

----------


## القزويني

*الأراك* (فصيلة: Salvadora persica)أشجار معمرة دائمة الخضرة من الفصيلة الزيتونية يكثر في الجزيرة العربية في المملكة العربية السعودية, ورقه يظهر طعم ورائحه طيبه عند تذوقه وجذوره تمتد تحت الأرض زهوره صفراء صغيرة يثمر في الصيف على شكل عناقيد كعناقيد العنب وثمره لونه أحمر يشبه ثمر العوسجوالغردق وعند نضجه يصبح لونه أسود.
ترعى الأبل على أغصانه وتأكل البشر والطيور من ثمره ويسمى الكباث.
أخذت بعض الدول العربية التي تكثر فيها الصحاري على زراعة نبات الأراك لتثبيت التربة الرملية ولفوائده الأخرى.
يعتبر الأراك من أفضل الأشجار التي يتخذ منها السواك.

ما هو البازلت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_البازلت هي_ _صخور نارية__ بركانية صلبة سوداء. تحتوي على نسبة أقل من 52 % من_ _السيليكا__ (SiO2). بسبب محتوى البازلت المنخفض السيليكا، للصخور_ _لزوجة__ (مقاومة للتدفق) منخفضة. لذا فإن الحمم البازلتية بإمكانها التدفق بسرعة وتتحرك بسهولة تحرك. تسمح اللزوجة المنخفضة للغازات البركانية بالخروج دون توليد انفجارات هائلة. ولكن نافورات الحمم البازلتية وانفجارات الشقوق لا تزال تشكل نافورات متفجرة طولها مئات الأمتار. من ضمن المعادن الشائعة في البازلت:_ _الأوليفين__ (Olivine)،_ _والبيروكسين__ (Pyroxene)،_ _والبلاجيوكليس__ (Plagioclase). ينفجر البازلت في درجات الحرارة بين 1100 إلى 1250° سيليزية._

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هو الموطن الأصلي لشجر الجوافة ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

تذكر التقارير العلمية أن الجوافة هي أهم الأنواع المحروثة في العائلة الأسيّة (نباتات عطرية) وأن موطن هذه الفاكهة الأصلي دول أمريكا الاستوائية.
وقد استطاع الإنسان أقلمة شجرة الجوافة في المنطقة الاستوائية كلها وشبه الاستوائية، وصارت ذات أهمية تجارية كبيرة في فلوريدا وهاواي والهند ومصر وجنوب إفريقيا والبرازيل وكولومبيا وجزر الهند الغربية.
قد تصل شجرة الجوافة إلى عشرة أمتار في الارتفاع ومع ذلك توجد منها شجيرات قصيرة وتنمو جيداً في معظم التربة المدارية وشبه المدارية.
السؤال
كم يحتاج الانسان من مادة اليود يوميا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يحتاج يوميا 10 مليغرام يوميا للإنسان البالغ مع مراعاة عدم زيادة اليود للنساء في حالات الحمل وعند اضطراب الدورة الشهرية
وعند نقص اليود في جسم الإنسان تتضخم الغدة الدرقية ويضطرب إفرازها مما يؤثر على كل أنشطة الجسم
ويوجد اليود في الأٍسماك و الأغذية البحرية والملح البحري والملح المضاف إليه اليود والفجل والجزر والطماطم والسبانخ لكن الأربعة الأخيرة تحتوي على نسبة أقل من اليود ...

----------


## القزويني

الاحتياج اليومي وفقاً لحالة الشخص من 150 إلى 300 ميكروجرام يومياً. 

السؤال

ما الفرق بين
الميكروغرام  والمليغرام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الميكروغرام هو جزء من مليون جزء من الغرام الواحد

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم الزوجان اللذان حصلا معاً على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء ؟*

*انا  سعيد  جدا لان المعلومات التي نحصل عليها من خلال البحث كثيرة  ومفيدة وتزيد من ثقافتنا الادبية والعلمية* 

*كل الشكر لكل من يساهم في تنشيط  هذا المنتدى* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

الزوجان اللذان حصلا معاً على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء هما بيير كوري وزوجته ماري كوري.

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت * 

*برافوااااااا*


*بس كمان   جميل  ان  تضع  سؤال   ولوووووووو*


*تحملنا  يا  ابني* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## طيبه الروح

ينام وعيونه مفتوحة
اهو كائن حيه ولا ويش
هااا انطرك الرد

تحياتي طيبه الروح

----------


## القزويني

السمك
ينام وعيونه مفتوحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس دولة الاردن ؟*

----------


## القزويني

عبد الله بن الحسين

السؤال
*كم يبلغ عرض مضيق جبل طارق؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أعتقد أنه 14 أو 15 كيلو متر فقط

----------


## نور الهدى

يبلغ 15 كيلو متر 
  مثل ما قالت اختي ليلى بنت فهد
*من هو مؤسس علم الجبر؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الخوارزمي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي  اكبر مدينة في امريكا لصناعة السيارات ؟.*

----------


## القزويني

ديترويت اكبر مدينة في امريكا لصناعة السيارات

----------


## القزويني

ما هية اقدم آلة في العلم
من صنع الانسان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي المطحنة «دالو» التي تدور على المياه وتعود إلى الحضارة السومرية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*– ايهما اخترعت أولا الغواصة أم الدبابة ؟ 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الغواصة اخترعت اولا ..على مااظن غواصة روسية ..سؤالي هو .متى يجر المضاف اليه بالياء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا خارج  هذه الاسئلة* 

*اسمي  محمود  سعد *

----------


## القزويني

يجر المضاف اليه بالياء في حال المثنى والجمع

السؤال 
 من هو الرئيس العربي الذي اصدر مع رفاقه في السجن صحيفة الهنكرة والمنكرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محمد السادات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أكبر مدينة في قارة آسيا ؟*

----------


## القزويني

مدينة طوكيو عاصمة اليابان وهي من أكبر مدن أسيا من حيث المساحة وعدد السكان وهي تقع في جزيرة "هونشو " إحدى الجزر اليابانية الأربع الكبرى ومن المعروف أن اليابان تتكون من أربع جز ر كبرى وعشرات الجزر الصغرى. طوكيو مساحة 600 كلم²؛ تتشكل من 23 حياً (باليابانية:، ويبلغ عدد السكان فيها 12 مليون نسمة. إذا أخذنا في الحسبان التكتلات الحضرية المجاورة، فإن طوكيو تشكل أكبر تجمع حضري في العالم، يمتد النسيج العمراني فيها بدون انقطاع ليشغل مساحة قدرها 10,000 كلم²، ويضم أكثر من 30 مليون نسمة، يشمل العديد من المدن الصغيرة المتاخمة وثلاث مدن كبيرة: "يوكوهاما"، "كاواساكي" و"تشيبا"، وتقع كلها شرقي "طوكيو".

----------


## القزويني

السؤال
اعمق نقطة في قعر البحر كم تبلغ او المحيط

----------


## ابو طارق

*أعمق نقطة معروفة هي أخدود ماريانا الذي يقع بالقرب من جزيرة غوام بالمحيط الهادئ الغربي، حيث تقع على عمق* 11,033م *تحت مستوى سطح البحر*

***********

*في اي  سنة استشهد المناضل  الشيخ عز الدين الاقسام*

----------


## القزويني

عز الدين القسام شهيداً مضرجاً بدمائه، وكان ذلك في 20 تشرين الثاني 1935، 

السؤال

كم يزن مخ الرجل وكم يزن مخ المراة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*يزن مخ الرجل البالغ حوالي 1400 جرام والمرأة 1300 جرام*


***********************************

*• يستبدل جسم الإنسان الطبقة الخارجية للجلد كل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## القزويني

*يستبدل جسم الإنسان الطبقة الخارجية للجلد كل* 15 – 30 يوما.
السؤال
كم حجم الماء من وزن مخ الانسان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يشكل الماء 80% من وزن المخ
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الدولة الإفريقية التي  نالت استقلالها عن البرتغال عام 1975 ؟*

----------


## القزويني

موزمبيق

السؤال
ما العذاب الذي وقع على قوم ثمود 

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ووعد الله  نبيه بهلاكهم بعد ثلاثة أيام.*
*ومرت ثلاثة أيام على الكافرين من قوم صالح وهم يهزءون من العذاب وينتظرون، وفي فجر اليوم الرابع: انشقت السماء عن صيحة جبارة واحدة. انقضت الصيحة على الجبال فهلك فيها كل شيء حي. هي صرخة واحدة.. لم يكد أولها يبدأ وآخرها يجيء حتى كان كفار قوم صالح قد صعقوا جميعا صعقة واحدة.*
* قال تعالى (فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ الصَّيْحَةُ مُصْبِحِينَ )*
*هلكوا جميعا قبل أن يدركوا ما حدث. أما الذين آمنوا بسيدنا صالح، فكانوا قد غادروا المكان مع نبيهم ونجوا.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هو الاسم الذي يُطلق على مربي الخيل و مروضه ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_الاسم الذي يُطلق على مربي الخيل و مروضه__ ؟_  

_السائس_ 



_السؤال_

_ما هو الاسم الذي يطلق على ذكر الضفدع ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

_ما هو الاسم الذي يطلق على ذكر الضفدع ؟_




***العلجوم***




*********************************


*من هو وما هي جنسيته* 

*مصمم تمثال الحرية في نيويورك*

----------


## القزويني

_ألكساندر غوستاف إيفل (بالفرنسية: Alexandre Gustave Eiffel) هو مهندس ومعماري فرنسي، ولد في 15 ديسمبر 1832، وتوفي في 27 ديسمبر 1923 عن عمر يناهز 91 عاما. إشتهر بتصميم المنشآت المعدنية - سواء كانت كباري أو سكك حديدية - لكن أشهرها علي الإطلاق كل من تمثال الحرية في نيو يورك وبرج إيفل - الذي حمل عنه إسمه منذ عام 1889 وحتي يومنا هذا.
_



_السؤال_
_كم يبلغ عدد الأسنان عند الإنسان البالغ ؟
_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

32 سن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ ما هو المعجم العربي المشهور لأبي بكر الزبيدي ؟_

----------


## القزويني

_ المعجم العربي المشهور لأبي بكر الزبيدي_ 
_هو_
*تاج العروس*

----------


## القزويني

_ما البحر الذي يفصل بين تركيا واليونان_

----------


## نور الهدى

إيجه

 ما هو أضخم الحيوانات اللافقرية ؟

----------


## القزويني

_ أضخم الحيوانات اللافقرية_ 

_؟ الحبار 
__
_

----------


## القزويني

_أين يقع نهر الكلب ؟_

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*لبنان*
*************** 
*أين توجد البحيرات المرة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في الأسماعيلية في مصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو أول بنك قام بالنشاط المصرفي في السعودية عام 1926م ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البنك  الهولندي * 

******************
*ما هو الشيء الذي يضرب كل من يقف في طريقه دون أن يراه أو يعاقبه أحد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون الريح أو الهواء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد  شلالات توجيلا في ناتال ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_ثاني أعلى شلالات بالعالم فهي شلالات توجيلا في ناتال بجنوب أفريقيا.
_

_ أعلى شلالات في العالم هي شلالات آنجل كاراو._
_اين تقع_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في فنزويلا بإمريكا الجنوبية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو عقر الدار**- آخر الدار* *- أسفل الدار* *- وسط الدار*

----------


## القزويني

_وسط الدار_ 

_شرم الشيخ " فما معنى كلمة شرم_ 

_- الجبل العالى - الشق فى الجبل - الوادى الخصيب_

----------


## شجن الذكريات

_- الشق فى الجبل_

----------


## شجن الذكريات

_ما هو أضعف البيوت على وجه الأرض؟ واقوى البيوت ؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو بيت العنكبوت فصار من اقوى البيوت عندما حمى الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم  بفضل الله عزوجل
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو  الفنان الذى رسم صورة شخصية له وهو مقطوع الأذن ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الفنان الذى رسم صورة شخصية له وهو مقطوع الأذن هو :
فان غوخ 
***********************************


*مر رجال من الشرطة بأحد المنازل فسمعوا أشخاصاً فيه يصيحون: (لا تقتله ياخالد). فاقتحموا المنزل. وقاموا فوراً بإلقاء القبض على القاتل من بين أولئك الأشخاص.
كيف تعرف رجال الشرطة على القاتل بهذه السرعة . دون أن يسألوا أحدا؟ً*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هههههههه يمكن لان كل اللي في  الغرفه حريم ماعدا خالد فألقوا القبض عليه .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي الدول التي لها حدود مع الجزائر ؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تونس *** ليبيا ***النيجر***مالي ***موريتانيا *** المغرب* 

*********************

*ما اسم العملة المتداولة  في الجزائر*

----------


## القزويني

*دينار جزائري*
'

----------


## ابو طارق

> *دينار جزائري*
> 
> '



 


*للمرة   الالف  * 

*اين  سؤالك*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *دينار جزائري*
> 
> '




*للمرة الالف * 

*اين سؤالك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو جمع كلمة غراب ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

_اغربة_

----------


## القزويني

_ ما هو الاسم العلمي للطباشير ؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جمع كلمة غراب = غربان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الاسم العلمي للطباشير هو 

كربونات الكالسيوم 000*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم عدد جزر البحرين ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

في البحرين 33  جزيرة 
**************************
ما هي القارة التي لا يوجد فيها صحراء

----------


## القزويني

القارة الاوروبية

ما جمع كلمة عندليب

----------


## ابو طارق

* جمع عندليب هو عنادل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تراه في الليل ثلاث مرات وفي النهار مرة واحدة،فماهو*

----------


## القزويني

حرف اللام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما درجة غليان الماء بالفهرنهايت ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

*درجة غليان الماء بالفهرنهايت*
*ممكن متحركة وليست ثابته**

*


*نقطة الغليان لمادة هى درجة الحررة التى تتغير فيها من الحالة* *السائلة** إلى الحالة* *الغازية** خلال كل جزء من أجزاء السائل. ويمكن أن يتحول السائل إلى غاز في درجة حرارة أقل من درجة حرارة الغليان خلال عملية* *التبخر**. وعمومًا فإن التبخر ظاهرة سطحية والتى تتبخر فيها جزيئات السائل القريبة من سطح الغاز/السائل.* *الغليان** على الناحية الأخرى هو عملية تتم لكل الجزيئات في أي مكان في السائل يحدث له تبخر, وينتج من ذلك فقاعات بخار.*
*الهيليوم** هو أقل العناصر في درجة الغليان. وأكثر العناصر في درجة الغليان هو* *الرينيوم**. حيتث تتعدى درجة حرارة غليانه هو* *والتنجستين** 5000* *كلفن** في* *الضغط القياسي**, ونظرا لصعوبة قياس ذلك بدقة فإنه لا يعرف بدقة ما إذا كان الرينيوم أو التنجستين له درجة حرارة غليان أعلى.*
*نقطة الغليان هى الدرجة التى يكون عندها* *ضغط البخار** للمادة مساويا للضغط الجوى. وعلى هذا فإن درجة الغليان تعتمد على الضغط. وغالبا ما يتم نشر نقط الغليان التى يتم قياسها في الضغط القياسي (101325* *بسكال** أو 1* *ضغط جوي**). وفى الإرتفاعات الأعلى حيث يكون الضغط الجوى أقل, تقل أيضا نقط الغليان. وتزيد نقط الغليان بزيادة الضغط حتى الوصول إلى* *النقطة الحرجة** حيث تتساوى عندها خواص السائل والغاز. ولا يمكن زيادة نقطة الغليان عن النقطة الحرجة. كما أن نقطة الغليان تقل بتقليل الضغط الجوى حتى الوصول إلى* *النقطة الثلاثية**. ولا يمكن تقليل نقطة الغليان عن هذه النقطة.*
*عملية التحول من سائل إلى غاز تتطلب كمية من* *الحرارة** تسمى* *الحراة الكامنة للتبخر**. وبزيادة كمية الحرارة الواقعة على أى سائل عن نقطة الغليان ، فإن هذه الحرارة تستخدم في تحويل حالة المادة السائلة إلى غازية ، وعلى هذا فإن درجة حرارة المادة تظل كما هى على الرغم من زيادة الحرارة الواقع تحتها السائل . كما أن كلمة كامن ( latent ) هى لاتينية الأصل وتعنى مختبئ ، وهنا تعنى أن الحرارة التى تضاف لا تظهر في شكل زيادة درجة حرارة السائل . ونظرا لأن زيادة الحرارة الواقعة على السائل لا تحدث تغيير في درجة حرارته فإن المحتوى الحرارى للسائل يكون لا نهائي عند نقطة الغليان.*
*وبالحديث عن التفاعلات البين جزيئية ، فإن نقطة الغليان تمثل النقطة التى تكتسب فيها جزيئات السائل* *الطاقة** اللازمة للتغلب على قوى الجذب البين جزيئية المختلفة والتى تربط الجزيئات بالسائل ( مثل* *قوى الجذب ثنائيةالقطب-ثنائية القطب** ،* *قوى الجذب ثنائية القطب-اللحظية ثنائية القطب الحثية** ،* *الرابطة الهيدروجينية** ) وعلى هذا فإن نقطة الغليان تعبر عن مقدار قوى الجذب .*
*نقطة الغليان للماء 100* *°C** أى 212* *°F** في ظروف الضغط القياسية . وعلى قمة* *جبل إفرست** يكون الضغط مساويا 260* *mbar** تقريبا ، وتكون نقطة الغليان 69 °C .*
*وبتعبير أكثر دقة طبقا لمفاهيم الثيرمو دينامكس ، فإن نقطة الغليان الطبيعية للماء هى 99.97 درجة مئوية ( في ضغط 1 أتموسفير ، 101,325 بسكال ) . وحتى عام 1982 كان ذلك نقطة الغليان القياسية ، ولكن IUPAC إقترحت ضغط قياسيى مقداره 1 بار ( 100,000 بسكال ) . وعند هذا التقليل البسيط في الضغط تصبح نقطة غليان الماء 99.61 درجة مئوية .* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  وماذا  اخترع


 آرثــــــر ويـن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مخترع الكلمات المتقاطعة / 1913 / وهو أمريكي* 
*ترجع فكرة تصميم الكلمات المتقاطعة إلى بنات أفكار أحد الصحفيين الأمريكيين الذين ولدوا في بريطانيا ففي عام 1913م عمل أرثر وين في إعداد صفحة التسلية لعدد يوم الأحد في صحيفة عالم نيويورك .اضطر وين في أحد الأيام للبحث عن أحجية جديدة فأورد أحجية كلمات تعود للعهد الفيكتوري تتمثل بدائرة سحرية تعلم أصولها من جده*.‏

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو سانت بازيل ؟*

----------


## القزويني

*سانت بازيل مؤسس أول مستشفى / يوناني 
**
*

----------


## القزويني

*زبلن*
*من هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مخترع المنطاد / 1900 / ألماني 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا أخترع سيث هانت ؟*

----------


## القزويني

* مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعة الدبابيس / أمريكي
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أين توجد محمية رأس الحد ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

* توجد محمية رأس الحد*
*على ساحل سلطنة عمان*
* في ولاية صور. وهي تغطي 120 كيلومتراً على ساحل طوله 42*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا ينتج من خلط النحاس مع القصدير ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البرونز* 

***********
*من هو* 

*كارل لاند شتاينر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو مكتشف فصائل الدم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أين يوجد أكبر سوق للحرير في العالم؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة يوكوهاما اليابانية*

*******************
*مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المغرب ‏*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يوسف بن تاشفين مؤسس دولة المرابطين 

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قراقوش ؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كان وزيرا في مصر في عهد صلاح الدين اشتهر بالصرامة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي ليلى يعطيك الف عافية ياااارب*


*وللأضافة*
*أن قراقوش شخصية حقيقية اسمه بهاء الدين الأسدي وكان وزيراً في مصر في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي واشتهر بالصراحة ومن مؤلفاته القاشوش في حكم قراقوش.
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*متى حدثت أول عملية نقل دم ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_تمت أول عملية نقل دم بين آدميين في فلاديلفيا، وقام بها الطبيب الأمريكي فيليب سينج فيزيك، ورغم ذلك لم يقم بنشر تلك الواقعة في أي بحث
_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة اللي عندي ماهي شامله*
*وهي*
* أن أول عملية نقل دم كانت عام ۱۹۱۸ أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
*

----------


## القزويني

*تختلف المصادر والمعلومات*
*تحياتي لك اختي*
*عيون لا تنام*


*كم عدد جزر المحيط الهادي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*للأسف القزويني اعجزت ولم احصل على الاجابة..*

*ما الفرق بين القاسطون والمقسطون؟

**
*

----------


## القزويني

*القَاسِطُ* : فا.-: الجائر المائل عن الحقِّ
* وَأَمَّا القَاسِطُونَ فَكَانُوا لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَباً* 
ج قُسَّاطٌ وقاسِطُون. 

*المُقْسِطُ* : فا.-: من أسماء اللّه الحُسنَى ومعناه العَادِلُ
* وَأَقْسِطُوا إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ المُقْسِطِينَ*.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كم عدد جزر المحيط الهادي؟_
*أخي القزويني*
_ضع إجابة سؤالك بما إننا لم نجد الجواب_

----------


## بحر الشوق

انا بقول بحط من عندي 80 الف جزيرة.....

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إلى الأن ننتظر أخي القزويني
عسى المانع خير

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد البحث المستمر وتدقيق  كبير  لم اجد  سوى  جواب  واحد مقنع* 

*يوجد في المحيط الهادي  مابين  20.000   الى 30.000  الف جزيرة* 

*ولا يوجد رقم  اكيد* 


*صحح  يا  قزويني* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

ابو طارق
صح
اليوم عيد 
ميلادي
6/28/؟؟؟؟
السؤال
اية سنة 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

اليوم عيد 
ميلادي
28/6/1980
السؤال
اية سنة1980

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سنة 1400 هجري ..

----------


## القزويني

الجواب غلط
ابو طارق
حاول بعد

----------


## ابو طارق

1975

----------


## شذى الزهراء

1978هذا احتمالي ..

----------


## كبرياء

الجواب هو 14 \ 8 \1400

----------


## ابو طارق

*1954*
*ميلادية*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أتوقع أنت مو كبير واجد 1982

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندي  رأي  ارجوا ان  تتواصلووو معه* 

*ان لا نسئل اسئلة  في علم  الغيب  للآخرين * 

*مثل    الاسم و العمر  * 
*يعني   مافي  فايدة  * 

*صح او غلط* 

*نسئل اسئلة ممكن البحث عنها  وايجادها  وحفظها * 
*ومواضيع مفيدة * 

*صح  يا شباب  ويا صبايا* 

***************************

*سؤالي  هو* 
*ما هو الاسم القديم لمدينة لينيننجراد ؟*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام
كبرياء
شذى الزهراء
ليلى بنت فهد
محمود سعد

يعني في واحد منكم قريب من الهدف
عذبتكم معي سماح    :bigsmile: 

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الاسم القديم لها هو :
بطرسبورج.

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
يعني ما حد عرف
السنة المهمة في القرن العشرين
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لا والله يا أخــــــي ماتشرفنا بعد

----------


## القزويني

سلااااااااااام
يا كراااااااااام
ما بدها تعصيب 
بدها شوي تدقيق وتحقيق
وان شالله بالتوفيق
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما هو الفيتامين الذي يساعد على تقوية النظر ؟

----------


## طيبه الروح

مادري بس يمكن فتامين سي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة غلط أختي طيبة الروح حاولي مرة ثانية

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

فيتامين أ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ما اسم كبير الآلهة عند الفرس ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد* 
*آهورا مزدا*
وقد عهد زورفان إلى أهورا مزدا بمهمة خلق العالم ليغدو مسرحاً للصراع المكشوف بين قوى الخير وقوى الشر، وحدد لصراعهما ردحاً معيناً من الزمن ينتهي بغلبة *أهورا مزدا* على خصمه أهريمان؛ وبقي بمثابة العلة الأولى والإطار الذي تجري ضمنه أحداث الكون. وقد تحولت هذه العقيدة من هرطقة تعيش على هامش زرادشتية الأفيستا إلى دين رسمي للدولة في عهد الأسرة الساسانية، حيث تحولت الزرادشتية في المراحل المتأخرة للتاريخ الإيراني القديم من ديانة عالمية تتوجه إلى جميع بني البشر إلى ديانة قومية خاصة بإيران. وهذا ما أضعف موقف الزرادشتية تجاه الديانات العالمية اللاحقة وهي المانوية والمسيحية والإسلام.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  هي* 

*عاصمة جمهورية كيريباتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

عاصمتها هي تاراوا
ماهو النهر الذي يمر بمدينة برستول ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

النهر الذي يمر في مدينة برستول هو : افون.
وهي مدينة بإنجلترا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مسمى أطلق على غزوة بدر ويعني الفارق بين الحق والباطل ورد في القرآن ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اعتقد يوم الفرقان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أختي شيعية حتى النخاع الله يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي السورة التي قيل أنها كانت في التوراة مكتوبة؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي السورة التي قيل أنها كانت في التوراة مكتوبة؟*

*الجواب* 

*سورة (يوسف ) (ع)*
*###########*
*السؤال*

*ماهي الآيةالتي  ذكر فيها* 

*القرآن والانجيل والثوراة*

*في آية واحدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 
*((((((سورة التوبة ::::: الآية ::::111::))))))*
*ان الله اشترى من المؤمنين انفسهم واموالهم بان لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في ((التوراة والانجيل والقران)) ومن اوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم*  
***************************** 
*ما هي المعركة التي سميت((بيان ديان فو)) وفي اي بلد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معركة ديان بيان فو الشهيرة التي انهت احتلال فرنسا لفيتنام في عام‏1954‏ 
بعد حصار امتد ستة وخمسين يوماً لهذا الموقع الفرنسي العسكري الحصين.

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح100%*


*من هو القائد العسكري الذي اشتهر* 

*بعد هذه المعركة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نريد الجواب أخي *محمود سعد*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد القائد هو - هوشي منه - 
صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## القزويني

هوشي منه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وعلى ال محمد*
*مشكور على المجهود أخي أينج العراقي وحيااااك بيننا*
*وبما إنك جاوبت وجاوب أخي القزويني نعتمد الإجابة لثقتنا فيكم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أول طعام يأكله المؤمنون في الجنة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الـسـمــك .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*
*ماهي جنسيه صاحب النظريه النسبيه انشتاين؟* 
*١/امريكي   * 
*٢ /هولندي    ٣ /ألماني      ٤  /نمساوي*

----------


## شجرة الحياة

ألماني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما هي المخلوقات التي لا تنام و لا تنسى?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن السمك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أختي عفاف حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجنانوة يعني
سكنهم في مساكنهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هم الملائكة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاني  كنت  غائب عن المنتدى * 

*ووجدت انه   هناك  جواب على سؤال * 

*كنت قد وضعته انا  * 

*والسؤال  كان* 

*من هو القائد العسكري الذي اشتهر 

بعد هذه المعركة*

*كانت الاجوبة  غلط  لان * 

*((هو شي منه ))   كان القائد السياسي  وليس العسكري* 

*اما  الجواب  فهو * 

*(( الجنرال  جياب  ))  او  غياب* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما معنى أدلج?

----------


## ابو طارق

*ومعنى أدلج أي سار أول الليل، فإذا سار أول الليل بلغ منـزله ومأمنه.* 

************************

*من مؤلف  كتاب* 

*المناظر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كتاب المناظر لأبن الهيثم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قطعت أجساد ثلاثة طاهرة من الشهداء يوم عاشوراء فمن هم ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الأمام الحسين ، العباس ، علي الأكبر عليهم السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_محاولة جيدة أختي عفاف فقد أخطأت بواحد فقط_
_قطعت أجساد ثلاثة_ *من الشهداء يوم عاشوراء، وهم: علي الأكبر، العباس، وعبد الرحمن بن عمير.عليهم السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نصــحت عليا في ابن هند مقالة***وزدت فلا يسمع لها الدهر ثانية*
*وقلـــت أرســـل إليـــه بعهـــده***على الشام حتى يستقر معاويـة*
*ويعلم أهل الشام أن قد مـلكتـــه***وأم ابن هند عند ذلك هـاويــــة*
*فتحكم فيه ما تريــــــــد فإنــــه***لداهية فارفق بـــه أي داهيــــة*
*فلم يقبل النصح الــذي جئته به***وكانت له تلك النصيحــــة كافية*

*من هو هذا الرجل الذي ذهب إلى الأمام علي عليه السلام ينصحة ب   أقرر معاوية على عمله وأقرر ابن عامر على عمله وأقرر العمال على أعمالهم حتى إذا أتتك طاعتهم وطاعة الجنود استبدلت أو تركت*
*فرفض الأمام نصحة فذهب ولم يبايع الأمام علي عليه السلام فقد كانت أهدافة دنيوية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو أحد أربعة عدوا من دهاة العرب وممن يحتالون بكل وسيلة للفوز بالدنيا, فعندهم الغاية تبرر الوسيلة. والثلاثة الآخرين هم معاوية بن أبي سفيان وعمرو بن العاص وزياد بن أبيه ورابعهم المغيرة بن شعبة.
وهؤلاء الأربعة كانوا من ضمن مجموعة العقبة الذين دبروا محاولة لاغتيال النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) ليلة العقبة, وعرف المغيرة بالحنكة السياسية والآراء الدنيوية الصائبة وكانت آراءؤه السياسية في المواقف الصعبة معروفة وكان الكثير من العرب من يرجع ويستعين به, إلا أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) الذي أعرض عن آراء المغيرة التي لم يكن لها أي اتصال بالمعاد ولم تستق روحها من المبادئ الإنسانية الشريفة.




المغيرة بن شعبة .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

من  هو  القائل  

اليوم  خمر  وغدا  أمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*امرؤ القيس*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من هو مؤلف رواية شفرة دافنشي؟

----------


## المومياءة

دان براون  على ما اظن
بانتظار  التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 


*ننتظر  السؤال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي عاصمة بلغاريا ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  بلغاريا * 

*هي  * 

*صوفيا* 
*السؤال* 

*ما هو  نظام الحكم  في  بلغاريا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شعبي ديمقراطي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحكم  جمهوري   برلماني*  


كم هي  مساحة  بلغاريا   تقريبا

----------


## مهتاب

110,910كيلومترمربع .............    من همارئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة في بلغاريا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رئيس الدوله*
*جيورجي بارفانوف*
*رئيس الحكومة*
*سيرغيه ستانيشيف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة جمهورية المجر ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

تبلغ مساحة المجر حوالي 93 ألف كم مربع. ليس للبلاد منفذ على البحر، حيث أنها تقع في وسط شرق أوروبا، محاطة بسبع دول. يبلغ طول الحدود مع كل منها كالآتي: النمسا (366 كم)، سلوفاكيا (515 كم)، أوكرانيا (103 كم)، رومانيا (443 كم)، صربيا (151 كم)، كرواتيا (329 كم)، سلوفينيا (102 كم).طبيعة المجر تتكون بشكل عام من سهول منبسطة إلى سهول منحدرة من حوض الكاربا، مع وجود هضاب وجبال منخفضة في الشمال على طول الحدود السلوفاكية. قمة كيكيس هي أعلى قمة جبلية، يبلغ ارتفاعها 1014 متر فوق سطح البحر. نهر الدانوب هو أهم أنهار المجر،الذي يقسم البلاد إلى جزئين غربي وشرقي. من الأنهار المهمة الأخرى: نهر تيزا ونهر درافا. يحتوي الجزء الغربي على بحيرة بالاتون. بحيرة هيفيز، الواقعة في المجر، هي أكبر بحيرة مياه معدنية في العالم. بحيرة تايس هي ثاني أكبر بحيرة في حوض الكاربا، كما تعتبر أيضا أكبر بحيرة صناعية في أوروبا عاصمتهابودابست

----------


## مهتاب

من هما رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة لجمهورية المجر؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رئيس الحكومة*
*فيرينك غايرساني*
*رئيس الدولة*
*لاسلو سوليوم*

----------


## مهتاب

ماهي دول البلقان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*البانيا ::  بلغاريا  ::  البوسنة والهرسك * * صربيا :: والجبل الاسود ::   كرواتيا* * مقدونيا :: اليونان* *  ويقال ان  الجزء  الاوروبي :: من تركيا*  
*هذه  هي  دول البلقان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول  رئيس  تركي * 

*بعد  سقوط  الدولة العثمانية*

----------


## احلى ليل

يمكن أتاتورك

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  الاجابة  صحيحة* 

*انه مصطفى كمال اتاتورك* 

*من هو أخر سلطان  عثماني  حكم تركيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للمتابعة ننتظر الإجابة أخي محمود سعد يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أخر  سلطان  عثماني  حكم  تركيا  هو* 

*وحيد الدين محمد بن الخليفة عبدالمجيد (**14 يناير**1861**/**1277هـ** -* *16 مايو**1926**) أحد خلفاء الدولة العثمانية و آخر السلاطين العثمانيين. حكم من* *4 يوليو**1918** بعد أخيه* *محمد الخامس رشاد** وانتحار ابن عمه* *عبد العزيز الأول** ولي العهد حتى* *1 نوفمبر**1922**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما معنى اسم الملكة الاشوريه سميرا ميس ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(الحمامة)، واطلق عليها هذا الا سم لأن الحمائم احتضنتها عند مولدها ورعتها واشرفت على غذائها..

 الله اعلم .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة تعني الحمامة*
*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في عهد من من رؤساء فرنسا انتزع الجزائريون استقلال بلدهم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شارل ديجول

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  اول  رئيس للجزائر* 


*بعد  الاستقلال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أحمد بن بلّة 

من هو رئيس الجزائر حاليا ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عبدالعزيز بو تفليقة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ثاني أكبر بلد إفريقي بعد السودان ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن أن تكون مصر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خااطئة*
*حاول مرة ثانية أخوي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزائر ..

----------


## غروب 2006

انا اضم صوتي لشذى الزهراء 
                          الجزائر

----------


## مهتاب

أضم صوتي إلى الأخوات
وأقول جزائرتبلغ مساحتها2381741كم مربع

----------


## ابو طارق

الجزائر  وبدون تردد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة هي الجزائر
والشكر الجزيل لكل من أجابوا وحاولوا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي المدينة التي يطلق عليها لقب مدينة الشمس ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول  رئيس وزراء  للبنان  بعد الاستقلال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي محمود أولا أهلا بك* 
*ثانيا بما إني وضعت السؤال قبلك بخمس دقائق فأجب على سؤالي*
*ويبق سؤالك في الحفظ والصون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عفوا  ابنتي * 


*جواي سؤالك  هو * 

*بعلبك  مدينة الشمس  في لبنان* 

*مدينة  اثرية  وقديمة  جدا * 



*سؤالي  ما زال  قائم*

----------


## غروب 2006

هل هو الياس الهراوي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتطر تصحيحك أخي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا  ليس  الياس  الهراوي* 


*الياس  الهراوي  هو  الرئيس  السابق  للبنان  اي انه  جديد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الياس  الهراوي  هو  رئيس  جمهورية  وليس رئيس وزراء* 

*وللمعلومية * 

*رئيس الوزراء في لبنان     مسلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رياض الصلح: أول رئيس  للوزراء في لبنان بعد الاستقلال

----------


## مهتاب

اول رئيس وزراء بعد استقلال لبنان هو رياض الصلح من25سبتمبر1943إلى10يناير 1945

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح 100%*


*اهنئكم ابنائي* 

*((عيون لاتنام ))*

*((مهتاب ))*

*السؤال*


*من هو اول رئيس  جمهورية  للبنان بعد الاستقلال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بشارة الخوري ,,,

ماهي بلاد واق الواق؟

----------


## غروب 2006

هي بلاد اليابان حاليا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البحرين 

ننتظر التصحيح عزيزتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اخت غروب: اليابان هي الصحيحة ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مامعنى فنزويلا ؟

----------


## مهتاب

أسم أسباني مامعناه البندقية
بماذا تلقب اليابان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نيبون*


*وهو الاسم الثاني  لليابان* 


*ما هي اعلى  قمة في اليابان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جبل فوجي 

ماهي اخفض نقطه في اليابان ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

هاشيورغاتا

----------


## ابو طارق

متى حصلت  الكويت على استقلالها  من بريطانيا

----------


## مهتاب

1961

----------


## مهتاب

قد تم إلغاء إتفاقية الحماية البريطانية على الكويت في 19 يونيو 1961 في عهد الشيخ عبدالله السالم الصباح ، و بذلك تستقل الكويت من بريطانيا ، و في يوم 7 سبتمبر 1961 رفع علم الكويت الجديد ، و في 11 نوفمبر 1961
متى تم اكتشاف اول بئر نفطي في الكويت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

عام 1937


و هو بئر بحره




*من هو الامير  الثاني  بعد*

* الشيخ عبدالله السالم الصباح*


*اي  الحاكم العاشر*

----------


## غروب 2006

الحاكم العاشر هو الشيخ احمد الجابر


 س/ متى بداء اول فرض للحصار الاقتصادي على الكويت؟    ومن هو الشيخ الذي منح وسام التقدير لوقوفه مع بريطانيا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بما أنج موجودة أختي غروب ننتظر إجابتج على السؤال المعلق أكثر من اسبوعين*

----------


## ابو طارق

سؤال  جديد في اي  سنة انفصلت  بنغلادش  عن  باكستان

----------


## نور الهدى

سنة 1971 

وان شاء الله تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

الاجابة  صحيحة  100%  
اشكرك  سيدتي ((ام محمد))

 على مرورك  ومشاركتك 

ابو  طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

عند انفصال  بنغلادش   من كان  رئيس  لباكستان

----------


## الحياة حلوة

ابي اشارك بس اسئلتكم صعبه لي

----------


## نور الهدى

النزاع والي استفاد منه البغلاديشيين هو رفض يحيى خان تسليم الرئاسة الى مجيب عبد الرحمن  بعد الانتخابات  الي اقيمت في باكستان



ان شاء الله يكون هذا هو الجواب الصحيح والمطلوب

----------


## ابو طارق

على إثر هذه الأحداث المأساوية استقال الرئيس "يحيى خان" من  *منصبه في 20 من ديسمبر 1971م تحت ضغط شعبي وقام بنقل مقاليد السلطة إلى ذو الفقار**علي بوتو* 

اي ان الرئيس  

يحيى خان هو الرئيس عند الانفصال

----------


## ابو طارق

-ايهما افقر واقل مالا الفقير ام المسكين ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الفقير هو من لا مال لديه , المسكين هو المحتاج الذي يكون دخله اقل من حاجته .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لماذا لقب ابو العلاء المعري برهين المحبسين ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

لماذا لقب ابو العلاء المعري برهين المحبسين ؟

الحبس  الاول ::  العمى 

الحبس الثاني :: بقي 40 سنة في منزلة لم يغادر الا مرة واحدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي محمود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*متى أستخدم الميكروكروم في علاج الجروح لأول مرة ؟
*

----------


## نور آل محمد

بسمه تعالى

في عام 1920 م 

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمك عزيزتي وإجابتك صحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو الفيتامين الذي يأخذه الجسم من أشعة الشمس ؟ 
*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
الفتامين هو : دال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال:
كم عدد أرجل أم اربع واربعين؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ام اربع واربعين* 

*لها  (42)  طرف  اي  رجل   وقرنان اماميان* 

*المجموع  (44) *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دودة إم أربعة و أربعين .. حسب معلوماتي هي دودة صحراوية نوعا ما .. تنتشر بكثرة في العراق و بلاد الشام , و للعلم هي عندها 40 رجل بس ... اما تسميتها بـإم أربعة و أربعين فهو نسبة لوجود قرنين على رأسها و ذنبين من الخلف فهيك يصبح العدد 44 ^_^

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نرى هذا الحيوان الزاحف دائما ونسميه بسبب كثرة ارجله ام اربع واربعين بل ان العراقين يسمونه ( أبو سبع وسبعين ) بينما يسميه الاوربيون ( أبو المئة ) ولم يتهيأ لأحدنا ان يحسب عدد ارجله ليعرفها بالضبط وهذا هو سبب الاختلاف في الاسم .. والحقيقه ان هذا الحيوان يمتلك اكثر من هذا العدد من الارجل فيكون له مئة رجل ولكن قد لا يتجاوز بعضها ( 3 ) رجلا .. 

ومع اننا نندهش من حيوان له مثل هذا العدد الكبير من الارجل فإنه مثل هذه المخلوقات ليست نادرة في الواقع ان هناك مجموعة كاملة تسمى الميريابودا اي الالفية الارجل لا تضم فقط ام اربع واربعين وإنما حيوان الميليبيد (الالفي) أي الحيوان ذا الالف رجل ! وهذه المخلوقات هي من اقدم الاحياء في الطبيعة اذ يقول العلماء إنها وجدت منذ ملايين السنين اي في آماد الحيوانات البائدة كالديناصور .. 

تكون ارجل هذه الحيوانات على شكل زوجي ينتب كل زوج في فص من جسم الحيوان وهو مسطح ومقسم إلى مفاصل وعندما يجري الحيوان فإنه يستطيع ان يوازن ارجله دون ان يختل ترتيبها في السير كما يحدث أحيانا حتى للانسان إذا اسرع !

في القسم القريب من رأس ام اربع واربعين توجد مجستان طويلتان وابرتان تحملان السم .. وسم الكثير من هذه الحيوانات غير مؤذ للانسان ولكن توجد في لاقاليم المدارية تنويعات مؤذية من اربع واربعين يتراوح طولها من 8 و 10 بوصات ( 20- 25 ) وهي سامة ويمكن ان تقتل الطيور الصغيرة .. تتكاثر ام اربعة واربعين بالبيوض وتخرج صغار بعض التنويعات كاملة الارجل ولكن بعضها يبدأ بسبعة ازواج فقط ثم تضاف اليها طواقم جديدة كلما سلخ جلده حتى يكتمل العدد وتخرج ام اربعه واربعين في الليل للبحث عن طعامها اما في النهار فتختبيء تحت الصخور او الخشب ..
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( دودة أم أربعة و أربعين ) أو ( الأربعينية ) دودة صغيرة الحجم ولكن لها عدداً كبيراً من الأرجل .. فكم عدد أرجل هذه الدودة ؟*

*أ - لأم أربعة وأربعين اثنان وعشرون رجلاً فقط .*
*ب - لهذه الدودة أربعين رجلاً .*
*ج - لهذه الدودة أربعة و أربعون رجلاً ولذلك سُميت ( أم أربعة و أربعين ) .*
*الإجابة*لدودة ( أم أربعة و أربعين ) أربعون رجلاً فقط كما أن لها قرنين أماميين ، وذنبين خلفيين .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وجدت مصدر أيضا من مقال المعلومة الموجودة فيه ان أم أربع واربعين لها 42 رجل*


*أختلفت المصادر والإجابات*
*أرجوا أن أكون قد كفيت ووفيت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالفعل معلومات قيمة ومسابقة جدا رائعة*

*اضافت معلومات جديدة لنا اشكرك ابنتي على طرحها* 


*سؤالي هو*


*ماهو الشي الذي نستطيع ان نمسكة ولا نستطيع ان نلمسة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشكر لتواجدكم وتفاعلكم أخي محمود*
*وجواب سؤالك هو*
*الأعصاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أسد الله وأسد رسوله ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو أسد الله وأسد رسوله ؟*

*الجواب* 

*انه حمزة بن عبد المطلب (رضي الله عنه ) *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهو الحيوان الذي يطلق عليه اسم الخيدع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الخيدع هو أسم من اسماء القط .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي بنى السد ليأجوج ومأجوج ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
الذي بناه هو: ذو القرنين

السؤال:
ما اقدم لغة مكتوبة في التاريخ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون اللغة الصينية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أقدم لغة مكتوبة ذات تاريخ متواصل والتي تعود إلى 6000 ألاف سنه هي اللغة  الصينية*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اجابه صحيحة أختي :عيون لاتنام
واخي : محمود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرئيس السادس عشر للولايات المتحدة الإمريكية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

أبراهام لينكون (بالإنجليزية: ) (١٢ فبراير ١٨٠٩ - ١٥ أبريل ١٨٦٥ م) هو الرئيس السادس عشر للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث تولى الرئاسة من عام 1861 إلى عام 1865 م. و يعدّ من أهمّ رؤسائها على الإطلاق، إذ قامت في عهده الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية بعد انفصال إحدى عشرة ولاية و إعلانها تكوين دولة مستقلة سمّيت الولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية، فتمكن لينكون من الانتصار و إعادة الولايات المنفصلة إلى الحكم المركزي بقوة السلاح، كما كان لينكون صاحب قرار إلغاء الرق في أمريكا عام 1863. و قد مات لينكون مقتولاً في عام 1865.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي محمود الله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سؤال ديني* 
*من هم الأبدال ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأبدال : جَمْعُ بَدَلْ وَ بَدِيل ، و هم الزُّهاد ، و العُبَّاد ، و الأولياء المخلصين للّه .*
*الأبدال قوم من الصالحين لا تخلو الدنيا منهم ، إذا مات واحد أبدل الله مكانه آخر .*
* الأبدال قوم يقيم الله بهم الأرض و هم سبعون ، أربعون بالشام و ثلاثون بغيرها ، لا يموت أحدهم إلا قام مقامه آخر من سائر الناس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي عام تم تشكيل جامعة الدول العربية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في شهرمارس عام 1945م اعلن رسمي عن تشكيل الجامعه ,,*

----------


## ابو طارق

تأسست جامعة الدول العربية في 22 مارس/آذار 1945

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال من هو الامين العام الثاني للجامعة العربية 










*م ع خ ح*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

يمكن الجواب:
عمرو بن موسى

----------


## ابو طارق

*عمرو  موسى * 

*الامين العام  الحالي * 

*ويعتبر  شاب * 

*المطلوب  هو    متوفى*

----------


## غروب 2006

عصمت عبد المجيد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الإجابة أخي محمود*

----------


## مهتاب

محمد عبد الخالق حسونة هو ثاني أمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية . ولد بمدينة القاهرة في 28 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1898 و توفي في 20 يناير/كانون الثاني 1992. نال ماجستير الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية من جامعة كمبردج بإنجلترا عام 1925 وكان عضوا في أول بعثة للسلك الدبلوماسي لوزارة الخارجية المصرية. محافظ الإسكندرية من 25 أبريل 1942 حتى مايو 1948 . انتخب أمينا عاما لجامعة الدول العربية عام 1952، واستمر في منصبه هذا حتى عام 1972

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح اخي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  الصحيح  هو* 

*محمد عبد الخالق حسونة * 

*شكرا ابني* 

* مهتاب  * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي ولاية إمريكية تقع مدينة لاس فيغاس ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

فمدينة *لاس فيغاس تقع* في *ولاية* نيفادا في الوسط الغربي الأوسط لأمريكا

----------


## ابو طارق

بوركينا  فاسو  


دولة افريقية 

ماذا كان اسمها في السابق

----------


## مهتاب

فولتا العليا في افريقيا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكر ابني  مهتاب* 



*السؤال  التالي* 


*فلاديمير ألييتش إليانوف*

*من هو  وما هو لقبه*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

فلاد يمير ألييتش معروف ب(لينين)
كان قائد الحزب البلشفي
اسس المذهب اللينيي
يعد أول رئيس للأتحاد السوفيتي وهو رفع شعار (الأرض والخبز والسلام)

----------


## ابو طارق

من هذه  الشخصية

(21 ديسمبر1918 - 14 يونيو2007)، رئيس النمسا الأسبق. والأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة. ولد في سانكت أندرا - ورديرن القريبة من فيينا، تخرج من جامعة فيينا بحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه في فلسفة التشريع في عام 1944. وتخرج أيضا من أكاديمية فيينا القنصلية. إلتحق بعد ذلك بالدائرة الدبلوماسية النمساوية في عام1945، شغل بين عامي 1948 و 1951 منصب السكرتير الأول للمفوضية النمساوية في باريس. وعين رئيسا لإدارة شؤون الموظفين بوزارة الخارجية في فيينا خلال الفترة من عام 1951 إلى عام 1955. وعين في عام 1955 مراقبا دائما للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة. وفي وقت متأخر من ذلك العام أصبح رئيسا للبعثة النمساوية عندما قبلت النمسا عضوا في المنظمة. وخلال الفترة من 1956 إلى 1960، قام بتمثل النمسا في كندا، أولا بوصفه وزيرا مفوضا ثم بوصفه سفيرا. وكان خلال الفترة من عام 1960 إلى عام 1962 رئيسا للإدارة السياسية في وزارة الخارجية ‌النمساوية، ثم أصبح مديرا عاما للشؤون السياسية حتى يونيو1964. وفي 1964 شغل منصب الممثل الدائم للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة وذلك لغاية عام 1968. وتولى خلال هذه الفترة منصب رئيس لجنة استخدام الفضاء الخارجي في الأغراض السلمية. وفي عام 1968 انتخب رئيسا لمؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الأول المعني باستكشاف الفضاء الخارجي واستخدامه في الأغراض السلمية. وخلال الفترة من يناير1968 إلى أبريل1970 شغل منصب وزير الخارجية الاتحادي للنمسا. وبعد مغادرته للحكومة إنتخب بالإجماع رئيسا للجنة الضمانات التابعة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية. وفي أكتوبر1970 أعيد تعينه ممثلاً دائماً للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة، وظل في هذا المنصب إلى أن انتخب أمينا عاما للمنظمة، حيث عين أمينا عاما للأمم المتحدة لفترة مدتها خمس سنوات اعتبارا من 1 يناير1972. وكان مجلس الأمن قد أوصى بتعيينه في 21 ديسمبر1971 ووافقت الجمعية العامة بالتزكية على هذا التعيين في اليوم التالي. علماً إنه كان في أبريل1971 كان أحد المرشحين للرئاسة الاتحادية في النمسا. وقد إستمر بمنصبة كأمين عام للأمم المتحدة لغاية 31 ديسمبر1981 وذلك بعد أن جدد له بعام 1976.
وبعام 1986 إنتخب رئيساً للرئاسة الاتحادية في النمسا، وظل بهذا المنصب لغاية عام 1992.
وهو متزوج وله ثلاثة أولاد، وهو صاحب مؤلف في السياسة الخارجية للنمسا، يحمل عنوان "النموذج النمساوي" وقد نشر باللغات الألمانية والإنكليزية والفرنسية. توفي في 14 يونيو2007.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كورت فالدهايم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فيينا هي عاصمة النمسا ماسبب تسميتها بهذا الأسم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيينا هي عاصمةالنمساو أكبر مدنها . وسميت بهذا الأسم لأن حاكماً قديماً كان يعيش بها ويدعى فيينس . ويقال أن فيينا هو الأسم القديم للعائلة المالكة النمساوية . وتختلف الروايات حول سبب تسميتها ولم يثبت اي منها .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

في اي سنة تم تأميم قناة السويس  في مصر

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*صحن أبيض وداخله زيتونه خضراء ؟؟؟؟*
*فما هوى ؟؟؟*

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم
 يمكن الورقة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في اي سنة تم تأميم قناة السويس في مصر ؟
 في (18 ذي الحجة 1375هـ= 26 يوليو 1956م)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح * 

*ابنتي * 

*عيون لا تنام*

----------


## ابو طارق

في اي عهد حصل دي ليسبس على امتياز شق قناة السويس

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

 بدأ العمل فى ذلك المشروع فى عام 1859 بعد أن سمحت الحكومة المصرية بتكوين شركة قناة السويس و التى أنشأها الفرنسى هنرى ديليسبس..و كان على مصر إمداد المشروع بالقوة البشرية 


_______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهلا  بك يا  عزيزي* 

*((القزويني ))* 

*الحمدلله على عودتك بعد غياب  طويل * 

*الجواب من ناحية التاريخ  ((صحيح ))* 

*انما  من هو الوالي المصري  او الخديوي الذي كان يحكم تلك الفترة* 


*مع كامل تحياتي   عزيزي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مكتشف دولة جامايكا ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
هو  ...    كولومبس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
يعطك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو البحار العربي الذي رافق 

البحار البرتغالي  الى الهند 


اسم البحار العربي  واسم المكتشف  البرتغالي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون الملاح البرتغالي فاسكو دي جاما*
*البحار العربي هو ابن ماجد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*ولك  علامة   10\10*

*فاسكو دي غاما   واحمد بن ماجد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي سنة حصلت * 

*دولة  السودان  على الاستقلال*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

ممكن 
1956

----------


## عيون لاتنام

1 يناير1959

----------


## ابو طارق

*في أول يناير 1956م*

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*نصف الجواب  ( خادمة المهدي ) 1956*

*والنصف الثاني ( عيون لاتنام ) اول يناير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فعلا عذرا على الخطأ 1 يناير 1956م (الاستقلال من الحكم الثنائي مصر وبريطانيا)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي دولة يوجد متحف القصر الجمهوري ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اظن انه في السودان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر وأمير عربي من الأسرة الحمدانية،  حارب الروم وأسروه، واشتهر بقصائده المعروفة بالروميات.*
*ماأسم هذا الشاعر ؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبو فراس الحمداني* 
*هو الحارث بن سعيد بن حمدان، كنيته "أبو فراس". ولد في الموصل واغتيل والده وهو في الثالثة من عمره على يد ابن أخيه جرّاء طموحه السياسي، لكنّ سيف الدولة قام برعاية أبي فراس.* 
*استقرّ أبو فراس في بلاد الحمدانيين في حلب. درس الأدب والفروسية، ثم تولّى منبج وأخذ يرصد تحرّكات الروم. وقع مرتين في أسر الروم. وطال به الأسر وهو أمير ، فكاتب ابن عمه سيف الدولة ليفتديه، لكنّ سيف الدولة تباطأ وظلّ يهمله.* 
*كانت مدة الأسر الأولى سبع سنين وأشهراً على الأرجح. وقد استطاع النجاة بأن فرّ من سجنه في خرشنة، وهي حصن على الفرات. أما الأسر الثاني فكان سنة 962 م. وقد حمله الروم إلى القسطنطينية، فكاتب سيف الدولة وحاول استعطافه وحثّه على افتدائه، وراسل الخصوم . وفي سنة (966) م تم تحريره.* 
*وفي سجنه نظم الروميات، وهي من أروع الشعر الإنساني وأصدقه.* 
* لماذا تأخّر سيف الدولة في تحريره؟* 
*علم سيف الدولة أن أبا فراس فارس طموح، فخاف على ملكه منه، ولهذا أراد أن يحطّ من قدره وان يكسر شوكته ويخذله ويذلّه بإبقائه أطول فترة ممكنة في الأسر.* 
*ولهذا قام بمساواته مع باقي الأسرى، رغم انه ابن عمه، وله صولات وجولات في الكرم والدفاع عن حدود الدولة وخدمة سيف الدولة الحمداني.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفدائي البطل * 

*هو الضابط السوري(وهو عربي مسيحي ) البطل الشهيد من البحرية استشهد في حرب السويس عندما دمرت البارجة الفرنسية الضخمة* *جان بار** Jean Bart اللانش الذى كان به عام* *1956** وكان قد تطوع في البحرية المصرية. وهو من محافظة اللاذقية السورية.وهو عربي مسيحي استشهادي. عند اندلاع حرب السويس والهجوم الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956* 

ما اسم هذا  البطل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جول جمال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يوجد قبر السيدة خولة بنت الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*لبنان 

**هي خولة ابنة الإمام الحسين (ع). قد يتساءل البعض ما الذي أتى بها إلى منطقة بعلبك؟ ولماذا يوجد قبرها في هذه المنطقة بالذات؟ وبإجابة مختصرة نقول: بعد استشهاد الإمام الحسين (ع) في كربلاء. وفي اليوم الحادي عشر سبيت أخوات وبنات ونساء الإمام الحسين (ع) برحلة شاقة من كربلاء إلى الكوفة ومن الكوفة إلى الشام. ومن الطبيعي أن الرحلة إلى الشام ستمر في بلاد ومناطق كثيرة، فركب السبايا سار من حلب وحماه وحمص مروراً بمناطق لبنانية مختلفة ومتعددة، وصولاً إلى بعلبك ومرجة رأس العين، حيث يوجد مسجد رأس الإمام الحسين (ع)، وكما هو معروف أن القوافل في السابق ونظراً للسفر الطويل في الصحاري كانت تتبع مجاري الأنهار والينابيع مخافة العطش ولسقاية الحيوانات التي معهم، وكما هو معروف بأن المنطقة الممتدة من حلب حتى البقاع غنية بالخضرة وأشجار الفاكهة والأنهار والينابيع، وبالذات منطقة البقاع وبعلبك. فخط سير السبايا إذاً كان لا بدّ أن يمر في هذه المناطق. وكما تروي السير الحسينية* بأن القافلة حطت برأس العين، ثم بدير يعرف بدير العذارى القريب من قلعة بعلبك الشهيرة. من هنا نعلم لماذا دفنت السيدة خولة في بعلبك وتحديداً بالقرب من قلعة بعلبك الشهيرة.

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين سلام الله عليهم ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*في لبنان وبالتحديد بعلبك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عمر الخيام الشاعر المشهور والمعروف به في الغرب . أشتهر وتألق في ميدان اخر  ماهو ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
الجبر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع جزيزة سوقطرة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

جزيرة سوقطرة أكبر الجزر اليمنيــة وتتألف من جزيرة رئيســة وأرخبيل من الجزر الصغيرة في شرق خليــج عدن وتبعد مســافة تبعد حوالي600 كم من شاطئ المهرة . تمتد جزيرة سقطرى الرئيسة بطول 380 كم ويبلغ عرضهـا 33 كم بمســاحة قدرها 3650 كم مربع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي مهتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماسبب تسمية مادة النيكوتين بهذا الأسم ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اعتقد لان هذه المادة تعمل على مستقبلات بهذا الاسم
(nicotinic receptor)

----------


## تاج

*ماسبب تسمية مادة النيكوتين بهذا الأسم* 

تعود سبب التسمية الى نيكوت وهو  تاجر تبغ فرنسي ..

----------


## مهتاب

اكتشف النيكوتين العالمان الألمانيان بوسان ورايمان وأسمياها بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى جان نيكوت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي تاج وأخي مهتاب يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب كتاب البؤساء ؟*

----------


## ورد الجنة

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 
صاحب كتاب البؤساء هو فيكتور هوجو
سؤال 
من هو القائد في معركة صفين في جيش المشركين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة* 
*وجواب سؤالك هو*
*معاوية بن ابي سفيان*

----------


## مهتاب

زحف الجيش باتجاه الشام ووصل منطقة " قرقيسيا " فاصطدم بجيش الشام تحت قيادة 
" أبي الأعور السلمي ".

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بعد البحث وجدت انه يمكن يكون عمرو بن العاص*

----------


## ابو طارق

* قيادة "أبي الأعور السلمي "*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائد  جيش الامام عليه السلام  هو* 

*((الاشتر النخعي ))*

*وقائد جيش معاوية  هو* 

*((عمر ابن العاص ))*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

يلا سؤال جديد يا محمود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلا بحط سؤال*
*ماهو أطول نهر يوجد في شبة القارة الهندية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد انه   نهر  السند* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أبي محمود لاحرمنا من تواجدك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*علي أي بحر تطل جزيرة كورسيكا الفرنسية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كورسيكا*

*جزيرة فرنسية تقع قبالة خليج جنوا في البحر المتوسط،*

* غربي ايطاليا، شمال جزيرة سردينيا وجنوب شرقي فرنسا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي* 


*شي مكون من ثلاثة احرف.. يحملنا لكل مكااان..
اذا حذفنا الحرف الأول.. اصبح شي يعظمة الأنســـان..
واذا حذفنا الحرف الثاني.. اصبح شي يخشااه الأنســأن..
واذا حذفنا الحرف الثالث.. اصبح شي غااالي الأثمان..
واذا قرأناه بالعكس ... اصبح شي تقشعر منه الأبداان..* 
*لغز  خفيف وسهل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمة درب* 
*نحذف الاول يصير رب*
*نحذف الثاني دب*
*والثالث در*
*والعكس برد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*السؤال التالي* 



*من هو محمد عبدالله الطنجي ..
**
*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أتوقع ................... الرحاله ابن بطوطه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سأصحح بدلا من ابي محمود والجواب صحيح يعطيك العافية اخوي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماذا تعني كلمة شاه جهان ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا  كان  السؤال حسب اعتقادي * 


*((تاج  محل ))*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شاه / يعني ملك* 
*جهان / العالم*
*يعني يمكن الكلمه تكون ملك العالم او العالم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة أختي شذى هي الصحيحة معنى شاه جيهان ( ملك العالم )_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كلمة أوراسيا عندما ننطقها نجد انها كلمة واحدة ولكنها في الاساس كلمة مركبة مكونه من كلمتين فما هما ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اوروبا ********  واسيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ابي محمود لاحرمنا الله من تواجدك الجميل_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_تُعطى جائزة_ _نوبل__ في تاريخ محدد من كل عام لمن يقوم بالأبحاث البارزة، أو لمن يستطيع ان يبتكر تقنيات جديدة أو من يقوم بخدمات إجتماعية نبيلة فمتى يكون هذا التاريخ المحدد ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*تُعطى جائزة نوبل في تاريخ 10 ديسمبر من كل عام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الحائز  على  جائزة  نوبل للاداب* 

*سنة  ((1913))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رابندرا نات طاغور شاعر الهند الكبير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في اي سنه ولد طاغور شاعر الهند الكبير؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ ولد عام 1857 في القسم البنغالى من مدينة_ _كالكتا_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اختر الاجابة الصحيحة_ 
_قصب السكر من_ _نباتات__ المناطق_
_الحارة_
_الباردة_
_المعتدلة_

----------


## سـلـوان

*اممم*
*يمكن المعــتدلـة..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحارة   ومتأكد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة ابي محمود صحيحة* 
*شكرا على المحاولة أختي سلوان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي أول رئيسة وزراء للهند ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*إنديرا غاندي*


*×××××××××××*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويك يارب

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي اول رئيسة وزراء في بنغلادش*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون خالدة ضياء التي عينت في العاشر من ديسمبر 1999 رئيسة للوزراء، لتكون أول امرأة تعين في هذا المنصب في بنغلادش البلد ذي الغالبية المسلمة*
*أنتظر التصحيح
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب غير مكتمل  الاسم  صحيح والتاريخ  غلط* 




*الصحيح  هو* 
*خالدة ضياء الرحمن 


تاريخ الميلاد:
15 أغسطس, 1945* 
*ترأست الحزب القومي البنغالي الذي أسسه زوجها ضياء الرحمن ثم شكلت ائتلافا مع سبعة أحزاب تنادي بالديمقراطية. قادت حزبها إلى نصر ساحق في الانتخابات البرلمانية التي جرت في 27 فبراير/شباط 1991، وفي 20 مارس/آذار من نفس العام أصبحت أول امرأة تتقلد منصب رئاسة الوزراء في البلاد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة جزر سليمان ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هونيارا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول رئيس  لارتيريا * 

*بعد استقلالها*


 







اسياس افروقي

----------


## ابو طارق

اذا لم اجد جواب اليوم  سوف 

اجاوب  انا 


ابوطارق

----------


## احلى ليل

سياسي أفورقي Isaias Afworki

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*برافوووووو* 

*احلى  ليل* 


*السؤال التالي* 



*رئيس لبناني انتخب  واصبح رئيسا للجمهورية* 

*انما لم  يحكم  ولايوم واحد اغتيل قبل ان يستلم السلطة* 

*من هو*

----------


## احلى ليل

> *جواب صحيح 100%* 
> 
> *برافوووووو*  
> *احلى ليل*  
> 
> *السؤال التالي*  
> 
> 
> *رئيس لبناني انتخب واصبح رئيسا للجمهورية*  
> ...



 :amuse:  
صايرة نشيطة اني واحب اشارك معاكم 
واجابة السؤال 
بشير الجميل

----------


## najmallil

بشير الجميل تم انتخابه رئيساً للبنان في23 / اغسطس 1982 ولكنه لم يتسلم السلطة اذ اغتيل قبل الموعد المحدد لتسلمه السلطه رسمياً. والبعض يقوم بحسابه ضمن رؤساء الجمهورية.

مع اجمل تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*احلى ليل* 

*نجم الليل* 


*برافووووووو*



*يوجد ايضا رئيس ثاني  ونفس السؤال مكرر* 

*في لبنان* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ننتظر الجواب منك أبي محمود يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## ابو طارق

رينيه معوض(17 مارس1925 - 22 نوفمبر1989)، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية الأسبق، انتخب سنة 1989 رئيساً للجمهورية وكان بذلك هو أول ئيس للبنان بعد إتفاق الطائف، لكنه اغتيل بعد ايام قليلة في انفجار استهدف موكبه. انتخب قبل ذلك عدة مرات في المجلس النيابي.
ولد في 17 مارس1925 في زغرتا. تزوج في العام 1965 من السيدة نائلة عيسى الخوري (الوزيرة نائلة معوض)، ورزق ولدين هما: ريما وميشال.
تلقى دروسه الإبتدائية في معهد الفرير في طرابلس ثم علومه التكميلية والثانوية في معهد الآباء العازاريين في عينطورة. تخرج من كلية الحقوق في جامعة القديس يوسف، وتدرج في مكتب دولة الرئيس عبدالله اليافي.
دخل المعترك السياسي في العام 1951 وانتخب للمرة الاولى نائباً عن زغرتا سنة 1957. اعيد انتخابه في الاعوام 1960و1964 و 1968و1972 آخر انتخابات نيابية جرت في لبنان بسبب استحالة إجراء انتخابات نيابية جديدة نظراً للحرب الأهلية والأحداث المأساوية التي شهدها البلاد منذ العام 1975 وحتى إتفاق الطائف وحل الميليشيات.
انتخب رئيساً للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد اتفاق الطائف في 5 نوفمبر1989 في مطار القليعات في الشمال، واستشهد يوم عيد الاستقلال في 22 نوفمبر1989، أي بعد سبعة عشر يوماً من انتخابه، بعد خروجه من القصر الحكومي المؤقت في منطقة الصنائع.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا يسمى صوت العقرب *

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

صئي ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صوت العقرب يسمى*
*صأي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اختر الإجابة الصحيحة* 
*احد هذة الاندية يعتبر من اشهر اندية اسبانيا*
* ( روما _ نابولي _ ريال مدريد )
*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ريال مدريد

----------


## ابو طارق

*ريال مدريد* 

*وبدون اي شك* 

*افضل اندية  اسبانيا  واوروبا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم مرة  حاز  نادي* 

*ريال مدريد* 

*على بطولة الدوري في اسبانيا*

----------


## احلى ليل

> *كم مرة حاز نادي* 
> 
> *ريال مدريد*  
> 
> *على بطولة الدوري في اسبانيا*



 
بسأل عنه بكره وبشوف :)
لأني نعسانة مابسوي بحث

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## احلى ليل

كانوا ماخدينها 30 مرة
والسنة اخدوها صارت 31 مرة
ان شاء الله اكون وفقت بالاجابة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 




*السؤال:::::: اي سنة تأسس نادي  ريال مدريد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في  السادس من مارس لعام 1902م .. وعلى يد مجموعة من الهواة .. تأسس رسميا نادي مدريد لكرة القدم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نفي نابليون بعد هزيمته إلى جزيزة فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سانت هيلينا*

* نابليون عام* *1815ٍٍ**م، ونفي بعدها إلى جزيرة* *سانت هيلينا** حيث مات* *بسرطان المعدة**. وقد قيل أنه إغتيل عن طريق طلاء جدران غرفته بالزرنيخ وتسبب ذلك له بقرحة معدية لازمته حتى وفاته ولذلك كان غالباً مايضع يده داخل سترته فوق معدته.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو أخر رئيس للبنان* 

*قبل الاستقلال *

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الفرد نقاش

----------


## شواطئ شوق

السمك 0
ينام السمك وعيونه مفتوحه 0

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 

*نعم* 

*ابنتي* 

*شواطئ شوق*

*خلي اسئلة الحيوانات في موضوع الحيوانات* 

*سؤالي* 

*من هو مؤلف كتاب* 

*دعاء الكروان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*طه حسين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختر الإجابة الصحيحة*
*ولد الجاحظ ونشأ خلال 00000000*
*العصر الأموي     -    العصر العباسي  -   العصر العثماني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبو عثمان عمرو بن بحر محبوب الكناني الليثي البصري،* (159-255 هـ) أديب عربي من كبار أئمة الأدب في
*العصر العباسي**،* ولد في البصرة وتوفي فيها.
كان ثَمَّةَ نتوءٌ واضحٌ في حدقتيه فلقب بالحدقي ولكنَّ اللقب الذي التصق به أكثر وبه طارت شهرته في الآفاق هو الجاحظ، ، عمّر الجاحظ نحو تسعين عاماً وترك كتباً كثيرة يصعب حصرها، وإن كان البيان والتبيين، كتاب الحيوان، البخلاء أشهر هذه الكتب. كتب في علم الكلام والأدب والسياسية والتاريخ والأخلاق والنبات والحيوان والصناعة والنساء وغيرها.
قال ابن خلدون عند الكلام على علم الأدب: «وسمعنا من شيوخنا في مجالس التعليم أن أصول هذا الفن وأركانه أربعة كتب هي: أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة، كتاب الكامل للمبرد، كتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ، وكتاب النوادرلأبي علي القالي، وما سوى هذه الأربعة فتبع لها وفروع منها».

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 

*تشارلز سيموني*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مرحبا بالاب ابا طارق
تشارلز سيمونى رائد فضاء امريكى

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي مريم المقدسة* 

*جوابك  ناقص  شوية  شرح* 

*هو ليس  رائد  فضاء* 

*هو  سائح  فضاء  وبالتحديد السائح الخامس* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 

*السائح  الرابع للفضاء*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شكرى للاب ابوطارق التصحيح
ورابع سائح فضائى هى امراة امريكية من اصل ايرانى وهى انوشية انصارى
 اتمنى ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيحة 100%* 

*هي امريكية من اصل ايراني* 

*انوشة  انصاري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أعمق بحيرة مياه عذبة في العالم ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

بحيرة بايكال هى اعمق بحيرة مياة عدبة فى العالم وهى تعتبر
من اقدم البحيرات عمرا وهى توجد فى شرق سيبيريا بروسيا 
ويبلغ طولها 395 ميل ومتوسط عرضها 3 اميال يصب فيها 336 نهرا

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول خليفة  فاطمي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

المعز لدين اللة الفاطمى

----------


## ابو طارق

*غلط  ابحثي  اكثر* 

*او اعطيني مصدر للجواب*

*لان المعز لدين الله* 

*هو الخليفة الرابع*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اشكر الاب ابا طارق على التصحيح
هو عبيد اللة المهدى
ارجوالتصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب صحيح 100%*

*دائما ابنتي * 

*مريم المقدسة * 

*نحتاج الى الجواب الصحيح  لكي يكون* 

*منتدانا عنده الصدقية  في البحث* 

*وكل من يرغب في البحث عن موضوع* 

*يجده عندنا  صحيح 100%*

*تشكري  ابنتي* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## صوفيا

وين السؤال؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة اللافا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* هو مجرد شق سطحي يستمر طوله الى ثلاثمائة كيلومتر فقط !!!... وعرض هذا الشق يتراوح بين ثلاثة وخمسة كيلومترات ولا يزيد عمقه في اعمق مناطقه عن ثمانمائة متر ... وتفسير تكون هذه الشقوق هو على حسب انواعها ... فبعضها نتج عن تدفق الحمم البركانية او اللافا Lava على سطح القمر في بداية تكونه مما كون اخاديد ووديان ومرتفعات ونوع اخر نتج عن ما يسمى بانابيب اللافا حيث كانت اللافا تتدفق في انفاق اذابتها اللافا في الصخور القديمة تحت سطح التربة ثم جفت تلك الانابيب مما سبب هبوط وانهيار سطح تربة القمر فوق تلك الانابيب التي اتخذت شكلها الحالي ...* 

*ارجوا ان يكون الجواب صحيح* 

*حتى اضع  سؤال جديد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة هي الحمم البركانيه*
*يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود على الإجابة الصحيحة النموذجية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو قاتل شهيد الولاء* 

*حجر بن عدي الكندي (رض)*

----------


## سيناريو

*قتل شهيد الولاء*
* معاوية بن أبي سفيان  لعنه الله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قاتل مالك بن نويره ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *من هو قاتل مالك بن نويره ؟*



*خالد بن الوليد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الذي قتل* 


* قاتل  جون كينيدي*

----------


## سيناريو

*جون كينيدي* (يسمى أيضاً *جون فيتزجيرالد كينيدي* أو *جون إف. كينيدي* أو *جاك كينيدي* ) 
هو الرئيس السابق (الخامس والثلاثين) للولايات الامريكية المتحدة. تولى الرئاسة خلفا ً للرئيس دوايت أيزنهاور وقد خلفه نائبه ليندون جونسون ولد في 29 مايو، 1917 وتوفي مقتولاً في 22 نوفمبر، 1963 في دلاس، تكساس وقد أُتّهم 
لي هارفي اوسولد باغتياله.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس الجمهورية الإسلامية في إيران ؟*

----------


## سيناريو

*الإمام الخميني _ قدس سره*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة السابقة غلط* 

*السؤال  من هو  قاتل قاتل* 

*جون  كيندي * 

*وليس  قاتل  جون كيندي* 

*لي هارفي  اوزولد  قتل  كندي* 

*من قتل لي هارفي اوزولد*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جاك روبى هو الدى قتل قاتل جون كندى
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صحيح* 

*من هو الذي حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام* 

*سنة 1964 م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مارتن لوثر كنج جونيور* 
*(**15 يناير**1929** -* *14 أبريل**1968**) زعيم أمريكي أسود، قس وناشط سياسي إنساني، طالب بإنهاء التمييز العنصري ضد بني جلدته، في عام* *1964** م حصل على* *جائزة نوبل للسلام**، وكان أصغر من يحوز عليها. اغتيل في الرابع من أبريل عام 1968، ويعد يوم الاثنين الثالث من كل شهر يناير (تقريبا موعد ولادته) عطلة رسمية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اعتبر مارتن لوثر كنج من أهم الشخصيات التي دعت إلى الحريه وحقوق الأنسان.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أهم استخدامات* *الطاقة المائية** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهم استخدامات الطاقة المائية* 


*اشياء كثيرة ومتعددة انما هناك شيئ مهم هو* 

*توليد الطاقة الكهربائية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم نسبة المياه في جسم الانسان*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

كمية الماء في جسم الإنسان 70%

إن شاء الله الجواب صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*كمية المياه في الجسم تتراوح* 

*بين 60و 70 %  بمعدل 65  %حسب  معلوماتي* 

*يعتبر الجواب صحيح*

----------


## عنيده

70% ان شاء الله صح 


يسلمووو

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو بيني وبينك لا تشوف عيني ولاعينك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *هو بيني وبينك لا تشوف عيني ولاعينك*



الهواء  :noworry:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأورانجوتان كلمة ملاوية فماذا تعني ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *الأورانجوتان كلمة ملاوية فماذا تعني ؟*



إنسان الغابة

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا هو الاورانجوتان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة لكل من إبتسام السهم وابي محمود يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي اقدم عاصمة مأهولة في العالم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

دمشق تعتبر اقدم عاصمة مأهولة في العالم  

 
ساحة المرجة في دمشق 
هي العاصمة السورية وهي أقدم عاصمة مأهولة في العالم، وقد كانت احتلت مكانة مرموقة في مجال العلم والثقافة والسياسة والفنون خلال الألف الثالث ق . م ، وأصبحت عاصمة الدولة العربية الإسلامية عام 661 أيام الأمويين. و يعرف أنه في نهاية الألف الثاني (ق. م.) أسس الزعيم الآرامي ريزون مملكته في دمشق. يبلغ عدد سكان دمشق وريفها حوالي 4.5 مليون نسمة حسب إحصائية عام 2004 م. تقع المدينة بالقرب من سلسلة جبال لبنان الشرقية في جنوب غرب البلاد. القسم الأكبر من دمشق، بما فيه المدينة القديمة، يقع على الضفة الجنوبية لنهر بردى، بينما تنتشر الأحياء الحديثة على الضفة الشمالية. مدينة دمشق هي بنفس الوقت محافظة دمشق. 
يعود نشوء دمشق إلى تسعة آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد، كما دلت الحفريات بالقرب من منها في موقع تل الرماد وقد اختلفت الروايات التاريخية في تحديد معنى تسميتها، والأرجح أنها كلمة ذات أصول اشورية قديمة تعني الأرض الزاهرة أو العامرة ، ومن اسمائها أيظاً جلق والشام وشامة الدنيا وكنانة الله والفيحاء كما تدعى دمشق الفيحاء .  
تاريخ مدينة دمشق :  
دمشق هي أقدم عاصمة في العالم، ويقول البعض أنها أقدم مدينة مأهولة في العالم أيضاً. ورد ذكرها في مخطوطات مصرية تعود إلى القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد.
ورد اسم دمشق في ألواح تحوتمس الثالث فرعون مصر بلفظ ( تيماسك ) .. كما ورد في ألواح تل العمارنة ( تيماشكي ) .. وفي النصوص الآشورية ورد الاسم ( دا ماش قا ) .. وفي النصوص الآرامية ورد الاسم ( دارميسك ) .. ولعل الكلمة تعني الأرض المسقية أو أرض الحجر الكلسي .. وفي العصور الإسلامية أطلق عليها اسم ( الفيحاء ) و ( جلق ) .. و ( الشام ) من قبيل تسمية الفرع بإسم الأصل.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم القنبلة الذرية التي اطلقت* 

*على مدينة ناغازاكي اليابانية* 

*في الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اطلق عليها اسم اينولاغاى
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*مريم المقدسة* 

*سؤالي  اسم القنبلة  وليس اسم الطائرة* 

*الطائرة التي حملت القنبلة صحيح* 

*انولا غاي*

----------


## عنيده

هيروشيما .. 



ارجوا التصحيح .. 


تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*عنيده* 

*هذا  هو السؤال* 



*ما اسم القنبلة الذرية التي اطلقت* 

*على مدينة ناغازاكي اليابانية*  

*في الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب الأكيد هو
أطلق على القنبلة إسم (فات مان )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الأسم الحقيقي للملاكم الإمريكي محمد علي ( قبل إسلامه ) ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد علي* *ملاكم**أمريكي*


* ولد بإسم (كاسيوس مارسيلوس كلاي جونيور)* 

*(**بالإنجليزية**: Cassius Marcellus Clay Jr) في* *17 يناير**1942** لإسرة مسيحية في مدينة* *لويفيل** بولاية* *كنتاكي**، فاز ببطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل ثلاث مرات على مدى عشرين عاما قضاها على حلبات الملاكمة، وفي عام* *1999** توج محمد علي كلاي بلقب "رياضي القرن".*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم دولة  تحد  افغانستان*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أفغانستان هي دولة آسيوية تقع في وسط آسيا
وتعد من دول الشرق الاوسط 
حدودهــــا :
إيران غرباً .
  طاجكستان ، أوزبكستان ، تركمستان ، شمالاً .
الصين  شرقاً .
وباكستان جنوباً وشرقاً ..
إن شاء الله الاجابة تكون صحيحه وكاملة ,,
تحياتي لك  ابتي ..
دمتم بخير ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب في منتهى  الدقة* 

*الذي يهمني من السؤال كان  هو  الصين* 

*لانها  تحدها فقط ب  76  كلم  وقليل من ينتبه لهذا* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 



*همس الصمت* 

*ولكي مني تقييم  (( 359 )) نقطة*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الدولة التي تحدها  دولة  واحدة من الاربع جهات*

----------


## عنيده

كندا هي دولة في قارة أمريكا الشمالية وهي ثاني أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة ، تحدها الولايات الامريكية المتحدة من الجنوب والمحيط الاطلسي من الشرق والاسكا (الولايات المتحدة الامريكية أيضا) من الشمال الغربي والمحيط الهادي من الغرب . كان أول اكتشاف لأرضها في سنة 903 هـ - 1497 م ، وبدأ استقرار الأوروبين بها في مستهل القرن السادس عشر الميلادي


ان شاء الله صح .. 
هذا اللي قدرت عليه .. 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*محاولة   ممتازة* 

*انما الجواب  غير المطلوب* 

*دولة  تحدها دولة واحدة من اربع جهات*

----------


## ياجرح

جمهورية الباراجواي 

*باراجواي* دولة صغيرة، تقع بالقرب من الجزء الأوسط من قارة أمريكا الجنوبية، شمال شرقي الأرجنتين. *تحدها اليابسة من جميع الجهات*، وتحيط بها ثلاث دول وهم البرازيل و الأرجنتين وبوليفيا

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ما هي الدولة التي تحدها دولة واحدة من الاربع جهات*



* السؤال  واضح*

----------


## looovely

امممممممممم..ولله مابعرف بحثت وتعبت بس مالقيت 
              معقول تحدها من أربع..يعني دوله داخل دوله.. 
                              كل الي شفته يكون ثلاث وبس 
                                  يعني..زي بنجلادش من جميع الجهات 
  الهند..والجنوب المحيط الهندي..طبعاً هذي مو الاجابه..واني انتظر الحل
                               يعني قربها شوي الدوله آسيويه اوربيه..هيك شي 
تحيـــــــــــــاتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

كم نقطة تعطوني اذا جاوبت صح
انا معلوماتي الجغرافية ضعيفة << تكره الجغرافيا
لكني بحاول
بسم الله
جمهورية سان ريمو 
وتقع في ايطاليا التي تحدها من الجهات الاربع
وهي اصغر دولة في العالم

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## احلى ليل

> *ماهو الأسم الحقيقي للملاكم الإمريكي محمد علي ( قبل إسلامه ) ؟*



  :weird:  :weird: 
 :wacko:  اذكر اني جاوبت على هالسؤال الحين ادور ردي مو موجود  :huh: 

مدري كيف
شكلي بديت أخرف :wacko:

----------


## looovely

هههههههههههههههههه ..خيه أحلى ليل في مره صار
                  للمنتدى عطل يمكن عشان كده..لأن صار لي مثلك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اي عزيزتي احلى ليل أذكر أنج اللي جاوبتي على السؤال قبل الأب محمود لكن حصل عطل في ذاك اليوم وأنحذفت مشاركات وايد من هالقسم وما ترجعت*
*على العموم يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## ياجرح

، الفاتكان، دولة مشكلة من مدينة واحدة، أصغر بلدان العالم من حيث المساحة والسكان وتحيط بها إيطالية من كل ناحية فلا مهرب لهم إلا إلى إيطاليا، مساحتها تبلغ 0.44 كيلومتر مربع، أي حوالي نصف كيلومتر مربع، وهي مقر الكاثوليكية في العالم، هذا المذهب له أكثر من مليار تابع حول العالم والفاتيكان هي المقر الروحي لهم.

----------


## احلى ليل

:amuse:  يعني
كان قلتوا لي من قبل :toung: 

لأني بجد استغربت اقول متأكدة اني كتبت وين راح  :huh: 

موفقين لكل خير :amuse:

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدولة  هي  في افريقيا* 

*واول حرف من اسمها ((ل))*

----------


## ياجرح

ليسوتو

تحيط بها دولة جنوب افريقيا من جميع الجهات

----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://img265.**************/img265/1777/afr5wb.gif[/IMG]



ليسوكو

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتم  الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*ابنتي* 

* ياجرح* 

*و ابتسام السهم* 

*بس بعد  جهد  جهيد* 

*المهم اصبح  لديكم معلومة اضافية* 

*في الجغرافيا  تضاف الى معلوماتكم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة تاريخية تقع في العراق اتخذها المناذرة عاصمة لهم فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحيرة* هي مدينة تاريخية تقع في جنوب وسط العراق جنوب الكوفة, اتخذها المناذرة عاصمة لهم في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد قد سميت الحيرة وجنوب العراق *بشكل عام تحت الحكم الفارسي الساساني* *بعربستان**, وقد أخذ الملك الفارسي* *بهرام الخامس** العرش بمساعدة* *المنذر الأول** عام* *420**م,وكان ملوك الفرس يدرسون في الحيرة مثل الملك* *يزدجرد الأول** و* *بهرام الخامس** الذي تعلم الأدب والفن والفلوكلور والفروسية في قصر* *المنذر الأول**. في عام 542 حارب* *المناذرة** في عهد* *المنذر الخامس** مع الفرس ضد الجنرال البيزنطي* *بلزاريوس** في* *كالينيكوم** (جنوب شرق* *تركيا**),وفي عام* *610** م قام* *خسرو الثاني** بإستدراج* *النعمان الثالث** وقتله مما اثار حمية* *العرب** الذين قاتلوا الفرس وهزموهم في موقعة* *ذي قار** وبعد ظهور* *الإسلام** فتحت الحيرة صلحا ودخلت تحت سلطة الخلافة الإسلامية, وفي عام* *691** م في عهد الخليفة* *عبد الملك بن مروان** دمجت الحيرة مع* *الكوفة**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ابي محمود يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب «النظرية الكمية للاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي» ؟
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*من هو صاحب «النظرية الكمية للاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي» ؟*

ماكس بلانك :

يعرف    بأنه صاحب ( النظرية الكمية للإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي )  وقد عرضها أول مرة ، في اجتماع للجمعية الفيزيقية الألمانية عقد في ديسمبر عام 1900.ولد " ماكس بلانك " في مدينة " كيل " الألمانية عام 1858 ، ثم انتقل مع عائلته إلى " ميونيخ " ، حيث التحق بمدارسها ، ثم درس بجامعتها ، وبعد فترة رحل إلى جامعة " برلين " ، كي يتتلمذ على يد كبار علماء الفيزيقيا في عصره ، أمثال " هيرمان فون هيلمهولتز " ، و" جوستاف كيرشوف " . وقد اهتم " بلانك " ، طوال حياته الحافلة ، اهتماماً خاصاً بالحرارة ،

التي تعرف حالياً باسم الديناميكا الحرارية ، حتى إنه تقدم لنيل درجة الدكتوراه ، برسالة وأبحاث تدور جميعاً حول هذا الموضوع ، وكان من نتيجة ذلك ، أن أصبح أستاذا في جامعة " برلين " إثر وفاة " كيرشوف " وعلى النقيض من معظم العلماء ، لم يبرز التفكير العلمي ، الذي ينسب بالفخر في أيامنا هذه إلى صاحبه " بلانك " ، في رأس هذا العالم ، إلا بعد أن تقدم به العمر ، وبلغ 42 عاماً .ويتمثل هذا التفكير العلمي ، في توصله إلى اكتشاف النظرية الكمية للطاقة ، التي نال عنها جائزة " نوبل " عام 1918 . وكان " بلانك " أول من تحقق من حتمية وجود الطاقة التي تحملها جميع الموجات الكهرومعنطيسية ( مثل الضوء ، أو الحرارة ، أو موجات الراديو ) على هيئة حزم منفصلة ، أو كميات صغيرة جداً ، وأنها لا توجد موزعة على هيئة موجية مستمرة .وقد استعان على إثبات نظريته تلك ،بنظرية الجسيمات عن الضوء التي سبق أن لفظها " نيوتن ".واعترى " بلانك " شعور مزدوج من الخوف والقلق ، من جراء ما قد يترتب على إعلانه نظريته . وجعلته طبيعته الرقيقة - التي اكتسبها نتيجة انحداره من عائلة تمرست بمهنة المحاماة وغيرها من الوظائف المدنية - حذرا غاية الحذر أثناء حديثه ، حتى إنه جاهر بإيمانه الكامل بالنظرية التقليدية عن الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ، كما فسرها " ماكسويل " ، رغم أن نظريته الخاصة ، أثبتت عدم صلاحية هذه النظريات التقليدية للتطبيق على الأطوال الموجية القصيرة . كما لم يكن مقتنعا بالصيغة الرياضية للنظرية الكمية ، حيث عرضت طاقة الإشعاع ، كناتج لضرب تردد الإشعاع في مقدار ثابت صغير . وكان " بلانك " مؤمناً إيمانا راسخاً ، بإمكانية الاستغناء عن هذا الثابت ، في حين أن هذا الثابت - ويسمى ثابت " بلانك " - يعد من الثوابت الأساسية في الطبيعة ( مثل المعادلة الخاصة بسرعة الضوء في الفراغ )، كما يعد أمرا ضروريا ، لتفهم طبيعة الذرات ، وكيفية امتصاصها للإشعاع ، أو ابتعاثها له .لذلك استولى الشعور بالضيق على بلانك ، عندما انتصرت نظريته الكمية ، ولكن على يد موظف سويسري نشرها في بحث عن النظرية النسبية ، ولم يكن ذلك الموظف السويسري ، سوى " ألبرت أينشتين " . وبعد هذه البداية السيئة ، نشأت صداقة حميمة بين الشاب الشغوف بالعلم " أينشتين " و " ماكس بلانك " ، الذي كان في منتصف العمر آنذاك . ويحكي أن الجيران ، كثيرا ما سمعوهما يعزفان الموسيقى سويا ، فيقوم " أينشتين " بالعزف على الكمان ، ويصاحبه بلانك باللعب على البيان (البيانو)وربما كانت هذه الصداقة ، وكذلك ثقة " بلانك " في الله ، هما السبب وراء صموده أمام المحاكمات العديدة التي استهدفت إدانته في حياته . واستمر " بلانك " في تدريس علم الفيزيقيا في جامعة " برلين " ، التي كانت تتدهور وتنقرض يوما بعد الآخر كما كان يزور " هتلر " باستمرار باعتباره سكرتير الأكاديمية الألمانية للعلوم ، حتى بلغ من العمر 70 عاماً وكان من المحزن " لبلانك " وللجهود العلمية الألمانية عموماً أن يفر عدد كبير من العلماء - كان " أينشتين " واحد منهم - من حكم النازي ، كما كانمن الأمور الباعثة على حزنه الشديد أن يدان " إروين " ابنه كشريك في إحدى المؤامرات التي دبرت لاغتيال هتلر . وكان أشق ما عاناه " ماكس بلانك " في حياته شعور الأسف العميق على الصدع الذي كان يعتقد أن نظريته قد أحدثتة في علم الفيزيقا وحتى وفاته - وقد اقترب عمره من التسعين - دوام على الجهاد للتوفيق بين الفيزيقا التقليدية التي آمن بها وقام على تدريسها ، وبين الفيزيقا الحديثة التي أرسى قواعدها .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية تستحقي التقييم على الإجابة النموذجية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو المخترع الحقيقي للراديو ؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *من هو المخترع الحقيقي للراديو ؟*





بجرب المرة وان شاء الله تضبط معي

غولييلمو ماركوني هو من يعتقد الناس أنه اخترع الراديو ولقد حصل على جائزة نوبل بسبببها في العام 1909 . 
الحقيقة أن ماركوني قد سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة لمقابلة نيكولا تيسلا ولكي يتطلع على انجازاته في حقول العلم , وقد قام تيسلا بتزويد ماركوني بمخططات تبيّن فيما بعد أنها كانت أول مخططات لجهاز الراديو. فبذلك يكون المخترع الحقيقي للراديو هو نيكولا تيسلا بما أنه صاحب الفكرة الأساسية عام 1896 نفس الفكرة استخدمها ماركوني لنموذجه بعد عدة سنوات وجدير بالذكر أن نيكولا تيسلا قام بعرض مخططات للراديو بعد إنهاء محاضرة له عن التقنيات اللاسلكية في العام 1893. فيما بعد قام تيسلا برفع دعوى قضائية ضد ماركوني حتى اليوم الذي مات فيه في العام 1943 نفس العام الذي حكمت فيه المحكمة العليا أن اختراع ماركوني غير صالح و أعلنوا أن نيكولا تيسلا هو من اخترع الراديو وهذ نبذة عنه 
*نيكولا تيسلا*



 (10 يونيو 1856 - 7 يناير 1943) مخترع و فيزيائي و مهندس ميكانيكي ومهندس كهربائي. ولد في سميلجان, كرواتيا (في عهد الامبراطورية النمساوية).نال الجنسية الأمريكية فيما بعد. عُرِفَ بسبب مساهماته الثورية في مجال الكهرومغناطيسية في آواخر القرن التاسع عشر وبدايات القرن العشرين. براءات اخترعات تيسلا وأعماله النظرية وضعت الأسس للطاقة الكهربائية ذات التيار المتناوب بالإضافة إلى اختراعه المحرك الكهربائي الذي يعمل على التيار المتناوب. وساعدت هذه الاخترعات البشر على النهوض بالثورة الصناعية الثانية. عدّة تسميات أقلت على تيسلا, منها "أبا الفيزياء" "الرجل الذي اخترع القرن العشرن" و "القديس شفيع الكهرباء الحديثة" وبعد أن أعلن تيسلا عن أعماله في مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية *واختراعه للراديو* المذياع, وبسبب انتصاره في حرب التيارات , حصل تيسلا على احترام كبير كأعظم مهندس كهربائي أمريكي

ولد تيسلا في قرية سميلجان في كرواتيا عام 1856 من أبوين صربيين في قرية سميلجان التي تقع قرب جوسبيك, في منطقة ليكا في كرواتيا. تقول الأسطورة, أن تيسلا ولد في تمام منتصف الليل خلال عاصفة كهربائية برق. تعلم نيسلا في مدرسة البوليتيكنيك (Poly Technic School) في غراز Graz ثم في جامعة براغ Prage University. ثم عمل كمهندس هواتف في براغ وباريس . وابتكر نوعا جديدا من المحركات بدون عاكس للتيار كتيار مباشر. وقد كانت المحركات تعمل على مبدأ دوران حقل مغناطيسي تنتجه تيارات تناوب ذات مراحل متعددة ، وهو الطراز أو النموذج الأصلي للمحرك الكهربائي الذي يعمل على التيار المتناوب AC. وعندما لم يجد أحدا من المهتمين في أوربا قام بالهجرة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في عام (1884) وهناك تعرف على مارك توين وأصبحوا أصدقاء ,وعمل لوقت قصير وبدون رضا مع المخترع توماس أديسون ولكنه كان بحاجة لكسب المال. قام بعد فترة بتأسيس مخبره الخاص ، وحصل على براءات اختراع للمبتكرات التالية : موتورات متعددة المراحل ، مولدات كهرباء ، محولات كهرباء لأنظمة التيار المتناوب . وقد قام بتشكيل حلف مع جورج ويستينغهاوس الذي اشترى براءات اختراع الموتور متعدد المراحل مقابل مليون دولار إضافة إلى حقوق الاختراع . وبانضمامه إلى ويستينغاهاوس فقد أصبح في مواجهة مع أديسون لكي يقنع الناس بجدارة وكفاية التيار المتناوب على التيار المباشر ، ونجح في جعل التيار المتناوب مقبولا ومعتمدا كنظام للطاقة الكهربائية على مستوى العالم .
كما قام بالتعاون مع ويستنغهاوس بإنارة معرض شيكاغو الدولي ، وبنى مولّد شلالات نياجراللطاقة الهيدروكهربائية ، وشيد أنظمة تيار متناوب في مناجم كولورادو للفضة وغيرها من الصناعات .
وعند نهاية القرن التاسع عشر وبداية العشرين فقد ارتفع تيسلا إلى مقام المشاهير بالمقارنة مع انتشار أديسون وذلك بفضل وسائل الإعلام التي رفعته إلى ذلك المستوى ، وقد استطاع أثناء إجراءه التجارب الخاصة في مخبره في مانهاتن اختراع وتطوير أدوات كهربائية بناء على الإمكانيات الهائلة للتيار المتناوب والتيار العالي التردد ، إضافة إلى وشيعة تيسلا ، والراديو ، الإنارة عالية التردد ، الأشعة السينية ، بالإضافة إلى وسائل العلاج بالكهرباء .


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة تستحقي التقييم عليها عزيزتي رحيل القلب 
دمت بخير وبعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما معنى الرمق؟

*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه نهايه الشيئ


مثلا الرمق الاخير يعني النفس الاخير


مو متأكده من الأجابه توقع بس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*الرمق = اللحظات الأخيرة أو الأنفاس الأخيرة*


*تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي اكثر دوله لها جيران؟ و كم عددهم ؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  البرازيل* 

*وتحدها  عشر دول  والمحيط الاطلسي* 


* من الشمال تحدها* *غويانا**وسورينام**وغويانا الفرنسية**وفنزويلا** ومن الغرب* *كولومبيا**والبيرو** ومن الجنوب* *بوليفيا**والبارغواي**والأرجنتين**والأوروغواي** ومن الشرق* *المحيط الأطلسي**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اول عملبة زرع قلب* 

*في اي بلد اجريت*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*في جنوب إفريقيا عام (1967م) وقام بها الدكتور برنارد مع ثلاثين طبيبًا مساعدًا* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*من هو مخترع الحاسب ؟*

----------


## looovely

كونراد زوسه وهو الماني الجنسية
 انتظر التصحيح

----------


## looovely

للأذن وظيفة أخرى إلى جانب السمع، ما هي؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

وظيفه الأذن السمع والأسهام في حفظ التوزان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو مخترع البنسلين؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

الكسندر فليمنج

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوجد موضوع مثبت في رأس الصفحة* 

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*رحيل القلب* 

*اقرأي الموضوع* 

*وان ساضع السؤال بدل عنك* 


*من هو اول رائد فضاء  عربي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود 
من هو اول من دل على تركيب الافلاك وعلومها

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سيدنا ادريس عليه السلام

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من أول من قسم الميراث في الجاهلية للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *يوجد موضوع مثبت في رأس الصفحة* 
> 
> *ابنتي العزيزة*  
> *رحيل القلب*  
> *اقرأي الموضوع*  
> *وان ساضع السؤال بدل عنك*  
> 
> 
> *من هو اول رائد فضاء عربي*



أعتذر منكم جميعا لم أكن على علم بذلك  :embarrest: 
اعتقدت انه بعد وضع الاجابة انتظر التصحيح فلربما تكون الاجابة خاطئة  :huh: 
أما الآن وبعد قراءة الموضوع 
سيتغير الوضع بإذن الله 
تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

ج : عامر بن جثم اليشكري   


سؤالي هو :
من هو أول من ركب الخيل؟ 

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## looovely

آسماعيل علية السلام
                         ارجو التصحيح 
 صحراء في تشيلي تعتبر أجف منطقة في العالم، ما إسمها؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*صحراء اتاكاما*

*ماهى اعلى هضبة فى العالم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *اعتقد البرازيل* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *وتحدها عشر دول والمحيط الاطلسي*  
> 
> 
> *من الشمال تحدها* *غويانا**وسورينام**وغويانا الفرنسية**وفنزويلا** ومن الغرب* *كولومبيا**والبيرو** ومن الجنوب* *بوليفيا**والبارغواي**والأرجنتين**والأوروغواي* *ومن الشرق* *المحيط الأطلسي**.*



 


*عذرا على التأخير*
*الإجابة خاطئة أبي محمود الجواب هي*
*جمهورية الصين الشعبية ولها 13 دولة مجاورة وأكتشفت بعد البحث أنها تجاور 14 دولة* 
*تشترك الصين في حدودها مع 14 دولة :* *أفغانستان**،* *بوتان**،* *ميانمار**،* *الهند**،* *كازاخستان**،* *قرغيزستان**،* *لاوس**،* *منغوليا**،* *النيبال**،* *كوريا الشمالية**،* *باكستان**،* *روسيا**،* *طاجكستان** و* *فييتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي اعلى هضبة في العالم ..؟* 
*اعلى هضبة في العالم هي هضبة تشنغهاي على جبال التبت وترتفع 5100 مترا وتسمى سقف العالم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بحر يعد أكثر البحار دفئا فماهو ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

البحر الأحمر

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما أسم البناء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته من الفضاء ؟

----------


## looovely

سور الصين العظيم

----------


## looovely

ما هي الهَيْجاء؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الحرب


 مواد تقوم بتسريع العمليات والتفاعلات الكيميائية في المواد الحيةماهي؟

----------


## looovely

الأنزيمات,,الخمائر
 ما هو الإسم العلمي للصدأ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب  هو * *أكسيد الحديد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من اين ينبع نهر دجلة ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

نهر ينبع من مرتفعات جنوب شرق هضبة الأناضول في تركيا ليدخل بعد ذلك أراضي العراق

----------


## مريم المقدسة

في اي دولة يقع بحرالغزال؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

السودان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كم قلبا للأخطبوط ؟

----------


## looovely

ثلاث  قلوب
 ما هي المادة التي تنتج عن دمج القصدير والنحاس؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

البرونز

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما أسم أول جريدة عربية؟

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جريدة الوقائع المصرية 
انتظر التصحيح 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي
من هو مخترع الة كشف الكذب ؟؟
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## looovely

كلــير
     ما هو الوقود المستخدم في الطائرات؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الكيروسين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو القائد العربي الذي فتح بلاد الصين ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي*

----------


## ابو طارق

كم سنة دامت حرب البسوس

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اربعين سنه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

على أي مدينة يطلق مدينة الظلام ؟

----------


## looovely

لندن
 من أول دولة أستخدمت الاعلام ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يقصد بالسؤال العلم أو الاعلام كالتلفزيزن والصحف ؟*

*إن كان يقصد بالعلم فالجواب هو*
*أول دولة استخدمت الأعلام ورفعتها ؟* 
*دولة الروم*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام,,خيتو المقصود العلم
 واجابتك صحيحة

----------


## looovely

ما هي الجزيرة التي يعني إسمها النحاس؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*قبرص* 

*ماذا إخترع المجري لادسلاو بيرو سنة 1938؟
*

----------


## looovely

القلم الجاف 
*من هومكتشف بحيرة فكتوريا؟؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مكتشف بحيرة فكتوريا هو ديفيدليفنجتون
من هو مكتشف جدول الضرب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيثاغورس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين حفرت اول بئر للنفط في العالم ؟*

----------


## looovely

في الصين 
تم حفر أول بئر للبترول في الصين في القرن الرابع الميلادي أوقبل ذلك. وكان يتم إحراق الزيت لتبخير الماء المالح لإنتاج الملح. وبحلول القرن العاشر، تم استخدام أنابيب الخيرزان لتوصيل الأنابيب لمنابع المياه المالحة. في القرن الثامن الميلادي، كان يتم رصف الطرق الجديدة في بغداد باستخدام القار، الذي كان يتم إحضاره من من ترشحات البترول في هذه المنطقة. في القرن التاسع الميلادي، بدأت حقول البترول في باكو، أذربيجان بإنتاج البترول بطريقة اقتصادية لأول مرة. وكان يتم حفر هذه الحقول للحصول على النفط، وتم وصف ذلك بمعرفة الجغرافي ماسودي في القرن العاشر الميلادي، وأيضا ماركو بولو في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، الذي وصف البترول الخارج من هذه الآبار بقوله أنها مثل  حمولة مئات السفن

----------


## looovely

* الامم المتحدة اسم ابتكره...؟؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

فرانكلين روزفلت.

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي الكلمة التي يتنافا معناها أذا نطقت بها ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيون لاتنام
					

اين حفرت اول بئر للنفط في العالم ؟



*

*الجواب الموجود عندي أختي لوف لي هو* 
* أول بئر نفط حفرت في العالم عام 1857م في رومانيا ثم بعد ذلك في الولايات المتحدة عام 1859م في ولاية بنسلفاينيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الكلمة التي يتنافى معناها إذا نطقت بها ؟*
*الصمت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم البحر الذي يطلق عليه بحر القلزم ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بحر الأحمر 
-----------*البحر الأحمر* و كان يسمى قديماً بـ (*بحر القلزم*) ، وهو مسطح مائي يقع بين السواحل الغربية لشبه الجزيرة العربية و أفريقيا. تطل عليه كل من السعودية و مصر و السودان و اليمن و الأردن و إيريتريا و جيبوتي. موقعه استراتيجي لحركة النقل البحرية إذ يتصل من الجنوب بالمحيط عن طريق مضيق باب المندب ويمتد شمالا حتى يصل إلي شبه جزيرة سيناء وهناك يتفرع إلى خليج العقبةوخليج السويس الذي يؤدي إلى قناة السويس. يبلغ طول هذا البحر 1900 كم ويصل عرضه في بعض المناطق إلى 300 كم. أعمق نقطة في البحر الأحمر تصل إلى 2500 م ومعدل انخفاضه هو 500 م. مساحة البحر الأحمر 450000 2كم. يعد البحر الأحمر موطنا لأكثر من 1000 كائن حي لافقاري و 200 نوع من المرجان.

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أسود من الليل يلحقوه 10(أو 5)يصيدوه 2؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن يكون الفحم*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني ابتسام السهم* 

*وضعت مسابقة * 

*لماذا  لا تتابعها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك أخي إبتسام السهم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف جدا  :embarrest:  
إجابة خاطئة  :embarrest:  
أشكر أختي لوفيليي 
على التنبيه  :embarrest:  







> we will wait... 
> 
> ع فكرة انت مطلوب في مسابقة خفيفة 
> وعذراً للأشادة



حاولو مرة أخرى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحل هو:
نص الليل....
نص حرفان
الليل خمسة حروف
اثنين يمسكوه و خمس يلحقوه..*


*نننتظر التصحيح*
*وإن كانت الإجابة خاطئة رجاء ضع الجواب*

----------


## همسة ألم

أمممممممممممممممممممم
يمكن مزي كلام خيه عيون لا تنام 
والله أعلم ...

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة خاطئة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الإجابة الصحيحة  :amuse: 





اليعبو أو الجعبو ( النملة )  :embarrest: 

عندما يريد أحد أن يمسكــــهــ

----------


## ابو طارق

*حفرة عرضها عشرون مترا وطولها خمسة أمتار وعمقها متران كم مقدار التراب فيها*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هي حفرة ... إذن لاتراب بها  *

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*ولكن اين السؤال  الخفيف* 

*معليش انا اضع السؤال* 



*عدد السور  القرأنية  في الجزء  الثلاثين*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


عـــددهــن 37 ســورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مـتـى تــم ّ وعـد بـلـفـور ( في أي ّ سـنــة ) ؟.؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وعد بلفور أو تصريح بلفور تطلق على الرسالة التي أرسلها* *آرثر جيمس بلفور** إلى اللورد* *ليونيل وولتر دي روتشيلد** يشير فيها إلى تأييد الحكومة* *البريطانية** لإنشاء وطن قومي* *لليهود** في* *فلسطين**.*

*وكان ذلك في*

*  الثاني من نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني سنة 1917*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى اعيد فتح قناة السويس بعد اغلاقها في سنة  1967*

----------


## عنيده

_5 يونيو 1975_



_بعد ثمان سنوات_ 



_ارجوا التصحيح .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  ونص كمان* 

*انتظر سؤالك*

----------


## عنيده

* من هو مكتشف فيروس الـ ( إيـدز aids ) .؟. ومتى كان ذلك.؟*

----------


## حسسينو

العالم الفرنسي ( ليوك مونتاييه ) هو مكتشف فيروس الايدز في العالم .... وذلك سنة 1981 م

----------


## ابو طارق

*العالم الفرنسي ( ليوك مونتاييه ) هو مكتشف فيروس الايدز في العالم .... وذلك سنة 1981 م 
*
*ويقال ايضا ان العالم الامريكي* * روبرت جاللو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مخترع المنطاد   وفي اي  سنة*

----------


## حسسينو

مخترع المنطاد : زبلن 1900م

----------


## khozam

زبلن 1900

----------


## looovely

ما هي الديانة التي تسمح بتعدد الزوجات دون قيد ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هي الديانة التي تسمح بتعدد الزوجات دون قيد ؟

 البوذية

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول  رئيس وزراء * 

*للكيان الصهيوني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أتوقع انو بن غوريون*

*اتمنى انو صح*

----------


## رحيل القلب

*ديفيد بن جوريون هو أول رئيس وزراء للكيان الصهيوني*
أتمنى التصحيح

من هو أول من كتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أول من كتبها نبي الله سليمان على نبينا وآله و عليه السلام*

*أتمنى انو صح*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *أول من كتبها نبي الله سليمان على نبينا وآله و عليه السلام* 
> *أتمنى انو صح* 
> 
> *نسألكم الدعاء*



إجابة صحيحة
تم التقييم


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

> الرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)



للأسف إجابة خاطئة
حظ أوفر في المرة القادمة



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## looovely

*العنصر الغالب في تركيب الهواء هو؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*. العنصر الغالب في تركيب الهواء هو؟ نيتروجين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو السباح المصري الذي * 

*قطع  بحر المانش  سباحة*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

خالد شلبى

----------


## looovely

من هم أول من صنعوا الباروكة النسائية ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الفراعنة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ماهو اكثر البحاردفئا فى العالم

----------


## looovely

البحر الأحمر
 من هو القائد العربي الذي طرد البرتغاليين من عُمان؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإمام سلطان بن سيف بن مالك اليعربي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ثالث أكبر المدن* *اللبنانية** و أكبر مدن* *محافظة الجنوب** ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *ماهي ثالث أكبر المدن* *اللبنانية** و أكبر مدن* *محافظة الجنوب** ؟*



                   ثالث اكبر مدينة هي صيدا 
                  ورابع اكبر مدينة هي الجنوب
            مادري يمكن هذي الأجابه,,بنتظر التصحيح
                   لأن شاكه إذا كان هذا المطلوب

----------


## looovely

وسؤالي:
 ما هو إسم الحركة التي تطالب بإستقلال الصحراء الغربية عن المغرب؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي ثالث أكبر المدن* *اللبنانية*

* صيدا* 
*و أكبر مدن* *محافظة الجنوب*

*صيدا* 
*صيدا هي اكبر مدن الجنوب وثلث اكبر مدينة في لبنان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البوليزاريو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى تأسست * 

*جبهة البوليزاريو  في اي تاريخ*

*ومن هو  رئيسها الاول*

----------


## looovely

> *متى تأسست* 
> 
> *جبهة البوليزاريو في اي تاريخ* 
> 
> *ومن هو رئيسها الاول*



 
 اغسطس 1974 
معمر القذافي>>لست متأكده من الأجابه 
 سأكثف البحث في حالة الخطأ

----------


## looovely

> *الإمام سلطان بن سيف بن مالك اليعربي*



               إجابه صحيحة

----------


## looovely

بنتظار تصحيح الوالد,,
                      وسؤالي:
 ما إسم المعركة التي إنتصرت فيها القوات الفرنسية على القوات السورية سنة 1920؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  غلط* 

*التاريخ  قريب* 

*الرئيس غلط * 

*القذافي   رئيس ليبيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  سؤالك * 

*هو  معركة  ميسلون* 


*وسؤالي ما زال  قائم*

----------


## looovely

> *متى تأسست* 
> 
> *جبهة البوليزاريو في اي تاريخ* 
> 
> *ومن هو رئيسها الاول*



_بعرف  معمر القذافي رئيس لبيا,,بس ما بعرف ليش كتبوا كذا_

_         وهذا جوابي الثاني_
_ محمد عبد العزيز,,عام 1975_
_ عذراً اذا خطأ راح اكثف البحث,,_
_ ادري كل شوي جواب تحملني شوي_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولا يهمك * 

*الجواب ايضا  غلط * 

*ساعطيكي السنة   ويبقى اسم   رئيسها الاول* 

*تأسست  سنة  1973  وبالتحديد  يوم 20  مايو   آيار * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

لقافة وبريج خيتي لوفلي

في بحثي لقيت هالاسم ويا ربي يطلع صح

محمد عبد العزيز

هيك مكتوب

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## murtada_10

_من القلب شووووووووووكرن ع المساعده,,_
_والرئيس هو_ _الولي مصطفى السيد الرقيبي_
_إن شاء الله تكون الأجابه الصحيحه_ 
_على كثر المواقع الي دخلتها ما مر_
_هالأسم عليي,,أو يمكن مر_ 
_بس مانتبهة من كثر الأسماء,,_ 
_إذا طلع غلط لا تقول_
_الإجابه ببحث اكثر,,_ 
_واعتذ__ررررررر بشدة,,على الإجابات الخاطئه_ 
_احترامي وتقديري_ 
_على فكرة اني looovely بس صار الدخول_
_       بإسم اخويي ومانتبهت:-)_

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*برافوووو  ابنتي* 

*looovely*


*لم تزد رئاسة الولي مصطفى السيد الرقيبي لجبهة البوليساريو على ثلاث سنوات أي منذ تأسيسها عام 1973 حتى مقتله في ظروف غامضة في 9 يونيو/ حزيران 1976 خلال هجوم على العاصمة الموريتانية* *نواكشوط**، وقد أصبح* *محمد عبد العزيز** أمينا عاما للجبهة ورئيسا لمجلس قيادة الثورة من أغسطس/ آب 1976 حتى اليوم.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*عبد العزيز  بو تفليقة الرئيس الجزائري الحالي* 

*ماهي اول وزارة تسلمها  وكم كان عمرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وهو في الخامسة و العشرين من عمره عمل وزيرا للشباب و السياحة

انتظر التصحيح

----------


## looovely

بنتظار تصحيح الوالد,,ولتعذرني عيون
                     سأدرج سؤالاً عنها
_  ما الذي يفقده الأنسان إذا اصيب يمرض الفلوركرسيس ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*looovely*

*في سن  25  سنة  تسلم  وزارة الشباب والسياحة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يفقد الانسان شعره اذا اصيب بالفلوركرسيس

وعلى الله انو يكون صح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*




*ما عقوبة السائق السكران في السلفادور؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الإعدام رمياً بالرصاص*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم البلاشفة*

----------


## looovely

> *من هم البلاشفة*



_ البلاشفة ثوريين متفرغين يعملون على الإطاحة بسلطات القيصر._
_و هم التنظيم الأشد ممارسة للعمل الثوري في روسيا، وإلى أيديهم انتقلت السلطة في روسيا في أكتوبر من عام 1917، بعد انفجار الثورة الشعبية في فبراير من ذات العام_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ثاني أقدم* *جامعة** في العالم الناطق باللغة الإنجليزية ؟*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

جامعة كامبريدج
هي ثاني جامعة في العالم الناطق
باللغة الإنجليزية

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*بألاذن من لوفلي* 

*ننتظر  سؤالك*

----------


## looovely

> *الجواب صحيح ابنتي* 
> 
> *بألاذن من لوفلي*  
> 
> *ننتظر سؤالك*



  اعتذر والدي,,لكن لست أنا من درج السؤال :embarrest: 
      أختي عيون,,وسأدرج سؤلاً بدلاً من الأنتظار
 *ما هي الدولة التي يوجد بها اول حديقة حيوان في العالم ؟؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

* أول من أنشأ حديقة حيوان في العالم هم ؟
الصينيون

----------


## مريم المقدسة

* من أول من استخدم العطور ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

الفراعنه اول من استخدم العطور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة ساموراي أو بوشي ( لهما نفس المعنى ) فماهو ؟*

----------


## looovely

هو اللقب الذي يطلق على المحاربين القدماء في اليابان. تعني كلمة "ساموراي" في اللغة اليابانية "الذي يضع نفسه في الخدمة". رغم أن اللفظ الأصلي استعمل في "فترة إيدو" لتمييز الرجال الذين كانوا يسهرون على حفظ الأمن، فقد تم تعميم هذه الكلمة لاحقا على كل الرجال المحاربين في اليابان.

----------


## looovely

*طبيب وفيلسوف أول من مهد لحساب التفاضل* 

*والتكامل من مؤلفاته" الذخيرة في علم الطب"؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابي هو*

* ثابت بن قرة* 

*ارجوا التصحيح* 

*عندي مرجع ثاني يقول ابن الهيثم*

----------


## looovely

والدي العزيز إجابتي هي الأولى ثابت بن قرة
                      شاكرة جهودك,,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة الأبارتهايد ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأبارتهايد (**بالأفريكانية** Apartheid أي فصل)* 

*هو نظام* *الفصل العنصري*

*الذي حكمت من خلاله الأقلية البيضاء في* *جنوب أفريقيا** من عام* *1948** وحتى تم إلغاء النظام بي الأعوام* *1990**-* *1993** وأعقب ذلك انتخابات* *ديموقراطية** عام* *1994**. هدف نظام الأبارتهايد إلى خلق إطار قانوني يحافظ على الهيمنة الاقتصادية والسياسية للأقلية ذات الأصول* *الأوروبية**.*
*قامت قوانين الأبارتهايد بتقسيم الأفراد إلى مجموعات عرقية - كانت أهمها السود، البيض، "الملونون"، والآسيوين (المكونة من* *هنود**وباكستانيون** - تم الفصل بينهم. بحسب قوانين الأبارتهايد اعتبر أفلراد الأغلبية السوداء مواطنو بانتوستانات (أوطان) ذات سيادة اسمية لكنها كانت في الواقع أشبه بمحميات الهنود الحمر في* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**. عمليا، منع هذا الإجراء الأفراد غير البيض - حتى لو أقام في جنوب أفريقيا البيضاء - من أن يكون له حق اقتراع إذ تم حصر تلك الحقوق في "أوطانهم" البعيدة. تم فصل أجهزة التعليم، الصحة، والحدمات المختلفة، وكان الأجهزة المخصصة للسود أسوأ وضعا بشكل عام.*
*منذ الستينات، أخذت الاعتراضات الدولية على نظام الأبارتهايد بالازدياد، مما أدى إلى نبذ دولة جنوب أفريقيا ومقاطعتها من قبل غالبية الدول. كل هذا بالإضافة إلى معارضة داخلية سلمية من جانب منظمات عارضت الأبرتهايد أدت إلى انهيار النظام بعد أربعة عقود.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهو  المقصود  ب* 


*معاداة السامية*

----------


## looovely

مفهوم ثقافي غربي يتعلق باضطهاد الجماعات اليهودية في أوربا 
لكونها يهودية. يرتكز المصطلح على علم القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، وعلى الأفكار العنصرية
فيما يتعلق بنقاء الأعراق، كما يعكس الاسم قبولا للتفسير التوراتي 
للتنوع البشري (الساميون أولاد سام بن نوح، بينما الأوربيون أولاد يافث بن نوح).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حرب المائة عام عبارة عن نزاع حدث بين فرنسا وإنجلترا فكم دامت هذه الحرب ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

115 عام دامت هذه الحرب
من عام1337 الى *عام* 1453

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أين يوجد أكبر مدرج رياضي في العالم ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيون لاتنام
					

حرب المائة عام عبارة عن نزاع حدث بين فرنسا وإنجلترا فكم دامت هذه الحرب ؟



*

*دامتْ 116 سنةَ مِنْ 1337 إلى 1453.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأمل الوردي
					

أين يوجد أكبر مدرج رياضي في العالم ؟



*



> 






*مدرج ماراسانيا هو أحد أكبر المدرجات الرياضية في العالم من حيث المساحة . يقع في مدينة**ريو دي جانيرو**البرازيلية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو مخترع آلة كشف الكذب ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اخترع هذا الجهاز عام* *1921**م ومخترعه هو جون.أ.لارسون* 

*ويسمى هذا الجهاز البوليغراف.*

*ويقال أن كيلر هو من اخترعها* 

*ولكن قد يكون كيلر من أسس الفكرة وطورها من بعد جون وهذه كلها قصص لا مصدر لها.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا  تعني كلمة* 

*الغربيب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يمكن<<< مو اكيد وجاري البحث

يعني الاسود او الشديد السواد يعني زي الحالك

بتاكد واشوف

----------


## الأمل الوردي

وانا مع اختي ايلول في اجابتها


*الغربيب* الشديد السواد الذي يشبه لونه لون الغراب.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية الامل الوردي وايلول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* في اي مدينه يوجد مقر المنظمه الدوليه للنقل البحري ؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

* المنظمة البحرية الدولية انشئت عام 1959م وتتخذ من مدينة لندن مقراً لها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي ايلول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي الفاكهه التي تعتبر مسكن قوي يماثل قدره الاسبرين؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يمكن الكرز مو متأكده

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود والتواصل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نادت* *اليونسكو** على أن يكون هناك يوم عالمي للقراءة والكتابة فماهو تاريخ هذا اليوم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*8 من سبتمبر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  قاتل  الرئيس المصري* 

*انور السادات*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

خالد الاسلامبولي


انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> خالد الاسلامبولي
> 
> 
> انتظر التصحيح



 
*الجواب  صحيح * 

*خالد الاسلامبولي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هو المسمى العلمي لظاهره تشتيت النشا للضوء عند اذابته ؟

----------


## looovely

> ما هو المسمى العلمي لظاهره تشتيت النشا للضوء عند اذابته ؟



_ ظاهره تندال

_

----------


## looovely

_ما معنى اسم جزر الباهاما ؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تعني البحر المنخفض*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رحاله إيطالي مشهور عرف ب أمير البحار والمحيطات من هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كريستوفر  كولمبس* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ذو الرمة هو شاعر عربي من العصر*
*الأموي*
*العباسي* 
*العثماني*
*الفاطمي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من شعراء العصر الاموي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي الامل الوردي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماذا تسمى الابجديه التي تكتب بها اللغه الروسيه ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*تم البحث  بجهد وللاسف لم اعثر على  جواب* 

*ارجوا اعطاء الجواب *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأبجدية السيريلية*

----------


## looovely

*اتفق مع اختي عيون هي السيريالية*
*                وسأطرح سؤال*
*  من أول امراة تحلت بالقراط هي السيدة ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *اتفق مع اختي عيون هي السيريالية*
> *وسأطرح سؤال*
> 
> *من أول امراة تحلت بالقراط هي السيدة ؟؟*



 

*هي السيدة* 

*هاجر زوجة ابراهيم عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول سباح  مصري  يعبر بحر المانش*







*اسحاق حلمي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

حسن عبد الرحيم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*ما هي مده مباراة الهوكي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> حسن عبد الرحيم



 


للاسف  الجواب   خطأ

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *من هو اول سباح مصري يعبر بحر المانش*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اسحاق حلمي*



 
*اسحق حلمي‏(‏ بك‏)‏ أول مصري يعبر المانش عام1928*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *ما هي مده مباراة الهوكي ؟*



* مباراة الهوكي شوطين مدة كل شوط (7) دقائق وفي حالة التعادل يلعب الفريقان شوط إضافي مدته (5) دقائق وفي حال التعادل تلعب ضربات الترجيح (3) لكل فريق بحيث لا يسمح لأي لاعب دخول الملعب سوى اللاعب الضارب لضربة الجزاء والحارس ويقوم بالإنفراد بالحارس من منتصف الملعب وتكون الفترة من بدء الإنفراد دقيقة واحدة فقط وإن تجاوزت المدة ألغيت ضربة الجزاء .*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ما هي اللغة الرسمية في الارغواي؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *اسحق حلمي‏(‏ بك‏)‏ أول مصري يعبر المانش عام1928*



 


*الجواب  صحيح * 

*اسحاق حلمي*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ما هي اللغة الرسمية في الارغواي؟؟؟؟*



 


*الاسبانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حادثة  تشرنوبيل* 

*ما هي*

----------


## looovely

*أسوأ حادث أنفجار نووي على الإطلاق حدث يوم السبت 26 أبريل، 1986* 
* ، منذ بدأ استخدام الطاقة النووية في الأغراض الصناعية عام 1940. نفث المفاعل المنفجر حوالي سبعة أطنان من المواد المشعة في مساحات شاسعة من العالم. 
كانت أكثر المدن تأثرا مدينة كييف السوفيتية التي وصلتها التحذيرات متأخرا، فأصيب عدد كبير من سكانها بحروق جسيمة، ولم تسلم أوروبا بأكملها من التلوث الإشعاعي، فزادت نسبة التلوث الإشعاعي في بعض أجزاء ألمانيا الشرقية 100 ضعف المعدل الطبيعي، بينما بلغت في بولندا 500 ضعف. 
ونتيجة لازدياد الطاقة والضغط على المفاعل بسبب ما قام به عمال المصنع؛ ارتفعت درجة حرارة المفاعل لتتسبب في صهر نواة المفاعل، ولذلك السبب، حدث انفجار هائل في مبنى المفاعل رقم 4، تلاه بثوانٍ معدودة انفجار آخر. تسبب الانفجاران في تدمير سقف المفاعل وقذفا قطعا من مبنى المفاعل الأسمنتية خارجه، كما تطايرت مواد الجرافيت مع قطع أخرى من المفاعل في الهواء.* 
* حادثة تشرنوبل تسببت في ارتفاع رهيب للاصابة بسرطان الغدة الدرقية لدى سكان الدول الثلاث (روسيا البيضاء، روسيا، أوكرانيا)
*

----------


## looovely

*مبنى البنتاغون هو مقر وزارة من الوزارات الأميركية*
* ما هي هذه الوزارة ؟وأين تقع؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* مقر وزارة الدفاع الامريكية فى مدينة ارلنغتون بولاية فيرجينيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو قائد حركة استقلال باكستان ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

محمد علي جناح

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في اي مكان من جسم الانسان يكون الجلد اسمك ما يكون ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

جلد   الراس

اعتقد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جلد الظهر* 

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اجابه صحيحه خيتو عيون لا تنام

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين صنعت اقدم ساعه في العالم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أن أقدم ساعة في العالم هي ساعة صينية صنعها* 
*(لينغ ستان) عام 760م* 

*, أم أقدم ساعة باقية إلى يومنا هذا فهي ساعة كاتدرائية ساليسبوري(انجلتيرا) ويعود تاريخ صنعها إلى عام 1386م , وقد جددت عام 1956م.*

*ارجوا  التصحيح 
**
*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اجابه صحيحه والدي ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب  شركة  ميكرو سوفت

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لست متأكدة ولكنني اعتقد انه ... بيل جيتس .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* بيل غيتس و بول آلان هما المؤسسين والملاك لهذه الشركة قبل أن تصبح من الشركات العامة والمتداولة في* *أسواق الأسهم**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس شركة الإتصالات الامريكيه موتورولا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بول جالفين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 

*ارتون سينا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *من هو* 
> 
> 
> *ارتون سينا*



* إرتون سينا هو سائق سيارات* *فورميولا 1**برازيلي** الجنسية، توفي إثر حادث اصطدام سيارته أثناء* *سباق الجائزة الكبرى بسان مارينو** عام 1994.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما أسم البناء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته من الفضاء ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سور الصين العظيم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من أول دولة أستخدمت الاعلام ؟

----------


## مهتاب

_دولة الروم_

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي اول  فتاة  غزت  الفضاء الخارجي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

فالنتينا تيرشكوفا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ياليتني كنت انا هي*


*أول فتاة صعدت إلى الفضاء هي ( فالنتينا تيرشكوفا )* 
*على متن المركبة 
( فوستك 6 )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيون لاتنام
					

من هو مؤسس شركة الإتصالات الامريكيه موتورولا ؟



*


*تأسست موتورولا عام* *1928** من طرف الأخوين* *باول غالفين* *وجوزيف غالفين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي المدينة المصريه التي تسمى بعاصمة زراعة الرمان في مصر ؟

----------


## زهرة الهدى

مدينة منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط

----------


## ابو طارق

* ما هي أكبر دولة إسلامية في أفريقيا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الهدى
					

مدينة منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط



*



*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية سيتم التقييم شكرا على تواصلك وجهودك معنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ما هي أكبر دولة إسلامية في أفريقيا ؟*





*الإجابة : نيجيريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو المرض الذي يكون على شكل بروز جزء من الأمعاء من فتحة جدار البطن ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرض يسمى بالفتاق , او الفتق ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو مكتشف جدول الضرب ؟ 
*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مكتشف جدول الضرب هو  :

 أغـريـقي ‏ ــ فيرمادي ماجلان 

أن شاء الله صح

----------


## قمر دنياي

من هو مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي ؟؟؟
......................

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
ابن الهيثم

----------


## قمر دنياي

صح جوابك 
أختي عفاف الهدى

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم  ارتفاع  اعلى  قمة في  افرست* 

*وما  اسمها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بابا ابو طارق متبارك بالشهر الفضيل
يمكن تقصد سلسلة جبال الهمالايا 
الي يبلغ ارتفاعها 8840 م تقريبا او 29 قدم 
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*تقريبا  الجواب  صحيح * 

*بالنسبة للارتفاع التقريبي* 


*بعض المصادر  تقول  ((8882))* 


*تم تقييمك * 

*عفاف الهدى* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جبل الرحون*


*اين  يقع  في اي دولة  وكم ارتفاعه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبل الرحون: جبل علوه 2243 متر و هو يقع في جزيرة سريلانكا.*
*وهذي صورة له.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في أي مدينة تم تأسيس منظمة الاوبك ؟ ومتى ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تأسّست في* *بغداد** عام* *1960**. من طرف* *السعودية** ،* *إيران** ،* *العراق** ،* *الكويت** و* *فنزويلا**. مقرّها في* *فيينا**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ثاني أكبر* *جزيرة** في العالم؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

Papua New Guinea
هي دولة تقع في النصف الشرقي من جزيرة غينيا الجديدة (ثاني أكبر جزيرة في العالم) في جنوب غرب المحيط الهادي، بالقرب من إندونيسيا. الغطس فيها يعتبر جنة للغطاسين بسبب كثرت الأسماك والشعب المرجانية التي لها أشكال غريبة وذات ألوان شديدة الجمال.

----------


## قمر دنياي

أكبر حوض أسماك في العالم 
في أين هذا الحوض ؟؟

----------


## نوور القمر

السمك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن في استراليا

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكبر حوض سمك بالعالم بارتفاع 25 متر*  

*هذا الحوض تم انشائه سنة 2003 في فندق بالمانيا*  
*يحتوي على 900 الف لتي ماء من مياه البحر وفيه 2600 سمكة*  
*متوعة من الاسماك الاستوائية*  
*تكلفة هذا الحوض فقط ((12.800)) يورووو*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أجابه صحيحه 
وهو موجود في : 
في سنتر ......في برلين ألمانيا  


تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

في اي عهد  تم افتتاح  قناة السويس  اول مرة

----------


## قمر دنياي

16 نوفمبر 1869

أرجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*عزيزتي* 

*قمر دنياي*

*السؤال  ليس  في اي تاريخ * 

*بل  السؤال  في  عهد من  من الخديوات * 


*والجواب  بالنسبة لتاريخ الافتتاح   صحيح 100%* 


*واليكي   تقييم* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> في اي عهد تم افتتاح قناة السويس اول مرة



 
*في عهد الخديوى إسماعيل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي دول البلطيق الثلاثة ؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أستونيا لاتفيا ليتوانيا 

*أرجو التصحييييييح*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح 

استونيا  وليتوانيا  ولاتفيا 


ننتظر   سؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أوّل من استعمل الأسس السالبة في الرياضيات ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أوّل من استعمل الأسس السالبة هو العالم المسلم السموأل المغربي ، وهو عالم اشتهر باختصاصه في علم الحساب ، أوّل من استعمل الأسس السالبة في الرياضيات ، وتوفي هذا العالم الفذّ في بغداد عام 1175م .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي نوارة الدنيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أوّل من حوّل الكسور العاديّة إلى عشريّة في الرياضيات؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

غياث الدين جمشيد الكاشي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو مؤلف كتاب ( إعجاز القرآن والبلاغة النبوية ) ؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

مصطفى صادق الرافعي

----------


## قمر دنياي

من هو مخترع الهاتف الحقيقي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الإيطالي -الأميركي أنتونيو مويتشي ..

----------


## حكايا الشموع

من هو *مخترع ابرة* الخياطة ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* تشارلز وزنهل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مخترع ورق الكربون*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ويد جورد 1906

----------


## قمر دنياي

مخترع المسدس هو ........................؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صمويل كولت

----------


## قمر دنياي

أجابه صحيحه 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيلو فارنسورت

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*وين  السؤال  يا بابا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفه بابا

يلا هذا سؤالي 
بس حبيت اقول ان الك وحشه اكتير كبيره
من هو مخترع السرير المائي؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> اسفه بابا
> 
> يلا هذا سؤالي 
> بس حبيت اقول ان الك وحشه اكتير كبيره
> من هو مخترع السرير المائي؟



 
 
*اولا  اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى * 

*على  سؤالك عني  وتسلمي  ابنتي* 


*جواب  سؤالك   هو* 

* كارلس هول*

*مع كامل  تحياتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم  هو  عدد  بوابات  مدينة  القدس  الشريف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر ليوم غدا* 

*وسأعطيكم  الجواب* 

*اذا لم اجد  الحل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العدد بالضبط غير معروف
بس البوابات الموجوده الحين 
11بوابه

----------


## ابو طارق

*عدد البوابات  المستعملة  حسب معلوماتي  هي* 

*باب  القدس*

*باب  الخليل* 

*باب الساهرة*

*باب العامود* 

*باب الغوانمة* 

*باب  المغاربة* 

*باب النبي داوود* 


*وباقي الابواب  مغلقة  وعددها  (11)*

*اي المجموع    ((18))* 

*مع تحياتي* 

*واذا كان هناك  معلومات  اوفر  واصح  ارجوا  نشرها* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي* 


*في اي فندق  اغتيل * 

*الكونت برنادوت  في القدس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سانتظر للغد  واعطيكم الجواب*

----------


## looovely

> *سؤالي* 
> 
> 
> *في اي فندق اغتيل*



 *اعتقد فندق الملك داوود*
*          إذا خطأ سأواصل البحث*
*              لأني شاكه بلأجابه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح *

----------


## looovely

*ما أسم الدولة التي أتخذت زهرة البنفسج شعاراً لها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليونان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماذا يعني اسم استراليا؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماذا يعني اسم استراليا؟*



 
*وجدت  اجابتين * 

*((1)) استراليا  ((واحة الديمقراطية ))*

* تعني ميدان الابادة الجماعية* 

*((2)) استراليا تعني  ((الجنوب ))  يعني جنوبي البلاد* 

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه راائعه وممتاازة عمووو*
*لكن الاجابه الموجوده عندي هي الثانيه* 
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم المكوك الامريكي الذي  انفجر  بالجو*

----------


## حلاااا

اسمه (تشالينجر) اتمنى تكون اجابتي صحيحه

----------


## ام الشيخ

أسم المكوك هو تشالنجر



وسؤالي هو ماهي أول جملة نطق بها آدم بعد خلقه ؟

----------


## looovely

> ماهي أول جملة نطق بها آدم بعد خلقه ؟



* الحمدلله رب العالمين* 
*إن شاء الله تكون صح*

----------


## looovely

*ما هي الدولة التي يعني اسمها ارض القنافذ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ما هي الدولة التي يعني اسمها ارض القنافذ؟؟*



 

*انجلترا* 


*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم عاما استمر الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز في الحكم*

----------


## بيسان

> *كم عاما استمر الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز في الحكم*



11 سنه

----------


## looovely

*أجابتك صحيحه والدي,,*
* من الذي أطلق اسم الشرطة على رجل الأمن ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وجدت بعد البحث هذه الاجابة هو الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

*لا لا خيتووو عيون,,المقصود إنسان* 
*             عزيز على قلوبنا,,واصلي البحث شوي* 
*                   وراح تتوصلي للأجابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بدون بحث سأقول الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## looovely

* أكيييييييييد,,وبدون بحث لازم تقوليه*
* تستاهلي تقيم عليه يالغلا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر البحيرات الطبيعية في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *الحمدلله رب العالمين* 
> 
> 
> 
> *إن شاء الله تكون صح*



إجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي أكبر البحيرات الطبيعية في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟*



 

*بحيرة  ليلى * 


*ويقال  انها  اختفت* 

*ارجوا  التصحيح  والتوضيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب الموجود لدي هي بحيرة الأفلاج ربما تكون إجاباتك صحيحة لأن بحيرة ليلى التي يقال إنها أختفت موجودة بالافلاج*
*بصراحة جوابك يمثل معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي يعطيك العافية واالدي بو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مؤلف  كتاب * 

*عبقرية  علي ((عليه السلام ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عباس محمود العقاد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رسالة الحقوق من هو صاحبها؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رسـالة الحـقوق. للإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين. عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي عهد إمام معصوم فتحت مدينة عين التمر العراقية وعلى يد من ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في عهد الأمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*  
*على يد مالك الأشتر رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يوجد قبر  الصحابي الجليل  سلمان الفارسي* 


*ما هو اسم المدينة   وما هو لقبها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يوجد قبره في المدائن او سلمان باك ،وهي مدينة* *عراقية** تقع على بعد بضعة كيلومترات جنوب شرق* *بغداد*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *يوجد قبره في المدائن او سلمان باك ،وهي مدينة* *عراقية** تقع على بعد بضعة كيلومترات جنوب شرق* *بغداد*



 
*نعم الجواب  صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

ما اسم الكنيسة التي أقام المسلمون مكانها الجامع الأموي في دمشق ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن كنيسة القديس "ماري يوحنا المعمدان"*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهو اليوم المشهود؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يوم القيامة

----------


## ام الشيخ

كثيرا مانسمع عن دار السلام فما هي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دار السلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة هي دار نشر مصرية حصلت على جائزة أفضل ناشر للتراث في مصر لثلاثة أعوام متتالية*
*دار السلام هي* *عاصمة**تنزانيا** ، وتقع على الساحل الشرقي للدولة على* *المحيط الهندي*
*دار السلام الإسم القديم لمدينة بغداد** ، في دولة العراق الحالية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي بلد  اغتيل  الكاتب المصري* 


*يوسف السباعي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

> كثيرا مانسمع عن دار السلام فما هي؟




الظاهر : عندما يموت الشخص يذهب الى عالم البرزخ 
في عالم البرزخ يوجد حضرموت و دار السلام
حيث ان دار السلام للمؤمنين و حضر موت والعياذ بالله للمجرمين 
و قد سمعت ايضا انك اذا كنت تريد تحضير روح جسد ميت فتذهب اما لحضر موت أو دار السلام.

وشكرا.

----------


## ام الشيخ

عيون لاتنام / اللؤلؤالغامض حسب الإجابة اللي عندي دار السلام هي الجنة الله يجعلنا من أهلها انشا الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يوم القيامة



 
*اجابة خاطئه اختي ..*
*اليوم المشهود هو يوم عـــــرفه..*
*تحياااتي ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *في اي بلد اغتيل الكاتب المصري* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يوسف السباعي*



أغتيل في قبرص في 18 فبراير1978.
 حين كان يحضر مؤتمرا آسيويا أفريقيا هناك حيث قتله رجلين في عملية أثرت علي العلاقات المصرية القبرصية و أدت بمصر لقطع علاقاتها مع قبرص و ذلك بعد قيام وحدة عسكرية مصرية خاصة بالهبوط في مطار لارنكا القبرصي للقبض علي القاتلين دون اعلام السلطات القبرصية ، حيث احتجز الارهابيان طائرة قبرصية للسفر خارج قبرص و دارت معركة بين القوة الخاصة المصرية و الجيش القبرصي ، أدت الي مقتل عدة أفراد من القوة المصرية و جرح العديد من الطرفين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *في اي بلد اغتيل الكاتب المصري* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يوسف السباعي*



*اغتيل في قبرص في 18 فبراير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتب ومفكر  روسي مشهور  تم نفيه الى* 

*سيبيريا    وبعدها سافر الى امريكا*

----------


## ام الشيخ

هوفيودور ميخائيلو دوستو يفسكي من أعماله الجريمة والعقاب التي عربت ومثلت في فيلم بإسم الجريمةوالعقاب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طبيب قلب أمريكي لبناني الأصل و أحد رواد* *جراحة القلب**  ابتكر المضخة الدوارة، التي أصبحت جزءاً أساسياً من آلة القلب-الرئة، ومنطلقاً لعصر* *جراحة القلب المفتوح** إضافة إلى العديد من العديد من الطرق في علاج مشاكل القلب و جراحته و من ضمنها ما لايقل عن 70 جهازاً طبياً يستخدم في علاج مشاكل القلب و جراحته من هو ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مايكل دبغي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو الشاعر صاحب ( لامية العجم ) ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*مؤيد الدين الحسين بن علي بن عبدالصمد الطغرائي الأصبهاني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو قاتل  روبرت كينيدي*

----------


## looovely

> *من هو قاتل روبرت كينيدي*



*سرحان بشارة سرحان وتم قتله عام1968م*
*ويقال أنهُ كان منوم تنويماً مغناطيسياً*
*وسرحان مسيحي من أصل فلسطيني*  
**
* وإن شاء الله وفقت للأجابه الصحيحه*

----------


## looovely

*ما هو العنصر الذي يستخدم في الأجهزة الكهروضوئية كالآت التصوير 
والأبواب الأتوماتيكية ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو العنصر الذي يستخدم في الأجهزة الكهروضوئية كالآت التصوير* 


*والأبواب الأتوماتيكية* 
* السيزيوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الكامل لمخترع المصعد*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أليشا أوتيس 1871م

----------


## قمر دنياي

الــ...........  يزيل الدهون المترسبة على جدار الشرايين

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكليسترول الجيد يزيل الدهون المترسبة على جدار الشرايين*

----------


## قمر دنياي

جواب صحيح ابو طارق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كوسوفو (باللغة الصربية) أو كوسوفا (باللغة الألبانية) أعلن البرلمان الكوسوفي بالإجماع أستقلالها يوم 17 فبراير لعام 2008 فماهي عاصمتها ؟

----------


## khozam

عاصمة  كوسوفو 

برشتينا

----------


## khozam

أن يقع مضيق أوريسند ؟

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مضيق** يفصل* *الأراضي الدنماركية** وتحديدا جزيرة* *زيلاند** عن* *المملكة السويدية** ويصل* *بحر البلطيق* *بخليج كاتيغات*
*مضيق أوريسند هو واحد ثلاثة مضائق تعرف باسم* *المضائق الدانماركية** التي تصل بحر البلطيق* *بالمحيط الأطلنتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم المضيق الذي يحمل اسم بحار بريطاني  ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مضيق   كوك* 

*المضيق يحمل اسم البحار البريطاني* 

*جيمس كوك الذي عبر المضيق سنة 1769 م، حين اكتشفت السواحل النيوزيلندية. ومضيق كوك يعتبر من بين أخطر المناطق البحرية،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اول دولة وضعت   قمر صناعي  في الفضاء*

----------


## khozam

أطلق الاتحاد السوفييتي أول قمر اصطناعي في العالم هو سبوتنك-1 في 
4 أكتوبر 1957م، ثم أكد الاتحاد السوفييتي سبقه عندما أطلق قمره 
الاصطناعي الثاني سبوتنك-2 في 3 نوفمبر 1957م.
يعطيك العافية والدنا العزيز

----------


## khozam

متى بدأت وانتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحرب العالمية الثانيه*
*ابتدأت في عام* *1939*
*وانتهت في عام* *1945*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النمسا من المشاركين في الحرب العالمية الثانيه ..*
*صح او خطـأ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*(((صح)))*

*وكانت من دول  المحور*
*قوات دول المحور في* *الحرب العالمية الثانية** تضم أساسا* *ألمانيا النازية** بقيادة* *أدولف هتلر**وإيطاليا** بقيادة* *بينيتو موسوليني** ثم انضمت إليهم* *اليابان** بقصفها لميناء* *بيرل هاربور** الأمريكي وانضم إليهم دول أخرى مثل* *النمسا**ورومانيا**وبلغاريا**والمجر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس حكم  مصر  لمدة* 

*ثمانية  ايام* 

*بعد اغتيال السادات*

----------


## ام الشيخ

صوفي أبو طالب الذي شغل منصب القائم بأعمال رئيس مصر لمدة ثمانية أيام بعد اغتيال الرئيس أنور السادات. وتولى أبو طالب المنصب بصفته رئيس مجلس الشعب وقت اغتيال السادات في عرض عسكري في السادس من أكتوبر عام 1981

----------


## ام الشيخ

ظاهره طبيعيه تحدث إذا توسط القمر بين الأرض
والشمس

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ظاهرة كسوف الشمس

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

من هو مكتضف استراليا؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مكتشف استراليا جيمس كوك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الاسباب التي أدت إلى قلّة أعداد الشعب الأصلي في قارة استراليا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* قلّت أعداد الشعب الأصلي*

* نتيجةللتطهير العرقي و الابادة الجماعيةاللتى تعرضوا لهاولظهور الأمراض المعدية التي لم يكن لديهم مناعة مكتسبة ضدها, ولسوء المعاملة التي كان يعامله بها الأوربيون المستعمرون.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي وتستحق التقييم*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة كردستان ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كردستان تعني أرض* *الكرد**، وهي المنطقة الجغرافية التي يقيم فيها* *الأكراد** في الشرق الأوسط. المنطقة موزعة على خمس دول هي:* *العراق**،* *إيران**،* *سوريا**، و* *تركيا** و أجزاء من دول الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق. من الصعب تحديد المنطقة الجغرافية لكردستان لعدم اعتراف الدول آنفة الذكر بهذا الكيان.*
*ويعتقد الأكراد أنه تم تقسیم كوردستان علی الدول الأربعة قسرا في* *اتفاقیة لوزان** المبرمة بین الدول المنتصرة في* *الحرب العالمیة الأولی**.*
*تعترف* *إيران**والعراق** بمنطقة كردية على أراضيهم. اما سوريا التي تحتوي علي اقل عدد من الأكراد بين الدول الاربع، و نظيرتها تركيا فترفضان ذلك.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي* 



*من  هو  راسبوتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*راسبوتين راهب روسي، " فاجر".*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *راسبوتين راهب روسي، " فاجر".*



 
*الجواب   صحيح 100%*


*راهب  روسي    فاسق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الفراغ الاتي*
*اشتهر أبو فراس الحمداني بقصائده المعروفة ب 0000000000*
*ماهي عاصمة الدولة الحمدانية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أكمل الفراغ الاتي*
*اشتهر أبو فراس الحمداني بقصائده المعروفة ب* *((الروميات ))*
*ماهي عاصمة الدولة الحمدانية ؟((حلب))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد نافورة تريفي المشهورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد   ايطاليا  * 


*روما*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلاح رشاش سمي  باسم  مخترعه* 

*له علامة  تجارية * 

*انما اشتهر  باسم مخترعه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلاشنكوف* 

*ميخائيل كالاشنيكوف** مصمم سلاح AK-47 المعروف بكلاشنكوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو سبب حقد سفيان بن معاوية على ابن المقفع ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*روي عن ابن المقفع أن سبب حقد سفيان بن معاوية عليه انه عندما دخل ابن المقفع قال له وهو ساخط عليه:السلام عليكما-وكان سفيان عظيم الأنف حياه هو وأنفه.* 
*فقال سفيان:ماندمت على سكوتي قبل الآن.* *فقال ابن المقفع:ألخرس زين لك الأتعلم ذلك؟ وكان هذا هو سبب توليه لقتله.*  
****************
*وقد وردت كثير من الروايات في السبب الذي جعل سفيان بن معاوية يحقد على ابن المقفع، منها: أن ابن المقفع سأله أمام جمع من الناس: ما تقول يا سفيان في رجل مات وخلف زوجًا وزوجة؟! فالسؤال يحمل إهانة واضحة لسفيان، مما جعله يتحين الفرص للنيل من ابن المقفع، حتى سنحت له هذه الفرصة الثمينة، وهي طلب المنصور أحدًا يكفيه شر ابن المقفع، واختلف الرواة في السنة التي قُتِل فيها، فقيل سنة 142 وقيل سنة 143وقيل سنة 145 للهجرة ..*


*ختاري  اجابة من الاثنتين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الذي  اغتال الملك  عبدالله* 

*ملك الاردن*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من هو الذي اغتال الملك عبدالله* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ملك الاردن*



أغتياله
دأب الملك عبدالله على التردد المنتظم على المسجد الأقصى للمشاركة في أداء الصلاة. في يوم الجمعة 20 يوليو 1951، و بينما كان يزور المسجد الأقصى في القدس لأداء فريضة الجمعة، قام رجل فلسطيني بإغتيال عبدالله. بالرغم أن لا شئ تبين في التحقيقات إلا أنه كا يعتقد أن سبب ذلك التخوف من إمكانية قيام الملك بتوقيع إتفاقية سلام منفصلة مع إسرائيل.
أطلق الرجل المسلح ثلاث رصاصات قاتلة إلى رأس وصدر عبدالله. حفيده، حسين بن طلال (ملك الأردن من 1953 إلى 1999) كان إلى جانبه وتلقى رصاصة إيضا، ولكنها إصطدمت بميدالية كان جده قد أصر على وضعها عليه، مما أدى إلى إنقاذ حياته.
أسم القاتل كان* مصطفى شكري عِشّو، خيّاط من* *القدس**،* وعضو فرقة الديناميت العربية التي كانت تقاتل اليهود. تم إتهام عشرة أفراد بالتآمر والتخطيط للإغتيال وحوكموا في عمان. الإدّعاء قال في مرافعاته أن العقيد عبد الله التل، حاكم القدس العسكري سابقا، والدّكتور موسى عبد الله الحسيني كانوا المتآمرين الرئيسيين لما أسماه "الجريمة الأكثر دناءة التي شهدا الأردن". مصادر مقدسية قالت وقتها بأنّ العقيد التّل كان على إتصال مباشر مع المفتي السابق للقدس، الحاج أمين الحسيني، وأتباعه في القسم العربي من فلسطين.
المحكمة أصدرت حكما بالموت على ستّة من العشرة وبرأت الأربعة الباقين. حكم الإعدام صدر غيابا على العقيد التّل، وموسى أحمد أيوب، وهو تاجر خضار، حيث هربا إلى مصر مباشرة بعد اغتيال الملك عبد الله.
الدّكتور موسى عبد الله الحسيني كان الأبرز من بين المدانين، إذ أنه حاصل على شهادة دكتوراة من جامعات لندن. زكريا عوكه، تاجر مواشي وجزار، وعبد القادر فرحات، حارس مقهى. وجميعم من مقدسيون.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح* 

*وتم التقييم * 


*ننتظر   سؤالك  ابنتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *روي عن ابن المقفع أن سبب حقد سفيان بن معاوية عليه انه عندما دخل ابن المقفع قال له وهو ساخط عليه:السلام عليكما-وكان سفيان عظيم الأنف حياه هو وأنفه.* 
> *فقال سفيان:ماندمت على سكوتي قبل الآن.* 
> *فقال ابن المقفع:ألخرس زين لك الأتعلم ذلك؟ وكان هذا هو سبب توليه لقتله.* 
> ****************
> *وقد وردت كثير من الروايات في السبب الذي جعل سفيان بن معاوية يحقد على ابن المقفع، منها: أن ابن المقفع سأله أمام جمع من الناس: ما تقول يا سفيان في رجل مات وخلف زوجًا وزوجة؟! فالسؤال يحمل إهانة واضحة لسفيان، مما جعله يتحين الفرص للنيل من ابن المقفع، حتى سنحت له هذه الفرصة الثمينة، وهي طلب المنصور أحدًا يكفيه شر ابن المقفع، واختلف الرواة في السنة التي قُتِل فيها، فقيل سنة 142 وقيل سنة 143وقيل سنة 145 للهجرة ..* 
> 
> *ختاري اجابة من الاثنتين*



 

*ماكنت اعلم بالقصة الثانية لنعتبر الاثنتين صحيحتين والدي شكرا وسلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة إيرانية معظم السكان هم من أصول* *عربية** و يتحدثون* *اللغة العربية** فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مدينة إيرانية معظم السكان هم من أصول* *عربية** و يتحدثون* *اللغة العربية** فماهي ؟*



 
*مدينة  عبادان *

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفائز  بالرئاسة الامريكية * 

*براك  اوباما * 

*من اي دولة افريقية  هو* 

*وما اسم  والده*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

باراك اوباما 
مولود في هونولولو في هاوي 

اسم والده  " حسين "

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجل  من اصول لبنانية* 

*ترشح للرئاسة الامريكية    (4) مرات* 

*ورد اسمه في قائمة* 

*أكثر مئة شخص تأثيراً في أمريكا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رالف نادر* 

*ابحثوا  واعطوني معلومات* 

*لكي اقييم  اول  جواب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 
*نبذة عن حياته* 
*ولد في ولاية* *كونيتيكت** من والدين* *مهاجرين* *لبنانيين**. تخرج من* *جامعة برنستون** بدرجة جيد عام* *1955**، ومن ثم من كلية الحقوق في* *هارفرد** بعام* *1958**. عمل محامياً وأستاذاً في "تاريخ الأنظمة السياسية" في* *جامعة هارفورد**.*
*أدرج اسمه ضمن لائحة "أكثر مئة شخص تأثيراً في* *أميركا**" من قبل مجلة "ذي أتلنتك منثلي"، وهو واحد من ثلاثة مازالوا على قيد الحياة من تلك القائمة.*
*ترشح لرئاسة* *الولايات المتحدة** 4 مرات، بأعوام* *1996**و2000** كمرشح لحزب الخضر، وعامي* *2004**و2008** كمرشح مستقل.*
*كتب العديد من الكتب آخرها كتاب "التقاليد السبعة عشر" الذي يروي فيه القيم التي تربي عليها مذ كان طفلاً.* 
*نضاله المدني* 
*شن رالف نادر حملات قاسية على الشركات الكبرى التي تسيطر على الحياة الاقتصادية في المجتمع الاميركي ابتداء بصناعة السيارات، إلى الدفاع عن حقوق المستهلك. كما شن حملات سياسية على ما سماه* *ديكتاتورية الحزبين** الممارس من قبل الحزبين الجمهوري والديمقراطي في الديمقراطية الاميركية رافعا الصوت بأن هذه الديكتاتورية تضعف الديمقراطية الاميركية.* 
*حملته على صناعة السيارات* 
*شن حملته على صناعة السيارات الاميركية وحربا طويلة الامد لمصلحة المستهلك. ولم تكتف حملات نادر على تصحيح الخلل في منطق السوق الرأسمالية الاميركية الشرسة ضد المستهلك، بل هاجم بشدة السياسة الخارجية، التي يراها سياسة امبريالية، تفرض سطوتها على الاسواق خارج حدودها، متصفة بالعمل بمنطق الشركة حيث يتم منح الشركات امتيازات على حساب المجتمع المدني وذلك مما يتناقض مع مبادئ الديمقراطية وحقوق الانسان.*
*ومن منصب محامي الدفاع عن المستهلك، 1963، اعلن نادر ان السيارات الاميركية الصنع لا تصلح ابدا للسلامة، فهدف الشركات لم يكن يوما سلامة المستهلك بقدر ما كان المنظر ورخص الانتاج. فكتب مقالات وكتبا احدثت تغيرا نوعيا في النظر إلى صناعة السيارات. وادى إلى لجنة تحقيق في مجلس الشيوخ عمل فيها مستشارا.*
*وهز كتابه "سيارة غير آمنة ابدا"، 1965، نرجسية صناعة السيارات الاميركية. وبدأت حرب اعلامية شرسة. اذ عرى نادر هذه الصناعة امام الرأي العام عندما اثبت ان ما تنتجه من سيارات ما كان يهدف إلى سلامة السائق بقدر ما ركزت على السرعة والمنظر دون الكفاءة. فبدل ان تعمل الشركات على تلبية الحاجة الحقيقية من وراء انتاج السيارات، الا وهي المواصلات الآمنة، يتم انتاج سيارات للسرعة وللمظهر وتوظيف الاموال للمنافسة على هذه المواصفات دون الالتفات إلى معايير السلامة. وليس صحيحا ان التكنولوجيا ليست متطورة، ان حزام الامان الذي ينقذ من الارواح الآلاف كل عام كان قد طور منذ الحرب العالمية الاولى، لكنه لم يتم ادخاله في صناعة السيارات إلا بعد شن نادر حملته عليهم، لأن القائمين على الصناعة لم يريدوا ان يتطرقوا إلى موضوع سلامة السيارات حتى لا يجفلوا المستهلك، بل على السرعة والاثارة ليبيعوا أكثر.**[3]*
*حاولت شركة "جي أم" هدم مصداقيته، واستأجرت تحرين خاصين لمراقبة حياته الشخصية والتنصت عليه والبحث في ماضية وارسال بنات الهوى اليه، لايجاد ممسك اخلاقي ضده. الا انها فشلت.*
*لكن نادر، وهو صاحب السيف القانونية، نازلها في الميدان الذي يبدع فيه، اذ قاضاها في جرم "التعدي على الحرية الشخصية" وربح القضية مجبِرَها على الاعتذار علنا وأدْفعها 284 الف دولار، مستعملا المال في تدعيم حملته للدفاع عن المستهلك. ومن الصعب توقع تحركات هذا الرجل السبعيني. فاهتماماته تخطت سلامة السيارات والتي كان سببا في سن قانون "حزام الامان"، بل تعداها إلى تشكيل شبكة من المجموعات المدنية كان لها اثرا جما على تعديلات في قوانين الضرائب، وانظمة الطاقة النووية، إلى برامج الصحة. ونادر يفهم جيدا كيف يعمل النظام الديمقراطي بطاقته الكلية. فمن دون المجموعات المدنية التي تراقب سلوك السلطة السياسية ومؤسساتها لن يكون بامكان المواطن مواجهة الامتيازات الكبرى التي تمنح للشركات. ومنذ العام 1966، احدثت هجمات نادر على الشركات الكبرى صدمات في الرأي العام وكانت سببا لسن ثمانية قوانين، على الاقل، لحماية المستهلك: كقانون سلامة السيارات، وقانون مياة الشرب السليمة. وبالاضافة إلى انه كان سببا في خلق العديد من منظمات الدفاع عن الحقوق المدنية رسمية وغير رسمية: كوكالة حماية البيئة "إي بي اي"، إدارة صحة وسلامة العامل "أوشا"، منظمة "بَبْلِك سِتِزِن" لحاية المستهلك، مجموعة البحث والتحقيق في المصلحة العامة "بيرغ". زد على ذلك، انه كان وراء سحب الملايين من السيارات المعطوبة من السوق، ووراء قانون "حرية المعلومات" الذي يسمح بحرية الناس الاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بالسلطات* 

*فكره في الديمقراطية الاميركية* 
*رالف نادر يدرك ان النظام الديمقراطي، يحتاج إلى صيانة متتابعة، تصحح الخلل الذي قد يصيبه من جراء تعنت السلطة السياسية، على الاخص في حالة الولايات المتحدة التي سيطرت الشركات على مفاصل الديمقراطية فيها وأتلفت كل محاسنها. فابتداء من توزيع الدخل إلى التقديمات الاجتماعية التي يتلقاها الناس فمشاكل البيئة إلى مشاكل هروب الصناعات إلى ماوراء الحدود، كلها تبعات لفساد في مكان ما في النظام الاميركي يحدده نادر بدقة متناهية. فالثروة في المجتمع لا توزع بعداله، ويضرب مثالا شركة "وول مارت" الذي يتقاضى المدير العام فيها 11 الف دولار على الساعة بينما يجني العامل العادي قرابة الثماني دولارات على الساعة؛ 50 مليون مواطن يعيشون ضمن خط الفقر؛ 47 مليون دون ضمتن صحي، واكثر منهم دون ضمان صحي مناسب. فماذا تعكس هذه المشاكل؟ بالطبع، تعكس ديموقراطية ضعيفة ومتهالكة. ديمقراطية مسيطر عليها بواسطة الشركات التي تتحكم بالحياة السياسية وتتحكم ايضا بقرارات خلق القوانين في واشنطن، إذ يؤثرون على رجال الكونغرس الذين يبلغ عددهم 535 عضوا، فيما يقابلهم 10 آلاف ناشط سياسي و35 آلف عضو "لوبي" بدوام كامل مهمتهم، فقط، العمل على اقناع عضو الكونغرس باتخاذ قرارات لصالح الشركات. هذا النظام الاقتصادي الذي تسيطر عليه الشركات التي لا تتبع الا مصلحتها الذاتية، بقرارات رؤساء ادارتها، الذين يحددون رواتبهم الشخصية، والذي كان راتب المدير التنفيذي في أكبر 300 شركة منها في الستينيات اربعة اضعاف راتب العامل، فاضحت في السبعينيات 35 مرة أكبر، حتى وصلت إلى وقتنا الحاضر ليصبح ما يتقاضاه المدير التنفيذي أكثر بـ 500 مرة مما يتقاضاه العامل، يعمل على تدمير البيئة وسلب الثروة من المستهلك دون الاكتراث للمبادئ الاخلاقية.**[6]*
*ونادر يدرك ان النظام الديمقراطي في الولايات المتحدة يحمل في داخله بذور اصلاحه لكنه دوما يحتاج إلى من يمتلك البأس ليشحذ همه المدافعين عن الحقوق المدنية. فكل الاسلحة المطلوبة موجودة، ابتداء من حرية التعبير، وحرية القضاء، إلى المؤسسات المدنية التي تراقب الشركات وسلوكها الاخلاقي، لأن السلوك القانوني حكما مراقب من قبل القضاء، اما السلوك الاخلاقي فيحتاج إلى تدخل مثل الذي فعله نادر مع شركات السيارات. لذلك، يذكّر بأن قانون سلامة السيارات كان قد خفض معدلات الوفيات من 5.6 لكل مليون ميل قيادة إلى 1.5 وذلك ما كان ليحدث دون التحرك المدني الذي يحرج الشركات ويحرج السلطة السياسية المستفيده من التواطؤ* 
*فكره عن الحياة السياسية الاميركية* 
*لكن انتقادات نادر لا تتوقف فقط على المدافعة المدنية بل تتخطاها إلى انتقاد الحياة السياسية الداخلية التي لم تنتج إلى وبالا عكسته على صعيد السياسة الخارجية ان كان في الموقف من فلسطين او في حرب العراق. والامر يبدأ عند رالف نادر من صناديق الاقتراع، فهو ما عاد يؤمن بالحياة السياسية القائمة على حزبين اثنين. بل هو قرر منذ ترشحه أول مره للرئاسة الاميركية في 1996، وبعدها في 2000، و2004، ان البلاد تحتاج إلى مرشح ثالث جدي يكسر حاجز ديكتاتورية الحزبين.*
*فسلوك السلطة السياسية ما بين الحزبين اطبقت على فرص التغيير لدرجة ان كثير من المناطق اصبحت محصورة لمرشح واحد، واقتسمت مناطق الترشح إلى اماكن مقفلة لمرشح جمهوري واخرى مقفلة لديمقراطي لدرجة تنعدمت فيها المنافسة. اما السياسة لكلا الحزبين فلا فرق بينهما الا في قليل من المواضيع. ففي السياسة الخارجية لم يكن الديمقراطيون بأفضل من الجمهوريين فقد قصف كلنتون العراق أكثر من مرة وقتل مدنيين وهو ايضا مع آل غور عمل على قرار لتوجيه السياسة الخارجية نحو تدمير صدام والرئيس جورج بوش، استعان بهذا القرار. فكلا الحزبين ينتهجون نفس السياسة. اما لعبة البروباغاندا الكاذبة فإنها تحول المفاهيم إلى اخرى مناقضة وتستلب منطق الناس، فالرئيس ريغان تحدث عن الانفاق الزائد بعشرة مرات أكثر من اي رئيس سابق، بينما احدثت سياساته الانفاقية في نفس الوقت عجزا في الخزينة يفوق العجز الذي انتجه الرؤساء الاميركيون مجتمعون. ومن 900 بليون دولار اصبح الدين العام في عهده 3.3 تريليون دولار. وبقي الناس نتيجة خطابه المفوة يعتقدون انه متقشف في الصرف العام.*

----------


## ابو طارق

* اسم لأكبر فضيحة سياسية في تاريخ أمريكا  عام 1968*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*فضيحة ووتر غيت* 

*من أشهر ما مر على تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية السياسي الفضائحي هي فضيحة ووتر غيت في عهد الرئيس نيكسون,بلغ من شهرتها أي فضيحة أخرى تأتي بعدها تسمى باسمها , مثل :*  


*مونيكا غيت : هي فضيحة بيل كلنتون مع المتدربة في البيت الأبيض.*


*أبو غريب غيت : هي فضيحة معسكر أبو غريب.* 

*فمن هو رتشارد نيكسون و ماهي فضيحة ووتر غيت . . ؟* 


** 

*ريتشارد ميلهوس نيكسون, و لد سنة 1913م , في كاليفورنيا ينحدر من عائلة متدينة ذات أصول ألمانية* 


*حقق عددا من (الأوليات) في تاريخ الرؤساء الأمريكان , أول مشارك في مناظرة رئاسية تلفزيونية*


*أول رئيس أمريكي يزور الصين ,* 

*أول رئيس أمريكي يستقيل*  

*أول رئيس أمريكي يقدم مساعدة مالية ضخمة لإسرائيل (ثلاثة مليارات)* 

*بيني و بينك إذا سئلت في مسابقة من أول رئيس أمريكي . . .فأجب برتشارد نيكسون . .!* 

*في أيامه الغر الميامين , قطع العرب النفط عن أمريكا , أيضا هزم الأمريكان من قبل الفيتناميين , مع أن هذا الأحمق هم بإلقاء القنبلة النووية على فتنام , مشكلة لما يكون رئيس أكبر دولة في العالم يصدر (هيك قررات)* 

*ما هو ووترغيت . .؟مبنى ضخم , يظم مكاتب عدة* 


*سميت الفضيحة باسمه لأنها وقعت فيه , ما هي الفضيحة . .؟* 

*في عام 1968 , فاز نيكسون بكرسي رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , عن الحزب الجمهوري . . بفارق ضئيل عن منافسه* 

*لذلك لم يكن مطمئنا على فوزه , فلما جاء عام 1972 م , بعث مجموعة رجال يتجسسون على مكتب الحزب الديمقراطي في ووتر غيت , و حدث أن قبض عليهم , ثم بدأت مجموعة من التقارير تصدر في صحيفة الواشنطن بوست تتحدث عن هذا الأمر , وزدادت المشكلة صعوبة عندما تم التطرق إلى قضايا مثل تزوير الانتخابات , استخدام القانون بصورة غير شرعية , حاول نيكسون احتواء الأزمة* 

*لكن كلما أراد إخماد النار . . أزداد لهبها , حتى وصل الأمر. . إلى تشكيل لجنة في الكونجرس , لبحث الأمر , ثم ضبطت , مكالمات تثبت تورطه في الأمر , و هذه طريقة في النظام الأمريكي , يأتون إليك من أجل مخالفة مرورية , ثم تظهر المشاكل تباعاً . .*  

*فلما يكن بيده إلى أن يستقيل عام 1974 م , مقابل إغلاق ملف القضية , هلك نيكسون سنة 94 , أليس عجيبا . . أن يموت في فترة رئاسة رجل تورط بفضيحة أخرى . .؟ !!*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انها  فضيحة  وتر غيت التي اطاحت* 

*بريتشارد  نيكسون* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على المعلومات القيمة  التي اضفتيها* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الرئيس الامريكي  الذي  حكم  شهر  واحد  فقط  وتوفى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**


*ويليام هنري هاريسون (**9 فبراير**1773** -* *4 أبريل**1841**)، الرئيس التاسع* *للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**، ولد بمدينة شالز في ولاية* *فرجينيا**. وهو من عائلة ارستقراطية درس الأدب و التاريخ و تحول فجأة إلى الجيش كملازم بالبحرية. وتوفي "ويليام هاريسون" بعد تقلده منصب الرئاسة بشهر واحد بسبب إصابته بمرض داء الرئة، وخلفه "جون تايلر" في نفس العام.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الدولة التي تعتبر حاليا المصدر الأول للافيون ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حسب أخر المعلومات ان* 

*افغانستان  هي اكبر منتج  ومصدر* 

*للافيون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عملية عناقيد  الغضب * 

*اسم  حرب * 

*اين ومتى حصل ذلك*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عملية عناقيد الغضب هو الاسم الرمزي*

* الذي أطلقه* *جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي*

*على هجوم عسكري خاطف (يسميه* *حزب الله*

*بحرب* *أبريل** أو نيسان) ضد* *لبنان** في* *1996*

* لمدة ستّة عشر يوم في محاولة لإنْهاء قصف* 

*حزب الله** لشمال* *إسرائيل**.*


*قامت* *إسرائيل** بأكثر من 1100* *غارة*

* جوية وقصف شامل (حوالي 25132 قذيفةَ).*

* وقد قُصف موقع للأمم المتحدة أثناء ذلك*

* مما أدى إلى مقتل 118 مدني لبناني.*


*استهدفت 639 هجمة صاروخية* *لحزب الله** شمال*

*إسرائيل**، خصوصاً بلدة* *كريات شمونة** وقد*

* شاركت قوات* *حزب الله** أيضاً في الاشتباكات*

* العديدة مع القوات الإسرائيلية وقوات*

*جيش لبنان الجنوبي**.*


*توقف النزاع في 27* *أبريل**/نيسان*

* بإتفاقية وقف إطلاق نار تمنع الهجمات*

* على المدنيين.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشاش هو* *قماش** رقيق كثير الثقوب مصنوع من* *القطن** أو* *الحرير**، أو الخيوط الصناعية فأين صنع هذا القماش لأول مرة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صنع هذا القماش لأول مرة في مدينة غزة بفلسطين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أول بلد عرف صناعة الحرير ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية ويقويك والدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مكتشف طفيلي* *البلهارسية** الذي يسبب داء البلهارسيات أو داء المنشقات ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو ((تيودور بلهارس))عام 1851م*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من  هو مكتشف   قبر  توت عنخ آمون*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من هو مكتشف قبر توت عنخ آمون*



 عالم الآثار البريطاني هاوارد كارتر قد اكتشف عام 1922 قبر الفرعون توت عنخ آمون الذي حكم مصر في القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد وتوفي في ظروف غامضة عندما كان في الثامنة عشرة من العمر.

----------


## نورس الشرق

*من هو مكتشف* جرثومة السل الرئوي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو العالم الألماني "روبرت كوخ "  24 مارس 1882م*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم عضلة للعين اثناء تحركها ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*((6))*


*ستة  عضلات* 

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي العزيز دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع متحف دنشواي ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*متحف دنشواي متحف* مصري بقرية *دنشواي* بمحافظة المنوفية بمصر ، تم بناؤه تخليدا و تكريما لشهداء حادثة *دنشواي* الشهيرة التي وقعت أحداثها عام 1906. *...
*

----------


## ام الشيخ

ما هو الإسم الكيميائي للطباشير

----------


## ابو طارق

*كربونات كالسيوم* 

*مركب كيميائي** له الصيغة CaCO3 ، ويكون على شكل مسحوق أبيض .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مرض خبيث في الخلايا المكونة للدم ويتصف بزيادة عدد الكريات البيضاء غير الناضجة في الدم ونقي العظم فماهو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ما الفرق بين التلسكوب البصري والتلسكوب الراديوي ؟ 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مرض خبيث في الخلايا المكونة للدم ويتصف بزيادة عدد الكريات البيضاء غير الناضجة في الدم ونقي العظم فماهو ؟*



 
*لوكيميا* 

*الله يكفينا شره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *لوكيميا* 
> 
> 
> *الله يكفينا شره*



 

*إجابة صحيحة والدي*
*ويسمى ايضا بمرض ابيضاض الدم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما الفرق بين التلسكوب البصري والتلسكوب الراديوي ؟ 
- التلسكوب البصري مزود بعدسات أو مرايا محدبة 
- التلسكوب الراديوي يحتوي على هوائيات وليس له عدسات او مرايا .

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أيهما أكثر كثافة ماء البحر الميت أم ماء المحيط ؟*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *أيهما أكثر كثافة ماء البحر الميت أم ماء المحيط ؟*



 - مياه *البحر الميت أكثر كثافة* من مياه *المحيط* بسبب الأملاح والمواد الصلبة الذائبة بنسبة *اكبر* في *البحر الميت* *...*

----------


## نورس الشرق

مااسم الشيطان الذي يحاول افساد صلاة المسلم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الوسواس الخناس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما وحدة الوزن التي يوزن بها الماس و الأحجار الكريمة و تساوي خمسة جرامات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ما وحدة الوزن التي يوزن بها الماس و الأحجار الكريمة و تساوي خمسة جرامات*



 القيراط

----------


## صفآء الروح

سورة في القرآن الكريم يطلق عليها أخت الطويلتين ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سورة الاعراف

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي مهنة  ياسر عرفات الاساسية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* في* *12 أكتوبر**1993** رئيساً للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية*
*، وفي* *31 أكتوبر**1993** إختير رئيسا للمجلس الاقتصادي الفلسطيني للتنمية والإعمار.* 
*كما إن عرفات هو نائب رئيس* *حركة عدم الانحياز*
*ونائب رئيس دائم* *لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي**.*
* وفي* *20 يناير**1996** انتخب رئيسا* *للسلطة  الوطنية  الفلسطينية** وذلك في إنتخابات عامة. * 



*أعتقد أن المهنة الاساسية هي*
*رئيس للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي هو عن المهنة الاساسية* 

*اي في اي نوع من التخصصات * 

*دكتور  **مهندس***محامي ** استاذ* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اهلين ابو طارق*
*الحمدلله على السلامة* 
*حج مبرور وذنب مغفور يارب*
*المهنة مهندس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهلا بكي  ابنتي* 

*نهضة أحساس* 

*واشكرك على تهنئتك واسئل الله* 

*ان يرزقك الحج في العام القادم ان شاء الله* 

*الجواب صحيح  100%* 

*مهنته  مهندس* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اصغر رئيس منتخب في الولايات المتحده الامريكية وهو الرئيس الوحيد الكاثوليكي ديانة من بين الرؤساء كلهم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الرئيس* 

*جون كيندي* 

*وقد تم اغتياله في دلاس في 22\نوفمبر  \1963*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم الغواصة الروسية التي غرقت سنة 2003*

----------


## اول دمعة

> *ما اسم الغواصة الروسية التي غرقت سنة 2003*



 اسم الغواصه نيربا
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## اول دمعة

ما هي المذبحة الرهيبة التي ارتكبها الصهاينة في إحدى القرى الفلسطينية عام 1948؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مدبحه دير ياسين

----------


## ابو طارق

*مذبحة  دير ياسين  هي من ابشع* 

*المجازر التي ارتكبها الصهاينة  سنة* 

*1948*

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*

*اعطينا سؤال  ابنتي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س\ماأطول رحله في تاريخ البشريه؟

----------


## khozam

رحلة الاسراء والمعراج

----------


## khozam

من اول من سجد على التربة الحسينية؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الامام زين العابدين علي ابن الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س\ماهي الدول التي اسست منظمة الاوبك..؟

----------


## أموله

السعودية
الكويت
فنزويلا
العراق

----------


## أموله

هناك 4 لم تحمل بهم أنثى من هم ?؟؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

آدم , حواء , كبش فداء النبي اسماعيل عليه السلام , ناقه صالح ..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماهي البلد الذي لايتغير فيها موعد الافطار طوال شهر رمضان الكريم..؟

----------


## khozam

أوغندة

 بسبب موقعها على خط الاستواء حيث يتساوى _طول_ الليل والنهار على مدار العام

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جواب صحيح اخووي بس وين السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى  توقفت بصفة فعلية ونهائية الحرب العراقية الايرانية.*

*في اي سنة*

----------


## اول دمعة

> *متى توقفت بصفة فعلية ونهائية الحرب العراقية الايرانية.*
> 
> 
> *في اي سنة*



 توقفت الحرب في الثامن من آب/أغسطس عام 1988 
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*اول دمعة* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من كتب هذه الرسالة وفي اي مناسبة*

*" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا اله الا الله لا ولد له ولا شريك له في ملكه ...*
*ايها المشايخ والأئمة ..*
*قولوا لأمتكم ان الفرنساوية هم ايضاً ملسمون مخلصون وإثبات ذلك انهم قد نزلوا في روما الكبرى وخرّبوا فيها كرسي البابا الذي كان دائماً يحّث النصارى على محاربة الإسلام ، ثم قصدوا جزيرة مالطا وطردوا منها الكوالليرية الذين كانوا يزعمون ان الله تعالى يطلب منهم مقاتلة المسلمين ، ومع ذلك فإن الفرنساوية في كل وقت من الأوقات صاروا محبين مخلصين لحضرة السلطان العثماني ..ادام الله ملكه... ادام الله اجلال السلطان العثماني ادام الله اجلال العسكر الفرنساوي لعن الله المماليك واصلح حال الأمة المصرية"*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ارسل نابليون منشورا إلى المصريين بعد احتلال الإسكندرية جاء فيه هذه الرساله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس* *الصهيونية** السياسية المعاصرة. وماهو  اسمه العبري الشخصي ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*ثيودور هرتزل*صحفي يهودي نمساوي، مؤسس الصهيونية السياسية المعاصرة. اسمه العبري الشخصي: *بنيامين زئيف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري وتستحقي تقييم مني على هذا المجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أسماء السور القرانية التي تسمى بالقلاقل الأربعة ؟*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الكافروون 
الفلق 
الناس
 الاخلاص

----------


## نبراس،،،

من هو اول من لبس
 النعل اعزكم الله

----------


## أموله

هوآ  .. 


أول من لبس النعال الصرارة المرواني كان قصيرا فاتخذ النعال الغلاظ الصرارة لتزيد في طوله وليسمعه جواريه وحرمه عند دخول بيته . 


او 

قيصر الروم

لحضه ادوور سؤال

----------


## نبراس،،،

الاجابه خطا

----------


## جـــــــــوري

قيصر الرووم

----------


## نبراس،،،

جــــوري
الاجابه خطا 
في انتظار الجواب الصحيييح

----------


## نبراس،،،

هل اكتب الاجابه الصحيييحه
 الآآآآن

----------


## جـــــــــوري

محاوله اخيره ..
جديمه الابرش ابن مالك الازدي.

----------


## نبراس،،،

للأسف خيييه
 الاجابه خطا

----------


## نبراس،،،

الاجابه الصحيييححه 
هوو نبي الله 
ادريس عليه السلام
فهو اول من اتخذ
 النعل ليحمي قدميييه

----------


## نبراس،،،

س/// من هو اول ملك ذكر اسمه في القران

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملك  او ملاك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك أخي قمي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اقصد احد الملائكه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون الملك جبريل عليه السلام*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *يمكن يكون الملك جبريل عليه السلام*



 
يمكن الاجابه صحيييحه 

اقصد الاجابه اكيييد صحيييحه
مشكوووورييين

----------


## looovely

*من هو الحيوان الذي لا يشرب الماء مُطلقاً بل يحصل عليه من أوراق النباتات التي يأكُلها؟؟*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الورر على ما اعتقد 
فهو حيوان زاحف يعيش في الصحراء
 وكثيرا ما نسمع انه لا يشرب الماء
بل يحصل على الماء من اوراق الشجر 
اتمنى تكوووون الاجابه صحييحه

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو الحيوان الذي لا يشرب الماء مُطلقاً بل يحصل عليه من أوراق النباتات التي يأكُلها؟؟*
> _الكوالا_



_ اتمنى وفقة بالاجابهـ_
_يسلموووا حبابهـ_
_وبنتظار التصحيح_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع اعمق منطقة في الخليج العربي* 


*وكم عمقها*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مضيق هرمز ..
وعمقه 85 متر..
انتظر التصحيح ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع جزيزة حالول ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> مضيق هرمز ..
> وعمقه 85 متر..
> انتظر التصحيح ..



 

*مضيق  هرمز  صح * 

*انما العمق  هو  100  متر* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*جوري*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أين تقع جزيزة حالول ؟*



 
*جزيرة  حالول  تابعة لدولة  قطر* 









*وهذه  صورة  للجزيرة  من الجو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا  تعني  كلمة* 


*الأزق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الازق هو* 

*طائر البازي*

*الباز هو* *صقر** كبير الحجم وقوي يبلغ طوله 38 سم وعرض جناحيه 102 سم ومع تميزه بعرض الجناحين النأتئين فإن صقر الباز قصير الذيل نسيباً ولونه أزرق - رمادي في أعلاه مع زرقاء في قمة رأسه. وشارب أسود واضح يتباين مع وجهه الأبيض*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هما الاحمران* 


*وهناك جوابين*


*وسأخذ باي منهما* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *ما هما الاحمران*



هما الذهب والزعفران

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 


*يعطيك العافية ابني* 

*قمي* 

*وسيتم التقييم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم ****** ومن* 

*هي الدول التي تمتلك حق الفيتو*

*في  مجلس الامن*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *كم ****** ومن* 
> 
> *هي الدول التي تمتلك حق الفيتو* 
> 
> *في مجلس الامن*



*الجواب* 
* الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

خمس دول ..
وهم : روسيا ، الصين، المملكة المتحدة، فرنسا، الولايات المتحدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  ابنتي* 

*جوري* 

*هو الصحيح* 

*خمس دول* 

*روسيا  امريكا  بريطانيا  فرنسا   الصين*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س/ ماهو اصل كلمة اطلس الذي يطلق على كتاب الخرائط؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*معروف بإسم المحيط الأطلس*

*أطلس هو معبود من الميثولوجيا الليبية وأيضا من الميثولوجيا* *الإغريق**ية، فهو يشتهر بحمله قبة السماء، وهو أحد العمالقة الأقوياء* *كعنتي**وهرقل** وغيرهم. حسب* *الميثولوجيا**الإغريق**ية فهو ابن* *بوسيدون**، وللإشارة فقد جعل* *هيرودوت**، وأخ لكل من* *بروميثيوس أيبيميثيوس**. وقد كان أطلس من بين العمالقة الذين اكتسحوا الجبل الأولمبي الذي يحضي بمكانة عظيمة في الميثولوجيا الإغريقية وجزاء لذلك فقد عاقبه الإله* *زيوس** بأن حكم عليه أن يحمل قبة السماء بنفسه وليس الأرض بكاملها كما يعتقد البعض خطأ.*
*في الميثولوجيا فهو كائن شديد العلو بحيث لايرى جزءه العلوي من الرأس سواء صيفا أو شتاء، ويلاحظ أن الباحثين يميزون بين أطلس الليبي وبين أطلس الإغريقي.*
*يعتقد أن* *جزيرة أطلنطس** المفقودة فد أخذت أسمها عن هذا الإله، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن بعض المصادر الميثولوجية ترجح أن سكان تلك الجزيرة كانوا ليبيون، ويعتقد البعض أن* *جبال أطلس** مسماة باسم إغريقي باعتبارهم أطلس إسما إغريقيا، ويذكر أن الرب أطلس قد تحول إلى سلسلة جبال الأطلس حسب الأسطورة، في حين يرى البعض خارج سياق الميثولوجيا أن أطلس قد يكون تحريفا للأسم كما يشير أيضا أحد الباحثين المهتمين بالميتولوجيا الامازيغية "حفيظ خضيري" أن كلمة أطلس كلمة محضة ذات علاقة مع الظواهر الطبيعية وهي كلمة مركبة بالنطق الأمازيغي "antel+as" أي مقبرة الشمس، وقديما كان البشر يعبدون الشمس ويعتقدون أنها تعود إلى المغرب كموطن يدعى* *مملكة الموت** أو أرض الله /amur uyakuch.*
*ويذهب الدكتور "أحمد الهاشمي" أستاذ* *الطوبونيميا**بجامعة ابن زهر**بالمغرب** إلى احتمال أن يكون أطلس أصله "أدلاس" الذي يجمع في صورة "تيدلاس" التي تنجز في صورة "تيلاّس" أي الظلمات، وذلك بالمماثلة الصوتية بين الدال واللام وإدغامهما؛ فيكون معنى صيغة "أدلاس" المظلم، وهذا مايفسر تسمية الجغرافيين العرب القدماء المحيط الأطلسي ببحر الظلمات.*
*أما تسمية الجبال المغربية بجبال أطلس فسببها حسب هذا التفسير أن هذه الجبال تنتهي منحدرة نحو مياه المحيط الأطلسي.*
*أما أساطير الإغريق حول أطلس فإنما تعكس مايحكى لهم عن عجائب بلاد المغرب، ومنها جبال أطلس الشامخة، وخاصة قمم أطلس الكبير التي تعانق قبة السماء، ولاترى أبدا في ذلك الزمان لأنها كانت مقر الثلوج الدائمة وتغطيها باستمرار سحب كثيفة ناتجة عن كثافة هذه الثلوج، والرحالة الذين يتحدثون عن معاينتهم للمنطقة تؤكد ماقلناه، وتسميته أمازيغية محضة.*
*كما أن المحيط الأطلسي يربط أيضا باسم أطلس وجبال أطلس وجزيرة أطلنتيس المفقودة، كما أن القمر أطلس قد سمي نسبة لهذا الأله الذي برز في الميثولوجيا الأغريقية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو الشيئ الذي ليس له بداية ولا نهاية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اجابه واافيه والدي ابو طارق..
واصل كلمة اطلس يوناني
تحيااتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الدائـــــره

----------


## ابو طارق

*من  هو الجيش  الذي كان يلقب  بالجيش الاحمر*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الجيش الأحمر هو جيشالاتحاد السوفيتي السابق وهو إختصار ل"جيش العمال والفلاحيين السوفييتي"، تشكلت أولى القوات المسلحة له من قبل البلاشفة خلال الحرب الأهلية الروسية عام 1918، وأصبح جيش الإتحاد السوفييتي بعد تأسيس الإتحاد السوفييتي عام 1922 وأصبح أكبر جيوش العالم في الفترة الواقعة ما بين أربعينات القرن الماضي وحتى إنهيار الإتحاد السوفييتي.
و كان الجيش الاحمر يضم العديد من القبائل منها (القوقازو,الجرمان,...) و لم يكن للجيش ملابس عسكرية موحدة, و قد كان له دور كبير في الحرب العالمية الثانية و قد ظهرت بسالته في (معركة ستالينجراد) حيث كبد الالمان خسائر فادحة و تعتبر هذة الموقعة نقطت تحول في الحرب(الألمانية-الروسية)حيث كانت هذة أول هزيمة لألمانيا و اخذ الجيش الأحمر في التقدم حتي وقعت برلين في يده وقد كان الألمان يخافون من الاستسلام لقوات الجيش الأحمر خوفا مما قد يفعلوا بة و قد انتقم الروس مما قد فعل بهم (هتلر)و قد اثر بعض قادة الألمان للاستسلام لقوات الحلفاء خوفا من الروس و منهم (هملروجورنج).
*وهناك الجيش الأحمر الياباني* (日本赤軍 ،_نيهون سيكيجون_) هي منظمة دولية أسستها الآنسة فوساكو شيغينوبو في فبرا  1971 بعد إنشقاقها عن الجيش الأحمر التابع المنتخب الشيوعي الياباني. كان حجم المجموعة حوالي 40 في قمة نشاطها وكانت في فترة من الفترات أكثر الحركات الفدائية إثارة للخوف.
كان للجيش الأحمر الياباني علاقات وطيدة مع الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين. وفي بداية الثمانينات من القرن الماضي، توقف نشاط الجيش الأحمر الياباني في اليابان، واعتمد بالكامل على الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين للحصول على الدعم المالي والتدريب والسلاح.
كانت أهداف الجيش الأحمر الياباني الإطاحة بالحكومة اليابانية والحكم الإمبراطوري والملكي لبدء ثورة عالمية

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 

*وبس*

----------

